# Military Discounts List



## Harris (14 Apr 2003)

It was mentioned elsewhere on the board that some places in Canada give military discounts.  If you know of a place please post here giving as much details as you can.  ie. Company Name, discount, phone number, location etc...
Let‘s show support for those companies that support us.

Cheers


----------



## combat_medic (14 Apr 2003)

This summer, when I was being moved around the country like a gypsy by the reserves, I stayed at various different hotels, and almost every single one had some form of a military/government discount. It ranged from $10-$50 a night!


----------



## SpinDoc (14 Apr 2003)

Greyhound Buses
10% discount with ID


----------



## DnA (14 Apr 2003)

I heard theirs a gym at Kit‘s beach that gives CF members access to the gym for free, just gotta prove your in the CF( like showing your Military ID)


----------



## Paras (14 Apr 2003)

Most sports/outdoorsman stores like Bushtukas or Tommy and Lefebvre give 15% discounts.


----------



## DnA (14 Apr 2003)

Army Surplus stores will also give discounts, usually around 10% depending on the store


----------



## Zoomie (14 Apr 2003)

Burger King on Queen Street, just north of the CNE, will give all Army Pers. a 15% discount on all food.


----------



## kurokaze (15 Apr 2003)

woohoo! Burger king here I come!

I‘ve heard running room will give 
military personnel 5-10% off.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Apr 2003)

For the Halifax area, the CFB Halifax Base Fund publishes a glossy annual magazine titled "The Canadian Forces in Halifax Regional Municipality - 2003/2004 - Information Directory and Shopping Guide." Offered to all units in the area, it includes advertisements from many local businesses that give military discounts and a 4-page itemized list of those businesses.

Mike


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Apr 2003)

At one time in the State‘s the Air Line‘s gave military discount‘s,I don‘t know if they do now.

 The only discount‘s I have come across in Canada is hotel‘s and motel‘s.


----------



## muskrat89 (15 Apr 2003)

Yeah - not sure how appropriate it was, but I always asked for the Govt Rate, at hotels and motels - and showed my Military ID


----------



## portcullisguy (16 Apr 2003)

muskrat -- perfectly acceptable.  As a member of the military you are a Crown employee and entitled to ask for a government rate.

Some hoteliers may only offer a reduced rate when on government business and subject to other conditions, but I have never been asked this.  I have only been asked to show government ID.

Since I don‘t have my military ID yet, my customs badge has usually sufficed.


----------



## Harris (17 Apr 2003)

In the US (or at least Florida) I got a military discount at the Movie Theatre.  They actually had a military discount price on thier admission sign.  I asked if Canadain Military was acceptable and they said OK.  (I‘m not sure that will work now however)  :-(


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Apr 2003)

"Yeah - not sure how appropriate it was, but I always asked for the Govt Rate, at hotels and motels - and showed my Military ID"

 Hey Muskrat alway‘s ask,in the long run you can save quite a few buck‘s.


----------



## McG (25 Apr 2003)

Look here: Edmonton Salutes Military Family Discount Program 

Program Participants


----------



## Fader (25 Apr 2003)

At most Universities and Collages, you sometimes get a free complimentary insult for telling people you‘re in the military.  Insults range from "Babykiller" to "Why does Canada need an army?" to "You‘re in the Canadian Farces?" to "Thank God I‘m a full time student and don‘t have to pay taxes for your salary"

Come to think of it, I try not to tell anyone I‘m in the military unless there is a clear and absolute certainty of a gain (cheap movie tickets, discount camping equipment), I am friends or relatives with the people I‘m telling it too, or I am speaking to people who are actually in the military.  It‘s too depressing to constantly get shot down by people.  

What‘s wierd is the movie theatre in Kingston on Queens I think, gives discounts to Reg Force members but not Reserves.  What‘s wierder is that the Army surplus there doesn‘t give discounts as well... then again, I didn‘t ask...


----------



## Danjanou (25 Apr 2003)

Regarding hotels/motels you can almost always get some sort of a discount. Almost no one evers pays "rack rate" (the official listed price). 

Military or Government discounts would usually apply for any Govt employee with ID or in some cases even a business card. So for those reservists who either don‘t have an ID card yet or for whatever reason would prefer not to identify themselves as military but, like our friendly customs agent, work for some other Government department, this works.

You can also try "corporate discounts", "student discounts", even "seniors" depending on circumstances. It‘s probably a good idea to call first and see which applies or even if there‘s a difference in the discount.  

The reason for this, it costs the hotel money for that room each day (portion of the total mortgage, taxes, utilities, maid etc) whether it‘s rented or not. A good hotel would rather make some profit or at least break even.

Discounts usually apply on weekends, more so that mid week, and other circumstances must be taken into effect, such as how busy the hotel is. Chances of getting a good deal in Toronto now with SARS are excellent (hotels are at 30% occupany instead of the normal 70%). Try getting a room deal during a major holliday, or event are slimmer.

When in doubt always ask, it may save youa few bucks.


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Aug 2004)

Hey, I haven't been sworn in yet (should be soon) but I am curious to know about some potential benefits I have been hearing about. A friend of mine who is in the MP has mentioned that you get 20% or (or something like that) off at McDonalds and other fast food places and other stores have similar discounts for CF members. Is this true and what are some stores that do this?


----------



## Born2Fly (21 Aug 2004)

I don't know about McDonald's, but I do know that some hotels and some car rental companies will give you the "Canadian Government" rate.

You do techincally work for the Federal Government once in the CF, so if you ever have to go away on business, when booking your room, you ask for the Canadian Government rate, and you may get a significant discount.

For example, the Pan Pacific Hotel here in Vancouver, which is pretty much the nicest hotel in the city, usually charges $250-$300 CDN a night. As a Federal Government employee, you can get that same room for $99.   

There are some benefits to working in the CF.  


PLEASE check the official policy on this. This is just all the info that I happen to have.


----------



## from darkness lite (21 Aug 2004)

Some places in Edmonton do give a discount, and we have access to cheaper tickets to things like West Edmonton Mall's waterpark through the Rec Centre, however the list is not huge, nor are they places I frequent.   Discount at McDonalds?   First I've heard of it!!!   Check your sources,hopefully they're not pulling your leg by overblowing your expectations.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Aug 2004)

One of the best sources for that kind of information these days is the Military Family Resource Centre that serves the units in your area.

MFRCs
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/dmfs/mfrccontact/index.asp#


----------



## Sundborg (21 Aug 2004)

Yup, McDonalds is Legit.  Here in the Halifax area you can get a 15% discount at McD's and Burgerking and many other places; it's great!


----------



## spacelord (21 Aug 2004)

I can get a discount at McDonalds?  If only I'd known sooner. I'm going to eat myself into the crazy house.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Aug 2004)

I have used the discount at McDonalds and got such a negative reaction from the people around me I stopped.

"Why does the military get discounts when  "working" people do not"
"I am a single mother of 3 and I can barely live on welfare and the navy gets all this money and they still get a discount"

Those were some of the comments I heard so word to the wise don't advertise the perks as it only causes resentment.


----------



## JasonH (21 Aug 2004)

"Why does the military get discounts when   *"working"* people do not"

Haha, funny...

But the mother with 3 kids one did kinda sound bad   :-\

Edit, but you know it makes you think what the woman is doing with 3 kids and is on welefare... goes back to a discussion me and my dad had about how he's sick off all these kids and what not getten knocked up and just sitting on welefare for the rest of there life... man it piss's me off myself.


----------



## D-n-A (21 Aug 2004)

Places I've been able to get discounts are Surplus stores and hotels.

With the hotels,   the one's that I'm staying at in Calgary an Edmonton I think its a 15% discount at them, I get the discount regardless if I'm there on vacation or I'm working. The one in BC I'm staying at only gives out discounts   to millitary if your working, no discounts if your there for vacation.


And with the ID, I was able to buy things at the PX at Ft Lewis.


----------



## JasonH (21 Aug 2004)

Ft lewis?  Hey, cool  ;D


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (21 Aug 2004)

Was at Hoover Dam in Nevada/Arizona and there was a sign at the entrance that stated a 20% discount for federal employees including military. I showed him my ID and he had the gall to ask me if Canada was an ally and actually  had a military, F@#$KING goof.Go my discount though.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Aug 2004)

Dave's Surplus in New West, BC gives a 20% discount to anyone part of an "organization" (i.e. police, CF, cadets, etc.).


----------



## bossdog (22 Aug 2004)

OLeary has the right idea, every MFRC should have a list of places that offer a discount to military personnel for their area.

I do have to say one thing, our perks are no where near that of our US counterparts. I spent 6 months working at USCENTCOM in Tampa, FL (yeah, it was a nice ride) and if I had my uniform on, I would rarely have to pay at all for things like coffee, fast food, etc. The McDonald's just outside of the base had a military discount menu and places like the barber shop gave preference to those waiting in uniform.

EDIT: Our Canadian Military ID's did work at most places in the US (Busch Garderns, Disney, MGM, etc..), but not at the PX at MacDill - we had to use our foreign military cards there.

In whole, I think the public appreciation for the military is higher in the US than it is here BUT I like to think that our government takes better care of us than that of the US. Hmmm...sounds like a new string!


----------



## Spr.Earl (23 Aug 2004)

Nearly every year I go South with the Unit for two weeks and nearly always get a discount even with Canadian Military I.D.

A little kicker for you. 

In between Dallas and Ft.Worth in Arlington there's this C&W Bar called "Cowboys" which was an old K Mart store,12 bars,30 pool tables,one huge dance floor and a stage big enough to hold a 7 piece band as that was on that night and full of University Students and the local ANG turned us on too it.

When we first got there the youngn's rushed in ahead of us old slow pokes and paid their $5.00,$10.00 ? to get in and we just sauntered up and asked if they gave a Military Discount,I.D. please sure enough we got in free!!!! ;D

Nine times out of Ten in the States you will get a discount in Club's.Disco's and Strip Joints etc and also on accommodation even with Canadian Military I.D.
Many Americans may not know much about us but go out of their way to make us feel at home.

If you are ever travailing through Sea/Tac Airport (Seattle) they have a USO up stairs were you with your family or Solo, can shower,do laundry,sleep and have a good snack (bloody good sangies and cookies) they will wake you up for your flight there are only 3 USO's like this in the States and I forget the other two.

Maybe Maj. Baker can help out with the other two.


Also the USO publishes a book of places to stay all over the world at Military Rates for all Members of NATO, cost's about $10.00 to pick up in the P.X. in the book section.


----------



## bossdog (24 Aug 2004)

Military.com is a great site for looking into Military discounts in the US.


----------



## 4CDO PARA (29 Dec 2004)

Most airlines offer a DND discount price for flights. Simple enquiry is all it takes. I also happen to know that "Medieval Times" dinner theatre at the CNE in Toronto offers a DND discount. GOOD TIMES! (Wench! Bring me ale!)


----------



## tobert16 (29 Dec 2004)

In calgary you can get into the YMCA south (The huge new one) for free, you just need to sign into a military sign in book.  Saved me from paying $430 a year.


----------



## axeman (29 Dec 2004)

for the city of edmonton theres a web page link on the city page that shows where you can openly get dnd dicounts .


----------



## Bartok5 (30 Dec 2004)

If you are in the market for seriously good after-market gear, then Drop Zone offers a 20% discount to serving members of the CF.  Yes, their gear is pricey.  But as I've said elsewhere on this forum, assuming that you shop wisely and know what you want, then you get exactly what you pay for.

You can pay repeatedly for sub-standard kit until you get it right, or you can buy correctly from the start and have the gear serve you well throughout your service (and probably your progeny's).  

A word to the knowledgeable.  Those looking for "kit shortcuts" are quite welcome to continue with their self-delusion and repeated disappointment.....


----------



## Navalsnpr (30 Dec 2004)

In Halifax, we have a thing called "Wave of Savings" which are for DND personnel and their families.

This list can be viewed at: *Wave of Savings*

This list is searchable by company name or category. Additionally, the list is fairly large as the *Trident Navy News paper * has been working on this list for a number of years.


----------



## jfladeroute (30 Dec 2004)

Moore's clothing gives military personnel (including Reservists) a 10% discount off all purchases. 

My husband and I found this out accidentally while shopping there - the salesman overheard us talking about the Army, and piped up with the discount.


----------



## Radop (31 Dec 2004)

SO said:
			
		

> Moore's clothing gives military personnel (including Reservists) a 10% discount off all purchases.
> 
> My husband and I found this out accidentally while shopping there - the salesman overheard us talking about the Army, and piped up with the discount.



When I was in Petawawa, Moores sent us all a plastic discount card.  In both Petawawa and Kingston, the MFRC (military family resource centre) has a list of who and were in each area that offers discounts for military members and families.  As for the comment that the reserves don't get the discount in Kingston, that is totally false as I work with several who routinely go to the movies and get the discounts there.  In total, Kingston has about 35 companies that give military discounts excluding hotels and motels.


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Dec 2004)

I'm suprised that PSP in Halifax appears to maintain a massive list, whereas in other regions of the country, discounts tend to be hard to come by.

Maybe you guys should approach the PSP section in your area and mention what Halifax is doing. It may get them off their arses and get a good discount list on the go.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (31 Dec 2004)

Radop said:
			
		

> who routinely go to the movies and get the discounts there.



The movies in Kingston give military discounts? Dammit, all that wasted money last summer. Do you know how much the discount is?
Thanks


----------



## meni0n (1 Jan 2005)

Actually they stopped that discount this summer.


----------



## Radop (2 Jan 2005)

meni0n said:
			
		

> Actually they stopped that discount this summer.



I left Pet this summer and was posted back to Kingston and my movie reference was more intended for those in Kingston.  There are still several companies in the area that give discounts though in the petawawa area


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Jan 2005)

If your in Pet, go up to the rec plex and they have a list of local merchants offering a discount.


----------



## GrimRX (2 Jan 2005)

Anyone know about Vancouver?


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2005)

The only thing I could located for Vancouver was listed at:

http://www.mainlandbcmfrc.com/cms/content.php?cid=149


----------



## Griswald DME (2 Jan 2005)

In Vancouver you can get either 20 or 25% off the monthly pass rate for Parks & Rec.  I swim 3-5 times a week at the Vancouver Aquatic Centre and I pay $28 and change a month, and its a nice facility for doing lanes.

Also, most lumber stores will give you a small discount (10% or so) if you ask if there is a military discount.


----------



## Navalsnpr (2 Jan 2005)

If you know that in other areas of Canada you would get the discount, it doesn't hurt to ask, all they can say is no!!

Sometimes if you get a good salesclerk, they will just ring you in under the "Seniors" discount.

Saves the tax anyways.


----------



## PteCamp (2 Jan 2005)

I wonder about the YMCA. I heard from a friend in Ottawa the YMCA lets them in with their military ID for free. I wonder if thats for all YMCA's, that would be great. Save a lot of money on a membership thats for sure.

-KaT


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jan 2005)

Anyone know of a list of businesses which give military discounts in Toronto? Tried Googling but no luck.


----------



## camochick (2 Jan 2005)

Don't know if anyone else has poted this but I know for sure avis rent a car gives a discount, so i'm guessing most other car rental companies would too. I should warn some people that the military rate at hotels/motels/car rental agencies isnt always the best rate. Always ask for the best rate first and then tell them you would like to check the military rate. I worked in the hospitality industry for almost three years and i have seen the military rate be almost double sometimes, if they are already having a sale.


----------



## Bomber (2 Jan 2005)

The gym at NDHQ lists everywhere in Ottawa that you can get anything health related at discounts/free.  The Y's in Orleans and Nepean have free membership for DND military employees, sorry to the civilians.  Avis is one of the few companies that would rent me a car a while back, and said they could only rent to people 19 and up if they were in the military, otherwise it was 25 and over.  Your military ID is still good in the States as well, it gets you in the PX, and onto bases now with the heightened security.  You can also play free squash and work out at the Westin hotel in Ottawa, and swim free at the Champagne pool.  Once, the government rate was actually higher than the posted rate at a hotel, this is done sometimes because the customer will simply call and demand the gov rate, not even asking what the discount/mark up is.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jan 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Avis is one of the few companies that would rent me a car a while back, and said they could only rent to people 19 and up if they were in the military, otherwise it was 25 and over.



Really? Wow...anyone know if that's still true today?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Really? Wow...anyone know if that's still true today?



Camochick can answer that one with authority


----------



## camochick (2 Jan 2005)

If i remember correctly in Canada you can rent a car from avis with military Id and a major credit card if you are over 18. Otherwise its over 25. I'm a little rusty on the age limits with military Id but I am almost 100 percent sure with military id it lowers the age. You also have to use the military rate , so it may be a little bit higher than other rates.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Jan 2005)

Sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## Thompson_JM (2 Jan 2005)

Avis is GREAT for renting a car. i knew about 3 or 4 guys up at cannought who i worked with who rented from them. got a great deal on the cars and the military discount helped out alot... 

things to know for next time! (last time i rented was with budget... and man did i get gouged...)


----------



## camochick (2 Jan 2005)

Avis is a great company. They are one of the only ones that allow one way rentals. They are also awesome for road side assistance and if you want to drive the car across canada they dont care. They also give unlimited milage in 99 percent of the cases. I used to work for them and they are a great company to rent from. Even if they are a little bit more than the competition the standard of car you will get is superior to the others. THey replace a car after 10,000 km's . Anyhow, enough about talkin avis up hehe, i recomend them all the time though and I wont rent from anyone else.  >


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Jan 2005)

In all the times i've rented a card, i have gotten a military discount as well as usually there is unlimited miles for military pers.


----------



## SHARP WO (3 Jan 2005)

> I wonder about the YMCA. I heard from a friend in Ottawa the YMCA lets them in with their military ID for free. I wonder if thats for all YMCA's, that would be great. Save a lot of money on a membership thats for sure.
> 
> -KaT



It is not true for all YMCA's, many feel that should pay to use their facilities.

Sharp WO


----------



## babicma (3 Jan 2005)

Our local "ballet" gives free "dance lessons" for CF members!


----------



## gunner56 (3 Jan 2005)

I don't know if this helps,but CEL Army surplus inMorinville,Ab gives a discount to cadets.It saved me enough to pay for gas and a meal for my son and I,and we live in Calgary.
www.celsurplus.com


----------



## medicineman (3 Jan 2005)

Moore`s here in Fredericton gives a 10% Discount for military customers.

MM


----------



## GIJANE (5 Jan 2005)

Well i don't know about anywhere else but here in Brandon (and i think Winnipeg) we have a day (not sure what they call it  "Military shopping day" i believe, but it's where all the local businesses give the military and families a discount, places like Canadian Tire and Walmart etc etc, it only happens once a year, anyone else heard of this?

Jane


----------



## noreaga808 (5 Jan 2005)

Hey Babicma, what's the name of this local "Ballet School" of yours? I'd like to visit it once I'm in and where is it? ;D


----------



## figure_11 (6 Jan 2005)

Bell Canada gives a discount for one of their cell phone plans.. I think it ends up being around 50% off, but it's not bad at all.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Jan 2005)

The one major one we all seem to have forgotten, Timmies! 

Good old tim hortons seems to always give me a free medium coffee whenever i come in deu's but forsome reason if im just in cadpat i get questioned about it?


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jan 2005)

You get free coffee???


jeez... the ones around burlington hamilton never give me anything for free..... 

are you bringing your C7 into the store with you? that might be why  ;D


(you laugh... we had a guy who used to be in our unit do that his C7 on ex once... now when going from A to B we keep our Boomsticks in weapon bags.... )


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Jan 2005)

Nope deffinatley dont bring the c7 or any other firearm in to timmies. 

Its wierd though i get it at most tim hortons just wearing deus... other then that if im in cadpat i get nothing or just a blank stare?


----------



## chrisf (7 Jan 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> The one major one we all seem to have forgotten, Timmies!
> 
> Good old tim hortons seems to always give me a free medium coffee whenever i come in deu's but forsome reason if im just in cadpat i get questioned about it?



Really? I've always paid for mine (Not that I'd ever go *looking* for a free one anyway), though I can't see them handing them out for free... I'd say at least 30% of their business is military at the tim's near the base...


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Jan 2005)

its not that i go outta my way specifically for free coffee...I infact have always had money in my hand when ordering...expecting to pay the amount. But forsome reason i haven't had to. I thank the server and leave...Sometimes Im asked if im a cop and i respond with no im in the army yet i still get a free coffee who knows. I have had some experiences where the coffee hasn't been free...Maybe its my killer good looks :... maybe just luck ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Jan 2005)

Rogers Canada will give all DND employees a discount on Cell phone services.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Jan 2005)

yeah.. with the DEU's they probabbly think your a cop or firefighter or something.....


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2005)

Here in Australia, there is the ADF Defenders programme. Basically you get a card with your name and Regt'al number on it, and you can even get a card for your spouse too. 

The programme offers heaps of discounts Australia wide (booklet printed and sent annually) from accomodation to new cars, electrical things etc. You name it. A nationally sponsered thing, which many major companies recognise.

Many decent Disposals too recognise your ADF service, giving ADF discounts on kit, and there is a one time ADF home loan for up to $80,000AUD, with cheap interest rates. Great if both spouses are serving (and it's for ARA and ARes too). A mininum of 8 yrs service required for the loan.

Not bad perks at all really.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Pugnacious (11 Jan 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Nope deffinatley dont bring the c7 or any other firearm in to timmies.
> 
> Its wierd though i get it at most tim hortons just wearing deus... other then that if im in cadpat i get nothing or just a blank stare?



I guess maybe it means that the Cadpat is working.  ;D

Also nice to see CF members getting some support.

And well put about the "national police" thing...
I have many collage and uni' (so called) friends that gave me funny looks when I said I wanted to join the Army.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jan 2005)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> yeah.. with the DEU's they probabbly think your a cop or firefighter or something.....




thats what i thought at first..but then she asked if i was from the police i told he i wasn't and that i was in the army.. she still gave it to me... who knows dumb luck maybe.


----------



## Griswald DME (12 Jan 2005)

I've seen ads for a Military Entertainment Book... you know, like the ones your kids sell for fundraising at the schools.  Its probably mostly for US stores, but still might be worth a look at.  I'm curious what's in it.  If I find a link I'll post, most likely its a subsite of entertainment.com

DME


----------



## Wizard of OZ (17 Jan 2005)

babicma said:
			
		

> Our local "ballet" gives free "dance lessons" for CF members!



Thats only cause most of them are run by OMG and are looking to recurit new members.
Show they kinda bribe you.  Enjoy it whilie it last but watch your back.

FREE TIMMIES that should have been a whole new Post.  WOuld have been the most popular ever.  Only reason work dress would be changed to DEU's.

National Police?  I like it think that would piss the Pony Riders off some?


----------



## Cliffy433 (17 Jan 2005)

What I have discovered is that many hotels, if you ask for the military rate - it's usually slightly higher than current room rates - this is especially true with two or three hotels in Winnipeg where the Los Brovos (then, Hells Angels now) and 2VP were banned years ago from the bars - apparently the two different factions had sufficient altercations on the various premises to warrant banning of both groups... (take that as you will)

So when I book a hotel over the phone - I request the "Crown Employee" or "Government of Canada Employee Discount" - when I check in and they ask for my ID, I show my military ID card.

One hotel's employees have gotten literally ANGRY that I was so "dishonest" - as the "Military Rate" is higher than the "Crown Rate" - (CANAD Inns at Bishop Grandin and Pembina in Winnipeg) but since they quoted me one price over the phone, they were bound by it...

One night clerk even tried to tell me once that the CF were NOT employees of the Government of Canada - funny, last I checked the Treasury Board was issuing my paycheques....

All for now...


----------



## Pugnacious (18 Jan 2005)

When it comes to situations like this is there some one in the Canadian Government that can sort these people out?

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jan 2005)

Pugnacious said:
			
		

> When it comes to situations like this is there some one in the Canadian Government that can sort these people out? Cheers! P.



Why it's the Hotel's or other vendors decision to offer a discount or not. Therefor they are within their rights to determine in theory what the criteria for it are. I agree that stating CF pers are not Government employees is misleading and just plain wrong, and perhaps we could retaliate by boycotting said business, but they technically haven't done anything wrong.

With discounts it pays to check first and shop around. Sometimes one may qualify for several, military, senior, student, auto club, credit card etc etc. Best to find out which is the best for that circumstance and use it.

Case in point a year ago I had to attend a weekend convention and they had made a special deal with the hotel who's facilities (meeting rooms etc) were were using. it was cheaper than the rack rate sure, but I checked and found out that the courtesy discount offered by my credit card was better so I used that one.

Buyer beware, and never settle for rack rate.


----------



## Hylander_ca (19 Jan 2005)

My old Sgt in Ottawa told me that the Airman's Club in New York city, allows CF to stay there. They give us the same cheap rates as our US Military counterparts. They give tickets to free shows and attractions in New York City. As well as a list of all the local places that give service members discounts.

Cheers  :mg:


----------



## Swin435 (20 Jan 2005)

Edmonton has dozens of places that offer various discounts, especially now that the Family Support Centre of the LdSH(RC) has teamed with Edmonton Salutes.  Everything from fast food to furniture and electronics


----------



## big_johnson1 (21 Jan 2005)

Don't forget US service flights. There was a guy in my old unit who used to fly to Hawaii once in a while on US flights. This was in the mid 90s but I would guess it works similar to the way ours used to: basically you're standby and you could very well be on a Herc but what the heck right? Anyone else heard of this?


Chimo!


----------



## Erborn (21 Jan 2005)

Just about every Major hotel will give you a discount 
All you have to do is  produce your ID Card


----------



## SapperCHIMO (30 Jan 2005)

The Hilton Hotels offer some really great discounts, especially in New Brunswick, so when you call to book, ask them for a Federal government discount.  Also the Fountain Tire downtown Edmonton will give you a preferred customer discount too.  Commenting on one of the posts I read regarding trying to get a discount for a hotel in Winnipeg and the employee giving that person crap for whatever reason is unacceptable and bad customer service and I would suggest you remind them that you are a customer and perhaps request the manager.  If anyone in Edmonton has any good places to buy furniture for good prices and offer a military discount, please post it here so I can check it out.

CHIMO


----------



## someguyincanada (30 Jan 2005)

in kamloops the best western there, gave me and my other half 50% off and a continental breakfast, was very sweet!


----------



## Dave Mount (2 Feb 2005)

The Running Room does over a discount,  I just can't remember how much.  I seem to recall 15%, enough to cover taxes.
As others have said, don't be afraid to ask for a Government discount.


----------



## Shaynelle (5 Feb 2005)

PRES said:
			
		

> I heard theirs a gym at Kit's beach that gives CF members access to the gym for free, just gotta prove your in the CF( like showing your Military ID)



Hey I'm in Kits, what gym is this?


----------



## Shaynelle (5 Feb 2005)

Feral said:
			
		

> Don't forget US service flights. There was a guy in my old unit who used to fly to Hawaii once in a while on US flights. This was in the mid 90s but I would guess it works similar to the way ours used to: basically you're standby and you could very well be on a Herc but what the heck right? Anyone else heard of this?




Unfortunately Space-A, including service flights aren't available to non-US military anymore.  We tried three different bases last year and its clear policy, no way around it.  Unless you have papers of course, but we were just visiting on R&R so no go


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Feb 2005)

Shaynelle said:
			
		

> Unfortunately Space-A, including service flights aren't available to non-US military anymore.   We tried three different bases last year and its clear policy, no way around it.   Unless you have papers of course, but we were just visiting on R&R so no go



Hmmm that's too bad.. I wonder if that is a post 9-11 security policy? What about our service flights overseas? Are they still running (something about Germany once a week?)?


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2005)

I meant to post this earlier but forgot. Try www.defcom.com.au to see whats to offer for ADF and other vital service personnel.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## SprCForr (10 Feb 2005)

At Disney World the U.S. DoD has a subsidized hotel called "Shades of Green" where the rate is based on your pay level/rank. It apparently offers a big saving vs the regular "on-site" rates. Does anyone know if that courtesy is extended to the CF or even other NATO allies?


----------



## Shaynelle (10 Feb 2005)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> At Disney World the U.S. DoD has a subsidized hotel called "Shades of Green" where the rate is based on your pay level/rank. It apparently offers a big saving vs the regular "on-site" rates. Does anyone know if that courtesy is extended to the CF or even other NATO allies?



You can check out: http://www.armymwr.com/shades/eligibility.html  (or shadesofgreen.com).  It appears to be US military only, but email them directly and ask, I bet they would supply the discount to NATO allies.  Please let us know if you do contact them and the result.

Shaynelle


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Feb 2005)

If you are ever in London U.K.,there is the Union Jack Club which only serves Military Pers..
It's a what 30 stories,one side for single's and the other of married personnel.
Full restraunt,Pub.
It's very cheap,I have been there twice last time was back in 97 on my LTA with my wife and we paid what 60 pounds for room with full bathroom for singles it's cheaper.
I've attached the link for the Club below.


http://www.ujclub.co.uk/


----------



## Harris (16 Feb 2005)

I've stayed at the Union Jack Club as well.  It cost me 50 quid a night (single room shared bathroom).  It is located almost directly accross th street from the train station.  Walking distance to Downtown London.  Very nice place.


----------



## big bad john (16 Feb 2005)

If you have membership in RCMI then you can use the Army and Navy Club (also known as the In and Out) in Pall Mall, London.

http://www.armynavyclub.co.uk/


----------



## Nichols (17 Feb 2005)

thanks!


----------



## BubblesJunior (9 Mar 2005)

I found two weeks ago that Footlocker (atleast the one in North Bay) offers a 15% discount to CF members. If this is a chain policy or just something the local one does because of the base, I do not know.


----------



## axeman (9 Mar 2005)

try the running room also


----------



## Brando304 (10 Mar 2005)

I heard there is a massage place near the Oshawa Armory that gives free rub n tugs to military personal.


----------



## MattD (11 Mar 2005)

Futureshop gives 15% off - i used to work in one up untill a month ago so its still good


----------



## infamous_p (11 Mar 2005)

i like that one.. haha

all future shops across canada? or just a few ..


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

I want a discount on restaurants :crybaby:


----------



## axeman (12 Mar 2005)

montana's offers a discount


----------



## Bomber (13 Mar 2005)

A buddy just got back from vacation in Florida, he went through the military club that was talked about earlier here and got rounds of golf, normal rate on one was 105 per round, he got it for 45 and they took his cash at par.  Just had to ask if they would extend the military discount to Canadian Forces.


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

axeman said:
			
		

> montana's offers a discount



i went there last night and asked about it, they didnt offer s***


----------



## Griswald DME (15 Mar 2005)

axeman said:
			
		

> montana's offers a discount



Which Montana's did you go to?  The one in Edmonton?

Thanks,
DME


----------



## Cansky (15 Mar 2005)

In Edmonton try Hughs gas stations it use to be 4 cents a litre off on all fill ups.  that really helps now


----------



## Docherty (18 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know what gym you get in for free w/ a military ID by Kits Beach?


----------



## leeb127 (22 Mar 2005)

Fader said:
			
		

> At most Universities and Collages, you sometimes get a free complimentary insult for telling people you're in the military.   Insults range from "Babykiller" to "Why does Canada need an army?" to "You're in the Canadian Farces?" to "Thank God I'm a full time student and don't have to pay taxes for your salary"
> 
> Come to think of it, I try not to tell anyone I'm in the military unless there is a clear and absolute certainty of a gain (cheap movie tickets, discount camping equipment), I am friends or relatives with the people I'm telling it too, or I am speaking to people who are actually in the military.   It's too depressing to constantly get shot down by people.
> 
> What's wierd is the movie theatre in Kingston on Queens I think, gives discounts to Reg Force members but not Reserves.   What's wierder is that the Army surplus there doesn't give discounts as well... then again, I didn't ask...


I wouldent be afraid to tell them you are in the military. be proud,they are the dishonorable ones to you, the flag and all the country stands for. Besides,you have everyone behind you supporting you- and by them insulting you, they are just hippie freaks.


----------



## SSF (28 Mar 2005)

I own ScientificStreetFighting.net and I give discounts to military people.  Don't order on line, email me at rdayley@scientificstreetfighting.net  and I'll give you the GI pricing.

Ron
www.scientificstreetfighting.net


----------



## trajectomologist (31 Mar 2005)

Avis is a really great place to rent a car, if your over 19 and have a credit card... they are a god sent, unlimited kms the works - they give a gov't rate too!
Any hotel, as mentioned by pretty much everyone!
When we did the Ice Storm (not to be confused with TO's snow storm) we got free coffee and donuts... they seriously wouldn't let us pay!!
Pretty much any outdoor store has a mil discount --- just have to ask... be brave.

Marine Land (or any Busch park) in Florida has a Military discount. The US Mil gets in free, Cdns get a discounted rate.
Always ask if your in the States, always... although Disney World doesn't have a discount at all... ... ...

The YMCA in west Ottawa does not offer a mil discount, which really sucks 'cause they used to.
I also get a discount at my car dealership when I bring my car in. I get the fleet rate... maybe it's 'cause I go in in uniform?

Oh, and theres a really great sandwich shop in Ottawa near Preston and... can't think of it... "Anzios" I think. $3.50 for the best sandwich ever... and sometimes its free too!!


----------



## watchdog811 (14 Apr 2005)

Rogers Imaginewireless in Calgary (will ship to anywhere) offers for military personnel (and their dependants) a fee cell phone and a special plan the gives 200 mins, free evenings and weekends, two months free voicemail, caller id and text messaging, free case for the phone, 3 months "freedom of speech" (local calls are unlimited).  The phone will work anywhere in the world! (neither Bell or Telus phones will).  The person who looks after this program is ex-military, call Marc @ 403-561-6534 (anytime) or e-mail his blackberry @ minglis@imaginewireless.net

There are tons of other deals for servicemen (and families as well)!


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

This week only....

i'm offering 2 sins... for the price of one.
but only for service members

(ok.. I had to)

I'll definately check out that phone deal!


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> This week only....
> 
> i'm offering 2 sins... for the price of one.
> but only for service members
> ...



remarkable piece or work...that is all I will say..you are lucky your new boss has patience...I heard one of your others didn't...cool guy if I can recall...witty too.

two sins for one....geeze,

Hey Padre, how are those helium balloons coming along?   Did you use your military discount to buy those yet?

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (16 Apr 2005)

No.. they pop in the field...

I'm thinking of using pillows instead.

We all know i'm slack and idle.. so why not be comfortable slack and idle.

Nothing says lazy like having a few pillows in the field.  Maybe a nice comforter.

Sides.. they give me a vehicle now..  I love this job!


----------



## FreeFloat (21 Apr 2005)

With regards to Kingston and movie theatres, you can stop by teh KMFRC on base and buy movie tickets (I don't recall whether they were for the Famous Players downtown or the new large Cineplex 12-theatre across town on Gardiners Road) for a pretty good price.  I think the $8-9 range.


----------



## perry (22 Apr 2005)

Just found out that CanJet gives 10 percent discount to CF members


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

hey in the annapolis valley the charge you double for everything....or at least it seems. Anyone know of discounts here in the Valley.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Apr 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> hey in the annapolis valley the charge you double for everything....or at least it seems. Anyone know of discounts here in the Valley.



Nice to see something never change.

The local cops in Kentville were often fond of two trumped up charges on a Saturday night for the price of one for military pers, does that count as a discount?


----------



## beach_bum (30 Apr 2005)

Docherty said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what gym you get in for free w/ a military ID by Kits Beach?



That is for the Class B people only, not Class A soldiers.  It's not really "free", it's paid for my brigade.

The 'Wolf and Hound' on West Broadway offers a 10% discount with military ID.


----------



## thehammer2001 (8 May 2005)

here is an active link for the Edmonton Salutes Discount Program
http://www.edmonton.ca/CommPeople/Salutes/discount_program.pdf


----------



## shadow (8 May 2005)

FreeFloat said:
			
		

> With regards to Kingston and movie theatres, you can stop by teh KMFRC on base and buy movie tickets (I don't recall whether they were for the Famous Players downtown or the new large Cineplex 12-theatre across town on Gardiners Road) for a pretty good price.   I think the $8-9 range.



The Ottawa MFRC (Uplands) also will issue tickets for the nearby Cineplex at a reduced rate.   Most MFRCs in Ontario will also sell discounted Canada's Wonderland tickets!!


----------



## D-n-A (10 May 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> That is for the Class B people only, not Class A soldiers.   It's not really "free", it's paid for my brigade.
> 
> The 'Wolf and Hound' on West Broadway offers a 10% discount with military ID.


How would they know if your on class A or B ?


----------



## beach_bum (10 May 2005)

I don't know.  I would guess they have a list provided to them by Brigade.  That would make the most sense wouldn't it?


----------



## Big Foot (11 May 2005)

Serving military members and veterans get into the National War Museum for free.


----------



## MissMolsonIndy (6 Jun 2005)

Any member of the CF if he showed up in cadpats, and acted charming/heroic like (with a dose of modesty), especially for individuals with high estrogen levels (women are suckers for flighty Peter Pan stories), could win a significant discount in most customer service industries.

A while back, a buddy of mine received a discount at the peelers for his Cadpat Parade!

I'd be willing to accept bets.


----------



## brin11 (13 Jun 2005)

> Any member of the CF if he showed up in cadpats



I guess I'll have to try that around those individuals with copious amounts of estrogen and see how it works for me.


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Jun 2005)

Does Anyone no of Discounts around Victoria area, cause i know the Great Canadian Oil Change offers a discount. Does anyone know of anywhere else by chance?


----------



## axeman (16 Jun 2005)

for vic look at the lookout


http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/discount.htm


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Jun 2005)

wow so many places thanks alot axeman


----------



## xarmy (18 Jun 2005)

CanJet gives 10-15% (either or) discount for DND pers, with your Military ID.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (28 Jun 2005)

does anybody know of any discounts in the central Ontario region, specifically the GTA?


----------



## Dirt Digger (13 Jul 2005)

axeman said:
			
		

> for vic look at the lookout
> 
> http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/discount.htm



The Caprice theatre offered a Military discount on Monday nights back when I lived in Vic (2001).  Not sure if it's still offered, but it was good for yourself and 1 guest with ID.  

The discount amounted to something like the Tuesday cheap-night price, but without the loud-mouth Tuesday clowns that wreck the show.


----------



## Savage (27 Jul 2005)

Most car rental companies will give you a discount or free upgrade.


----------



## sallen123 (3 Aug 2005)

Every museum (military and civy) that I went to in the southern states gave me a significant discount on admittance,(or free) with a Canadian Military ID


----------



## camochick (3 Aug 2005)

Be careful when using the government rate for hotels and car rentals, i used to work for a car rental agency and sometimes the government rate is way higher than even the regular rate. I suggest checking any discounts you might have like CAA and such before you book. Also, sometimes things you belong to give you a discount even if you don't know it so ask before you book, in the states, the NRA gets a great rate on car rentals  >


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Aug 2005)

I got a military discount on the Greyhound Bus when I went to Meaford.   

One thing I find a bit odd is, I'm heading down to NYC tomorrow for a week vacation, and when I asked for the military discount again, the woman I spoke to on the phone said it didn't apply to me because I was going to the US.  Oh well..


----------



## teltech (3 Aug 2005)

When I bought my new car in January (2005 Pontiac Sunfire, Owen Sound for thaose who must know), I asked if there was any sort of military discount/ bonus / whathaveyou and the sales rep went to the manager - he said they don't have any official program, but he gave me and extra $500 off (better than a kick in the teeth with a frozen mukluk). Sometimes, it doesn't hurt to ask out of the blue - you'd be suprised what's out there


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 Aug 2005)

I'm pretty sure there's a couple of strippers in Barrie who would offer a discount or two.    >


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Aug 2005)

The Canadian Tire Gas Bar in Kanata, ON will automatically give a 3% discount (equivalent to CT money) to those who use the DND AMEX card.

Don't know if it is the same if you show your ID.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Sep 2005)

Interesting................ Military discounts at McDonalds????? Christ, thats the last thing we need.  Cheap fattening food even cheaper for many military folk who can do without a #1 Combo supersized....................... ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (1 Sep 2005)

The Running Room gives a discount to military members, it's 10% I believe. That's pretty good when your buying $200 running shoes or $25 spandex shorts for running.  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (1 Sep 2005)

Almost everywhere in Hawaii offers a military discount and my Canadian ID was honored.  Even at places like parking lots.  Instead of $10.00 US it was $6.00 US I think.  Makes a huge difference on a trip though!


----------



## watson (1 Sep 2005)

anyone use their ID in europe ?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2005)

Only to cross the border (in lieu of a passport)


----------



## Gryphon (2 Sep 2005)

Anyone know of discounts in the montreal area? Google's not hitting right now


----------



## alexpb (8 Sep 2005)

kurokaze said:
			
		

> woohoo! Burger king here I come!
> 
> I've heard running room will give
> military personnel 5-10% off.



I don't know if its because its 6 am, and im tired still, or what but i cracked up at that burger king reply.

EDIT: It must be because its 6 am because that post was from April! lmao oops.


----------



## KaptKain (18 Sep 2005)

MissMolsonIndy said:
			
		

> Any member of the CF if he showed up in cadpats, and acted charming/heroic like (with a dose of modesty), especially for individuals with high estrogen levels (women are suckers for flighty Peter Pan stories), could win a significant discount in most customer service industries.
> 
> A while back, a buddy of mine received a discount at the peelers for his Cadpat Parade!
> 
> I'd be willing to accept bets.


haha..after a Rememberance Day Parade in Halifax a few years back, myself, brother and uncle(retired) went to the "Split Crow" in DEU's. They gave us free wings and a few free shots from the staff. To this day they still give me a few discounts for large orders of drinks.


----------



## canadianchick (30 Sep 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> The one major one we all seem to have forgotten, Timmies!


 I actually worked at Timmies near a base and when they'd come in with large orders we'd "forget" to ring in some of there coffees, they left good tips though so we were always happy with the arrangement   ;D


----------



## Peace (13 Oct 2005)

The Timmies in borden wouldnt give anyone a discount.... ever. we are their only custies. give or take one civi.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (7 Nov 2005)

My mother-in-law has a list of all the places for NS discounts. I am contacting her today and getting them from her, at which time I will post them to the site. I will also find out if they're only for NS or for other places as well


S.Bradbury


----------



## NavyGirl280 (16 Nov 2005)

As promised, here is the DND discount information

The discounts are off regular or list prices, unless otherwise specified. In the event of a sale price that is better than the DND discount, teh sale price will apply. Military members can get identification cards for immediate family through the HMFRC (902) 722-7788. Civilian DND and retired CF members can get family ID cards through the kiosk at (902) 721-1201. 

The following link will be updated as needed. Select your category (what your looking for), the city and the company name (if applicable). This link will provide the discount amount, the phone number and address for the company as well as any specific instructions needed when using your discount at that particular place. 

www.dnddiscounts.ca




S.Bradbury


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Dec 2005)

awwwwwwwwww. No discounts for London area, I doubt there muchfor class A reservists any way.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (22 Dec 2005)

For anyone living in Halifax NS, this book is helpful as well....

OnGuard - The Canadian Forces In Nova Scotia Information Directory And Shopping Guide

This book is available from A Block and MFRC

S.Bradbury


----------



## youravatar (2 Jan 2006)

Link isn't working.


----------



## youravatar (2 Jan 2006)

Anyone know of anything in the Ottawa Area?


----------



## Devlin (5 Jan 2006)

I can vouch for this on US bases, at least in Michigan at Grayling were allowed into the Troops Store or Soldiers Store. Don't remember the exact name, heck they even kept the place open late for our guys.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (5 Jan 2006)

Running Room and Bike Zone, both on Dunlop in Barrie, give 15% discounts, usualy need ID to prove it, but depends who is working.


----------



## emmiee (8 Jan 2006)

In the State's, if you show military ID (this includes CF), you will get discounts on air tickets, train, bus, movies, hotels, tourist attractions such as museums, six flags, etc, most of the major one.

Also don't forget you can use your CF military ID for the specific R&R centers here in the U.S. there is one located in DisneyWorld in Florida. They have a website and as soon as I can locate it, I will post it...it has a golfcourse, and all the amenities and is located right on the disney property.

If anyone in the CF is traveling to the U.S. and needs specific information on military discounts to specific locations, please feel free to send me a message

  emmiee


----------



## emmiee (8 Jan 2006)

Here are some other sites if you haven't already found them

www.armymwr.com    has the AFRC listing on it

www.shadesofgreen.org   AFRC Disney location

www.militarydiscounts.com   i really didn't look through this site that much

emmiee


----------



## Dirt Digger (8 Jan 2006)

Last time I checked, Shades of Green (the Disney World resort) was only for US Active Duty, retired and foreign military serving on a US defence establishment.

However, that was in late-2004, and I know that Shades completed a major expansion in 2005.  Can anyone confirm if this has changed?  Shades is by far one of the best resorts you can stay at on the Park grounds.


----------



## emmiee (8 Jan 2006)

Shades of Green does allow CF members under circumstances and conditions. You would need to call them directly. Yes, they did go under a major renovation which is now complete. 

My significant other is in the CF, I do live in the states...I called them about a year ago, and we would have been eligible to stay. Basically it has to do with timing, type of service and a few other things, and you can make a reservation up to a year in advance. 
emmiee


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2006)

GM has a discount for people in the US military ($5000 of any new vehicle), so I assume they probably have one for Canada too. You will probably have to contact them to find out.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Jan 2006)

never assume


----------



## bwatch (11 Jan 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Yeah - not sure how appropriate it was, but I always asked for the Govt Rate, at hotels and motels - and showed my Military ID



Be carefull about asking Hotels for Government Rate, it's sometimes higher then the posted Rack Rates.  I know, I work for the City of Vancouver.


----------



## army outfitters (8 Feb 2006)

My military store gives a 15% discount to all military and cadet members. You can find us at www.sgtbilkos.ca


----------



## raymao (8 Mar 2006)

http://www.edmonton.ca/CommPeople/Salutes/discount_program.pdf

For those located close to Edmonton


----------



## 3rd Herd (8 Mar 2006)

BowCycle and Motor of Calgary Alberta​
 "We Support Our Troops Program" ​

Bowcycle and Motor of Calgary Alberta is pleased to announce the "We Support Our Troops" program. All current service personal, retired service personal, RCMP and Police services are now eligible to receive 15% off all parts and accessories. Excluding already sale priced items. Proof of service is required at time of purchase, just mention Army.ca to your salesperson in order to receive your discount. Shortly to follow will be military discounts on new Snowmoblies, ATVs and Motorcycles.


----------



## raymao (8 Mar 2006)

Motorcycles with a 15% discount. Now that may be pretty substantial. I've been contemplating doing the Niagara Falls to Vancouver cruise for years. Maybe I'll fly to Calgary once they have that deal in place, buy mine, then ride it back. That sounds like a plan. Now I just have to make up my mind... Victory 8-Ball or Triumph Sprint ST. 2 different worlds, not sure which one I would miss yet.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (9 Mar 2006)

For people in Victoria, BC the list of discounts is attached to the base newspaper "The Lookout".

Link to the discounts is below.  

http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/discount.htm


----------



## orange.paint (11 Mar 2006)

Running room 10%discount (got it yesturday)

can jet, not sure percent but a plane ticket went from 273 to 230...If i cared I guess i could do the math...but alas I dont.


----------



## Brat56 (16 Mar 2006)

You may want to check with the various Car Rental Agencys....I know when I worked for one we gave Military members a %...all that was required was an I.D. card.


----------



## 0007 (18 Mar 2006)

SpinDoc said:
			
		

> Greyhound Buses
> 10% discount with ID



That discount is an insult, ten percent is nothing. At least the cheap bastards GIVE military discounts, as they don't for students.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> That discount is an insult, ten percent is nothing. At least the cheap bastards GIVE military discounts, as they don't for students.



1 - That post was made 3 years ago !!!

2- Since you are not in the military , why are you insulted ?


----------



## DJ (19 Mar 2006)

0007 said:
			
		

> That discount is an insult, ten percent is nothing. At least the cheap bastards GIVE military discounts, as they don't for students.


  

Yes they do have a 10% student discount, (as of Christmas).  And I'm grateful for whatever I can get.


----------



## RoeRoe (22 Mar 2006)

If anyone is looking for discounts in Ottawa, the Chimo hotel, across from the St Laurent shopping mall (sp?) gives a 10% discount.  There is no free continental breakfast though.

  Enterprise rent a car gives a good discount as well.

  Always ask, even if they don't give a military discount, they may try their best to give you some kind of discount.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

Some MFRCs have copies of who provides discounts and the amount of same.  Not sure if all do.


----------



## airforcedave (21 Apr 2006)

The Marriot hotel chain offers discounts when you present a DND card, but like others have said, checking their lowest rate first is your first option before asking for the DND rate.  

Dave.


----------



## ccdec (21 Apr 2006)

Ottawa

Placed that I shopped at in the past weeks. 

running room on Slater 10%

R Nicholls  http://www.rnicholls.com/en/about/location.php  Canotek Rd in the east end. Some nice things ie flashlights, boots, t-shirt.  They give Military 10%.


----------



## BY (21 May 2006)

My Bro's on leave and we're going to a Jay's v White Sox game ... special CF day 30% off Saturday May 27, 2006 found the discount info for current military personnel and veterans, family and friends at:

http://toronto.bluejays.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/tor/ticketing/canadian_forces_day.jsp

30% discount off the Box Office ticket price.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 May 2006)

Here is a link that I use...

http://www.dnddiscounts.ca/

It is on the PSP website for Halifax....

http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/

You can get a paper copy at the PSP Kiosk on CFB Stadacona in "A" Block.  As an example, GRC tires has a 48% discount on tires for DND.

*edit - atleast they did a year ago, when HL went and put some tires on her VW.  Saved a pile of $.


----------



## Hot Lips (28 May 2006)

They still do...I go regularly to have them inspected and rotated for free ;D

There are tonnes of places that offer discounts...I use them almost daily...

MudMan hadn't used any (except McDonald's and Wendy's) of them when I met him...teeheehee

MicMacMall (Dartmouth NS) has a whole book of coupons at the kiosk for may discounts throughout the mall...

Pays to be informed

HL


----------



## ex-QM (31 May 2006)

Hi guys,
Happy to support you guys if you'd like to support me!  I'm ex-military myself, and have started up a snowcat skiing business called Big Red Cats www.bigredcats.com (we're near Red Mountain, we have some big terrain, and we run snowcats).  
We'd like to offer all military a 10% discount rate, which is already one of the lowest around.  For military members, instead of a "no refund" policy, we will give a full refund if you are suddenly posted to the other side of the country, and a full future credit if you are deployed and have to come next season instead.
We're located near Trail BC (22 FER take note!), and the closest airport would be Castlegar if you're flying on points.  The closest regular ski hill is Red, which we can also get you discount tickets to, if you book catskiing.  We have separate tours for intermediate, advanced, and expert skiers and boarders.  We get 30-40 inches of snow each year, so if you like fresh tracks, guaranteed, and you'd like to ski in the backcountry, give us a go!  
And Mud Recce Man, thanks for the tip - I'll make sure to try to post the discounts on the www.dnddiscounts.ca site as well.
Please forward this info to anyone you know in the CF (or other NATO) who you know likes to ski.


----------



## rz350 (15 Jun 2006)

Somerset Chevy at 291 lakeshore blvd east in Toronto offers $500.00 dollars off on the purchase of a new car for military and police members.


----------



## big bad john (16 Jun 2006)

rz350 said:
			
		

> Somerset Chevy at 291 lakeshore blvd east in Toronto offers $500.00 dollars off on the purchase of a new car for military and police members.


All GM Dealers offer the same $500 dollar rebate to serving members of the Forces and Police Officers.


----------



## Eddie Gagnon (3 Jul 2006)

Hi folks,

At CFB Petawawa we have a Community Access Card system (CAC card) which entitles card holders to discounts at local merchants.  You can check out the list by clicking on the link below.

thanks,

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa

http://www.psppetawawa.com/cacdisc.cfm


----------



## MOOXE (4 Jul 2006)

Thanks for that link Eddie. I was looking for a comprehensive mil discuont site!


----------



## Eddie Gagnon (4 Jul 2006)

Mooxe,

Get yourself a CAC card and enjoy the discounts!!

Eddie


----------



## Jamie.Young (5 Jul 2006)

xarmy said:
			
		

> CanJet gives 10-15% (either or) discount for DND pers, with your Military ID.



 Canjet offers military discounts for all "active" military personel, the discount is 10%. The discount is available for the authorized dependent, Children, and also parents. They are available on every single flight, except if there is a sale already on that flight. There are no black out dates aswell. Take it from someone who knows, I work there...........I'm at work right now.


----------



## heracles (12 Jul 2006)

There is a new military discount site that is starting up at www.cfdiscounts.ca.  They are nation wide, not specific to one city or area, and are looking for contact info for those businesses that offer discounts.  Check them out and send them an e-mail with info on who is offering discounts.


----------



## Zarack21 (4 Aug 2006)

In Borden, at the canex, you can get Tickets for Canada's Wonderland for 36$ tx included  that's awesome


----------



## hockeygirl (5 Aug 2006)

Good to know this!  Awesome discounts!


----------



## Scoobs (5 Aug 2006)

Yup, just went to Canada's Wonderland last week and had a blast with the family.


----------



## 211RadOp (17 Aug 2006)

The CFB Kingston MFRC has, as of right now, 287 businesses in Kingston with a Military Discount Plan.

Here is the link to the list.

http://www.kmfrc.com/mdp/


----------



## xrme (4 Sep 2006)

Eddie Gagnon said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> At CFB Petawawa we have a Community Access Card system (CAC card) which entitles card holders to discounts at local merchants.  You can check out the list by clicking on the link below.



While this may be a great program, in order to have a CAC, is there not a monthly or annual fee? And cannot regular civilians buy a CAC membership?

I don't believe any of the merchants on this CAC list to offer true "military" discounts, albeit, most of them are located in a military community.


----------



## bcbarman (11 Sep 2006)

I run a ski holiday company in Banff, Alberta. Great for those back from tour that need some getaway time, skiers that want to get out, or impress the significant other in your life with one of the most romantic hotels in the world. We can set up packages for singles, couples, families, groups or platoons. 

Check out www.Banffhorizons.com or call me at 1-888-257-7437, tell me that you are a service member and we will set you up properly.

Ian
Destination Director
Banff Horizons
www.banffhorizons.com


----------



## Too Poor II (22 Sep 2006)

I have a co-worker of mine who just got back from Florida and he told us here that Disney land tickets were free to serving members and hotels were 40% off……I am thinking of a Christmas trip at this rate


----------



## heracles (27 Sep 2006)

I have heard that only CF members serving on American soil or with American units can get those discounts in Florida?

Has anyone checked out CF Discounts (www.cfdiscounts.ca)?  They have over 800 businesses listed so far from across Canada, including the Edmonton Eskimos and the Toronto Argonauts.  Some sweet deals on there.


----------



## ThainC (27 Sep 2006)

Looks like those living in Kingston get a nice hookup; however, Vancouver is pretty lacking.


----------



## Wynne (29 Sep 2006)

That's it..I'm moving to Kingston!  hehehe.  I just called our local YMCA's, as in Hamilton/Burlington and GTA.  None offer any sort of discount...


----------



## Boxkicker (2 Oct 2006)

For those that are divers Union Bay dive and Kayak 15% for all military members.


----------



## Mainz (2 Oct 2006)

Hey Troops!

Not sure if this is the right place for this. I'm sure someone will move it to where it's supposed to be.
As a member of the US Army for most of the 80's, I always appreciated the military discount offered at hotels, restaurants, etc. I don't see much of that happening here. 

I'm not sure how appropriate it is to post this here, ( perhaps an entire thread will develop of places offering military discounts) but here is mine. For any troops reserve, recruiters, reg force, in the London Ontario region, we would like to show our apprecaition to the troops and offer a discount on meals.

You may view, or download and post, our poster at http://volcanotequila.com/

Thanks again, for all you  do!

Under the Volcano


----------



## bwatch (21 Oct 2006)

I'm not sure but I think it's Parks Board that runs it. Anyway, I'm ex Military myself and looking for gym buddy. Any volunteers?



			
				DnA said:
			
		

> I heard theirs a gym at Kit‘s beach that gives CF members access to the gym for free, just gotta prove your in the CF( like showing your Military ID)


----------



## finplan (23 Oct 2006)

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/news/2006/01/09_e.asp

gm discount on new cars


----------



## bwatch (23 Oct 2006)

finplan said:
			
		

> http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/news/2006/01/09_e.asp
> 
> gm discount on new cars



Go figure, I just bought a new car 6 months ago before this discount came out.


----------



## 241 (23 Oct 2006)

bwatch said:
			
		

> Go figure, I just bought a new car 6 months ago before this discount came out.



I seem to recall hearing about this a few years ago, our TPT SGT showed me an e-mail, so it might not be just recent, or maybe they are doing it again, our BQMS has a big list of places that offer discounts I will see if I can get ahold of it and pass it on


----------



## finplan (24 Oct 2006)

Upon reading the fine print, the offer was  over 2 oct 2006.  Will write an email to GM asking for an extension.  in my mind, this should be ongoing, much like the old CF Auto club in the 60-70s.  Unfortunately there is not much of a margin on new cars these days, but this is win win for any manafacturer, especially one that makes millions from DND.
Jack

“At General Motors we are proud to support all of our armed forces, active members, reservists and veterans,” says Marc Comeau, vice-president, sales, services and marketing, General Motors of Canada. “This offer is a small way that we can show our appreciation for their dedication to our country and the rest of the world.”

All active service personnel, current reservists and veterans of the Canadian Forces, along with their spouses, are eligible to participate in the program.

“Members interested in receiving the bonus just need to show one of the following pieces of identification – a permanent ID card for active personnel, temporary ID card for reservists, a veteran’s card and a benefit card for spouses and surviving spouses survivors,” says GM spokesperson Adria MacKenzie.

The $500 bonus is available towards the purchase or lease of most new General Motors (GM) vehicles and may be used in conjunction with most other retail incentives. 

Eligible vehicles must be delivered between now and October 2, 2006. Headquartered in Oshawa Ontario, General Motors of Canada employs more than 20,000 people nationwide.


----------



## finplan (24 Oct 2006)

Wrote Gm last night to extend discount and got the fol response

Mr. XXX XXX thank you for your mail.

In response to your inquiry, we confirm that General Motors of Canada Limited (GMCL) is pleased to announce an exclusive $500.00 offer available to Canadian Forces Service personnel, as follows: 

* active service personnel
* current reservists
* veterans
* spouses and surviving spouses of the above groups

This offer is designed to extend our appreciation to service personnel for their selfless duty to our country and to their fellow Canadians.  This $500.00 offer is available towards the purchase, finance, or lease of any new, ELIGIBLE 2005, 2006 or 2007 GM vehicle with a delivery date between October 3, 2006, and December 31, 2007. Our dealership sales staffs are familiar with the terms and guidelines of the various advertised promotions, incentives and financing options that are available to you, and they are in the best position to respond to your inquiries.  To locate a GM dealership in your area, please link onto:

http://apps.gmcanada.com/app/GMCanada/DealerLocatorSearch.do?nav=0&cta=blank&lang=en

We appreciate your interest, and thank you for contacting GMCL.  Please visit our website again!


Heather Cameron-Johnston
Management Review Representative
Customer Communication Centre


----------



## Troop Suporter (30 Oct 2006)

> This offer is designed to extend our appreciation to service personnel for their selfless duty to our country and to their fellow Canadians.
> between October 3, 2006, and December 31, 2007.




How's that for heart felt patriotism?

Jerks.  :


----------



## beach_bum (30 Oct 2006)

Troop Supporter said:
			
		

> How's that for heart felt patriotism?
> 
> Jerks.  :



I'm not following.  How does this qualify them as being jerks?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Troop Supporter said:
			
		

> How's that for heart felt patriotism?
> 
> Jerks.  :



Ummm you do realize that is a year and a quarter right?

Me for one, take the good stuff like this, and say "thanks!".

And as a NCO, I am used to the "don't come to me with a problem unless you have a solution to offer" type mentality that my Troop leaders had.  

So...you identified the problem.  Now...step up!


----------



## Troop Suporter (1 Nov 2006)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> I'm not following.  How does this qualify them as being jerks?



I guess it's the expiry date.
My troop support doesn't expire.


----------



## Cardstonkid (2 Nov 2006)

If you are in the Lethbridge Alberta area the Canadian Martial Arts Centre waves all sign up fees and give the coperate rate to all members of the Canadian Forces. Saves at least $10.00 a month on membership and over $100.00 in sign up fees.


----------



## Zer02006 (7 Nov 2006)

I saw that moores gives discounts in Fredericton. Does anyone know if any other companies here do?


----------



## armyvern (7 Nov 2006)

Zer02006 said:
			
		

> I saw that moores gives discounts in Fredericton. Does anyone know if any other companies here do?



Go into the MFRC right outside the front gate to base and pick up the pamphlet. They have a pamphlet in there that lists all the company's in Fredericton/Oromocto and surrounding areas that give mil discounts. There is a heck of a lot of them.


----------



## heracles (16 Nov 2006)

There are over 900 companies in Canada listed at www.cfdiscounts.ca with more being added all the time.  On top of that, you can e-mail them information about discounts in your area for them to follow up on and get added to the site and on top of that, they say they will be giving 50% of ad revenue back to the MFRC's or Royal Canadian Legions!!


----------



## medic65726 (16 Nov 2006)

I frequently stay in hotels on Provincial Government business (verified by my Ministry of Health ID) and get great rates. Last was as the new Courtyard by Marriott in Hamilton, Ontario (on Upper James). The regular rate was about $300/night and got it for $109, and the place was great, highly reccomended by our whole crew. Discount rates often don't include perks, like breakfast, or for rental cars the km are often limited, so be sure to check these things first.


----------



## Pearson (16 Nov 2006)

Approved by Mike.

Just approved by my company last week, I posted the following at my cash desk.

*As a way of saying, Thank You to our Armed Forces, we are pleased to offer a discount of 15% on all personal  use items. Military ID must be shown.* 

Sorry that I have to stress the personal part. 


edit to add Sports Experts Mic Mac Mall location Dartmouth N.S.


----------



## navymich (16 Nov 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Approved by Mike.
> 
> Just approved by my company last week, I posted the following at my cash desk.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I missed it somewhere else Frankie, but what and where is your company?


----------



## bily052 (26 Nov 2006)

If you are in or around Kingston, ON the KMFRC has a wide range on their Website.
http://www.kmfrc.com/programs.asp  bottom right of the site is the "Military Discount Program."

It is all listed in categories in the format of drop down menus.

Billy the Lineman


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Dec 2006)

If anyone in the Montreal area is interested:

I was buying sunglasses at eh Champlain Mall, mentioned that the Oakley had website offered a military discount, and asked if they did one. The Store Manager and I spoke, and he said he could give me a 10% discount on the oakleys.

So, if you are a military member in Montreal, 

the Sunglass Hut
Champlain Mall
2151 Blvd. Lapîniere, Space L07
Brossard, PQ

Store Manager: Serge Recheleau

10% discount on Oakley's


----------



## Hot Lips (29 Dec 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> If anyone in the Montreal area is interested:
> 
> I was buying sunglasses at eh Champlain Mall, mentioned that the Oakley had website offered a military discount, and asked if they did one. The Store Manager and I spoke, and he said he could give me a 10% discount on the oakleys.
> 
> ...


Thanks Des...I will be in the area for a bit...will look into same 8)

HL


----------



## P/Sgt (31 Dec 2006)

Travelling in the U.S. and need a place to kip?  Look up U.S.A.F. Inns on the 'net; motels run by US Air Force Services on US AFBs.  U.S. Army and USMC have similar schemes, but didn't get to recce them.  
I just spent 4 nights on a US AFB, with Base privileges, for the same cost as one night at the local Hilton with Military discount (2/3).  You have to apply for permission to stay, and will require an Officer's signature on the application, but if approved you can book a room starting at US$24.50 a night.
If not approved, the vast majority of U.S. hotels/motels will discount their rates anywhere from 10 to 40 % for military ID holders.


----------



## Penny (11 Jan 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> If i remember correctly in Canada you can rent a car from avis with military Id and a major credit card if you are over 18. Otherwise its over 25. I'm a little rusty on the age limits with military Id but I am almost 100 percent sure with military id it lowers the age. You also have to use the military rate , so it may be a little bit higher than other rates.



I got a good discount from enterprise car rental in Ottawa, but not as much in Kingston.


----------



## big_johnson1 (20 Jan 2007)

I just got an email forwarded from a friend about the Oakley discount for military members. You need to contact the company and they will send you an order form. Just contact them through their website. Only certain items are up for the discount, but it seems to be a BIG discount on some items (50% or so). You also need to order 5 items or more. Sunglasses, bags, and some other things are available. Sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## ERIK2RCR (20 Jan 2007)

I just bought a new Jeep in Halifax at Steele Chrysler. Military members recieve $250 in gas cards. It's not a large percentage when you look at the price of a vehicle, but i didn't have to buy gas for 4 months. ;D


----------



## patt (20 Jan 2007)

mcdonalds in oromocto,fredericton and sussex  are giving out a 15% discount if you present military id or wear your uniform.


----------



## Rasha (4 Feb 2007)

Next Paintball in Pickering, Ontario, just off of the Whites Rd. exit gives 15% discount with military ID


----------



## kleobee (4 Feb 2007)

http://www.dnddiscounts.ca/


----------



## heracles (5 Feb 2007)

DNDDiscounts is Halifax only,  check out www.cfdiscounts.ca, they are Canada-wide, the only one out there that is.


----------



## BushmasterBob (27 Feb 2007)

Hooters in Windsor has Military Wednesdays, dont know about other cities.


----------



## Brads MM (5 Mar 2007)

Cage au Sports in St Jean sur Richelieu, 10% off for CF Members :cheers:


----------



## ShediacNB (28 Mar 2007)

Hey everyone, Im just curious about something. I know that American servicemen\women are eligible are offered many discounts by different companies..like airlines hotels car rentals etc..do Canadian Forces members get discounts from any companies?  just curious...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2007)

First welcome to army.ca, second use the search function as this question has been asked and answered before.

There is a thread about this somewhere when I find it I'll post it.

<edited to add>

The mods beat me to it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/741.0.html


----------



## Cote (29 Mar 2007)

If im buying something from a store like a non impulse buy, for instance a knife I bought recently from this knife store. I asked if they offer a military discount and I saved 30 bucks. Also when I got lazer eye surgury I asked the doctor if they offered a military discount and I got 10 percent, which ment 400 dollars.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> First welcome to army.ca, second use the search function as this question has been asked and answered before.



OK Wann-a-be mod  :cheers:

Conformation, that GM offers $500 to CF members, on the purchase or lease of a new veh.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> OK Wann-a-be mod  :cheers:
> 
> Conformation, that GM offers $500 to CF members, on the purchase or lease of a new veh.



ssssssh...... you'll spoil my plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't make me come over and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you  ;D


----------



## L + W Infanteer (5 Jul 2007)

When I ordered a few pairs of sole custom foot beds from yoursole.com I asked if they offered military discounts. They gave me 25% off.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (17 Jul 2007)

NAPA auto parts in Edmonton used to give a discount, cost +10%.


----------



## gt102 (16 Aug 2007)

http://atomicatattoo.com/

Hamilton Based Tattoo Shop give a 10% Discount on everything to any members of DND.


----------



## kr1kit (12 Oct 2007)

not sure if this works for everybody, but Fitness world gave me 50% off on my monthly pass because i told them i was getting ready to go to the army. 

Also theres a guy on the Canadian Forces facebook group who is always posting about his website which gives discounts to veterans i think.


----------



## Ippocalyptica (17 Jan 2008)

For those of you interested in going on a cruise,

www.vacationstogo.com offers a list of discounts that cruise lines provide to American and Canadian military personnel, active, retired, regular and reserve.


----------



## emmiee (17 Jan 2008)

Ippocalyptica said:
			
		

> For those of you interested in going on a cruise,
> 
> www.vacationstogo.com offers a list of discounts that cruise lines provide to American and Canadian military personnel, active, retired, regular and reserve.



Ok! finally something I can attest too.  I did not use vacations to go, however we did get a military discount on a cruise. The amount of the discount will depend on cruiseline, where, and when you go. The discount was applied on top of all other discounts.  It was great!!

emma


----------



## danchapps (8 Feb 2008)

Marks Work Warehouse (L'Equiper) in St-Jean offered(s) a 10% to members. No ID was required when I went in, I think the haircut gave it away though, I didn't even have to ask for the discount. This discount may be chain wide, however I'm not sure, haven't tried out the other stores yet.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Feb 2008)

A shoe palce in Winnipeg gives 15% off to military members. Work Authority by ISECO.


----------



## bwatch (20 Feb 2008)

Yes, the US Government is way ahead of us here in Canada when it comes to taking care of it's Military for sure. When you are called out for duty and you have to leave your job, any job, the Employer has to keep your job open for you till you get back.  I know one department store in Seattle that goes a few more steps. They will pay the employee the difference in pay between Military pay and what you made in your job and you keep your seniority and benefits.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Feb 2008)

We should organize this list by city so that troops can quickly navigate to the right page. I don't have the time, but any volunteers?


----------



## Yrys (20 Feb 2008)

An interesting suggestion, but the list start at "April 14, 2003".
Is the beginning of the thread still good today ?


----------



## CBshadow (2 Apr 2008)

hooters in winnipeg near the airport has I think on wednesday nights food discounts for military


----------



## BernDawg (7 Apr 2008)

Just found this link at work.

http://www3.cfpsa.com/canexdiscounts/home.aspx?Lang=EN

It's a listing of discounts locally and nationally.  I haven't cruised it all yet but it looks promising.


----------



## Redeye (7 Apr 2008)

bwatch said:
			
		

> Yes, the US Government is way ahead of us here in Canada when it comes to taking care of it's Military for sure. When you are called out for duty and you have to leave your job, any job, the Employer has to keep your job open for you till you get back.  I know one department store in Seattle that goes a few more steps. They will pay the employee the difference in pay between Military pay and what you made in your job and you keep your seniority and benefits.



Be careful what you wish for - because that's fine if you have a job, but there's been rumblings of discrimination against Reservists and Guardsmen in the US because employers don't want to get stuck with someone who's going to get deployed...


----------



## Vagrant (13 Apr 2008)

McDonald's locations in the Halifax Regional Municipality (all as far as I'm aware) give a 14% DND discount, applied before taxes so it's actually taking the equivalent value of tax off plus a little more. Some stores may have been changed to 13% to match taxes but some have not. This may be more widespread but I'm not aware of such.


----------



## Stoker (13 Apr 2008)

I wonder what it would take to have the Canex sell tax free to the Canadian Millitary? would there be a public outcry?


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I wonder what it would take to have the Canex sell tax free to the Canadian Millitary? would there be a public outcry?



Sure there would be. I'd yell too.

Canex, like most retail outlets has "save the taxes" day sales.

Why should we in the CF be the beneficiary of such all the time?? We live in the country -- we pay the taxes, else we are not citizens.

I really am becoming baffled by more and more inferrences towards "we deserve this because we serve our country", you know, little things that average Canadians don't get, especially when we all volunteered to serve that country -- and I didn't join with the goal to avoid paying taxes, shop tax-free, travel free on Via etc. Even when, at risk to their own finacial viability and stability, some business' offer us something for free -- some  always complain that it doesn't go "far enough" or isn't "good enough". That's crap. Be happy they care enough to give you anything for free.

I'm feeling a distinct sense of "entitlement creep" in some soldiers these days -- based on nothing more than the fact that they serve. So do fire-fighters, police officers, etc etc. Not saying that you've done that with your post above, but it just brings the thought back to my mind again.


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

Vagrant said:
			
		

> McDonald's locations in the Halifax Regional Municipality (all as far as I'm aware) give a 14% DND discount, applied before taxes so it's actually taking the equivalent value of tax off plus a little more. Some stores may have been changed to 13% to match taxes but some have not. This may be more widespread but I'm not aware of such.



McDonalds' here in Oromocto offer the same military discount. Heard someone bitching at Tim Hortons the other day asking why they didn't "treat us the same as McDonalds by offering the same thing?" I just wanted to smack him upside the head. What a tool.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> McDonalds' here in Oromocto offer the same military discount. Heard someone bitching at Tim Hortons the other day asking why they didn't "treat us the same as McDonalds by offering the same thing?" I just wanted to smack him upside the head. What a tool.



Sure it wasn't NL Engineer lol  ;D >


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Sure it wasn't NL Engineer lol  ;D >



Not judging by the 8 points on his capbadge.  

Speaking of him though -- I expected to hear from him, but haven't yet. He's probably busy out assisting with the laying of cement pads or some other such stuff.  >


----------



## Stoker (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sure there would be. I'd yell too.
> 
> Canex, like most retail outlets has "save the taxes" day sales.
> 
> ...



I never joined to get something handed to me either Vern, however if I can save a couple dollars on a pair of tires on a discount freely offered to the military I see no problem with that. I guess if the Canex always offered tax free products like the US PX/NEX, there would be no out cry due to the fact we would use to that benefit. I do agree that when some things are freely offered e.g. Via rail, some people are going to complain and thats too bad.


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

Stoker said:
			
		

> I never joined to get something handed to me either Vern, however if I can save a couple dollars on a pair of tires on a discount freely offered to the military I see no problem with that. I guess if the Canex always offered tax free products like the US PX/NEX, there would be no out cry due to the fact we would use to that benefit. I do agree that when some things are freely offered e.g. Via rail, some people are going to complain and thats too bad.



Don't get me wrong, I agree. If it's offered -- take it and say "thank you very much". And, be appreciative of that. And, even if you can't use the service or item offered, say "thank you very much". And then be appreciative of the fact that it was offered.

It changes for me when one then goes on to bitch that "it wasn't a good enough offer" or that they "should have offered me something I could use" or that "the offer would have been better done _this_ way instead". That's unappreciative. Especially considering they didn't have to give any of us squat. People should just move along -- keeping their bitchs about how it's "not good enough" or "doesn't go far enough" to themselves -- anything else is just plain ignorant & wrong.


----------



## Stoker (13 Apr 2008)

I concur, that's the whole problem people moan and drip over the fact they think someone owes them something :crybaby:, human nature I guess.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not judging by the 8 points on his capbadge.
> 
> Speaking of him though -- I expected to hear from him, but haven't yet. He's probably busy out assisting with the laying of cement pads or some other such stuff.  >



Guess 4 ESR had them tied up with the Bridging EX, and now I think he's going on the Royal What Ever EX  ;D


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Guess 4 ESR had them tied up with the Bridging EX, and now I think he's going on the Royal What Ever EX  ;D



Oh, and let me tell you that the SPS5 account is now suffering for that bridging ex and causing me and my staff craploads of work to sort out!! I think, perhaps, I'll make him buy me a tequila to make up for it (just like I'll make you buy me one when you get here in June after my 24 hour running stint -- which should be cute. Surely Ill need the refreshments & will expect you at the finish line)!!  >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh, and let me tell you that the SPS5 account is now suffering for that bridging ex and causing me and my staff craploads of work to sort out!! I think, perhaps, I'll make him buy me a tequila to make up for it (just like I'll make you buy me one when you get here in June after my 24 hour running stint -- which should be cute. Surely Ill need the refreshments & will expect you at the finish line)!!  >



Just send a loc stat of where the event is.


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Just send a loc stat of where the event is.



Track next to OHS. Ugghhh. Bring a portable shower facility as well. Griffen's is only a short run up the road --- but I will not be running any longer, more like crawling. On a good note though -- I will NOT be in anything resembling spandex.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Track next to OHS. Ugghhh. Bring a portable shower facility as well. Griffen's is only a short run up the road --- but I will not be running any longer, more like crawling. On a good not though -- I will NOT be in anything resembling spandex.



 :rofl:

 :cheers:


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Apr 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not judging by the 8 points on his capbadge.
> 
> Speaking of him though -- I expected to hear from him, but haven't yet. He's probably busy out assisting with the laying of cement pads or some other such stuff.  >



No I am not employed doing that or with that unit  ;D (think unit in B lines)  I was going to stop up and try to find you, but haven't has the chance.  I'll have to ask for you when I go to clothing on Monday (if I don't get stuck doing something else.


----------



## armyvern (13 Apr 2008)

PM inbound


----------



## Pearson (19 Apr 2008)

This message has been approved by Mike

Hey gang
Sport Chek and Coast Mountain Sports have announced a Family and Friends sale taking place April 22 & 23.

25% off all excluding merchandise already marked down, and 10% off sale items.  This was just announced 3 days ago, and we have contacted the local MFRC here in Halifax, and they are spreading the word. I figured I would jump on here and spread the word on here.

Under Amour
One piece Hockey sticks, helmets, and everything hockey
Oakleys    
Weights 
Heavy bags
Bikes 
Kayaks     
Camping supplies
Tents
Running Shoes
If you have a larger store in your area, you may be be able to find some good deals on skis and snowboards.


You name it.....25% off the regular price or 10% off the sale price.

Please feel free to take advantage of this. 
The offer is better than a tax free night..and.....no restrictions.
Just print off the coupon below and take it to you neighborhood  Sport Check and you get the discount.


----------



## mic911 (26 Apr 2008)

Military pers in the NCR can go to any YMCA for free.  Also there is a corporate discount with Goodlife fitness. $350 per year that includes towel service.  Spouses can get that deal too.


----------



## Haggis (30 Apr 2008)

I and my son, also a soldier, went to The Guy Show at Lansdowne Park in Ottawa last Saturday.  Admission was free for "heroes": police, firefighters, EMS and military.  We just flashed our I cards, and in we went.


----------



## Xcalibar (8 Jun 2008)

It is good to see some places make an effort to honour those who serve in uniform.  I don't think, however, we shoud always expect it.  If I know of a place which offers a military discount, I'll present my military ID.  Usually they clue in and give the discount.  I am a bit wary of asking directly as it might seen to an observer that I EXPECT preferential treatment.  I don't.  If I am in uniform and they don't give an advertised discount (say at a fast food restaurant) I let it slide;  if I can't afford an extra fifty cents, I shouldn't be eating out.  I hope that they businesses that do offer an incentive to the troops  keep it up.  I just hope we don't become so arrogant to expect it everywhere.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Jun 2008)

I'm looking to get some new oakley A Frames and some gloves, can anyone enlighten me on how the process works to get the military discount that I've heard about? 

I found the site for serving US members...but for Canada it doesn't really give many details other then an email address I'm going to try. Has anyone from Army.ca had any luck getting cheaper shades/kit etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

http://www.brandonsalutes.ca/main.nsf/Pages+by+ID/960


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

Oakley Canada
FORCES 2007 CATALOGUE

Protection… performance… passion…

As professionals who put their lives on the line on a daily basis you deserve the best in PERFROMANCE and PROTECTION on the planet. Oakley’s Forces Program gives you just that.                                           

h.d.o. (High definition optics)

LIKE BULLET PROOF VESTS? HOW ABOUT ONE FOR YOUR EYES…

OAKLEY’S PATENTED H.D.O. TECHNOLOGY redefines industry standards.   Proprietary geometries, high-performance materials, state-of-the-art design & production techniques allow Oakley to create eyewear that maintains optical correction for lens astigmatism, refractive power, optical clarity, prismatic power and prismatic imbalance. These five categories are part of ANSI Z87.1, a comparative measure of optical performance established by the American National Standards Institute. Skeptics…Click here. 

Oakley Eyewear not only meets, but exceeds all ANSI Z87.1 Standards.  We are the only eyewear manufacturer in the world to do so.

HIGH MASS impact & high velocity impact 

Ever try holding Bolé’s or Nike’s up to a pneumatic cannon while it blasts a quarter-inch steel ball at 102 MPH? How about dropping a metal spike weighing more than a pound from over four feet onto a pair of Smith’s or Maui Jim’s? We have, the results simply blow our competition away! 

Only Oakley’s unique combination of wrapped, racked-back lens geometries, durable Plutonite lens materials allow Oakley eyewear to exceed the standards established by the American National Standards Institute.

Uv protection & PLUTONITE LENS MATERIAL 

Oakley’s Plutonite lens material inherently blocks 100% of all UVA, UVB, UVC and harmful blue light. The protection is formulated into the lens material as opposed to a thin surface film that can become scratched, leaving dilated pupils exposed to ultraviolet leaks. Shielding has nothing to do with the darkness or color of the lens, so even clear Oakley lenses provide full protection. (CLICK ON THE PHOTO BELOW FOR MORE DETAILED PRODUCT TECHNICAL INFORMATION!!!)



FORCES PROGRAM GUIDELINES

•	Oakley Canada is happy to offer a two tier purchasing program to suit all of your needs.
o	Tier I: All orders placed for 6 units or more will be subject to pricing structure I per unit displayed below. 
o	Tier II: All orders placed for 5 units or less will be subject to pricing structure II displayed below.
o	Payment by credit card (VISA/MasterCard) only. (One credit card number per order - we cannot split the charges).

•	A copy of Forces (military, police, firefighter…) photo I.D. is required (Only ONE ID per Order is necessary)

•	For personal use only - absolutely NO reselling 

•	Only the products on the attached list are available through the Forces Program. (If it’s not on the list, it cannot be ordered.)

•	Prices shown on the pricelist DO NOT include applicable taxes and freight charges. Orders outside of Quebec will be charged GST only.

•	Shipping fees vary according to order value: Orders up to $500 - $20 Freight. Orders Up to $1000 - $25 Freight. Orders over $1000 - $30 Freight. 

•	The order may ship completely when all items are in or ship when products are available.

•	We can ship directly to homes/offices.

•	Please provide a street address for shipping purposes. We cannot ship to a P.O. BOX, or overseas. Address provided must be a proper shipping address located in Canada. 

•	For your own security please provide the full name and billing address of the credit card holder.

•	ALL SALES ARE FINAL(There are absolutely no returns or exchanges)

•	Prescription glasses are not available on the Forces Program 

•	Eyewear and watches are shipped separately from Footwear and Apparel Accessories (Multiple shipping charges will apply)

•	Please e-mail the attached order form for all orders to pvrouvides@oakley.com with a scanned copy of your military/police/forces identification. If necessary, you may fax your ID only at 1-800-838-1229.



SI EYEWEAR

The SI Line (Standard Issue) is designed exclusively for government customers. Military protective eyewear has special requirements which Oakley addresses with all of the products below. 
O-MATTER
•	The polymers in O Matter frames are formulated for high durability, as well as controlled flexibility for improved safety during impact. 
 	   	 	 	
FIVE 2.0		MONSTER DOG		FIVE 3.0		CANTEEN
Blk /w/ Grey		Matte Blk /w/ Grey 	Polished Blk /w/ Grey 	Matte Blk /w/ Warm Grey 
11-072 		05-015			03-430			03-543
I:$49	 II:$67 	I:$75  II:$102	I:$52   II:$71	I:$70   II:$95


GASCAN		GASCAN S		XX(TWENTY)	MINUTE
Matte Blk /w/ Grey	Pol. Bl. /w/ Warm Grey 	Blk /w/ Grey		Blk /w/ Grey
03-473			03-555			11-068			11-069
I:$66  II:$90	I:$70  II:$140	I:$70  II:$95  	I:$70  II:$95

STR. JACK		BOTTLECAP					
Blk /w/ Grey 		Matte Blk /w/ Grey 
11-070			11-121		
I:$70  II:$95	I:$75.50  II:$150

O-MATTER – polarized 
•	Oakley’s polarization technology surpasses industry standards for clarity, performance and durability. Oakley uses an injection-molding process to infuse the lens material around the filter. This liquid fusion creates bonding at the molecular level, allowing the filter to achieve the highest level of performance. 

FIVE 2.0		XX (TWENTY)	MINUTE 		STR. JACK	
Blk /w/ Grey Polar	Blk /w/ Grey Polar	Blk /w/ Grey Polar	Blk /w/ Grey Polar	
11-081			11-083			11-084			11-085
I:$90  II:$122	I:$140  II:$189	I:$105  II:$142	I:$105  II:$142


GASCAN		CANTEEN
Blk /w/ Grey Polar	Blk /w/ Grey Polar 
11-122			12-893
I:$110  II:$149	I:$110  II:$220
WIRE
•	To produce the ultra-strong, ultra-lightweight chassis of Oakley Wire frames, five metallic compounds are fused into a single alloy. As with it’s O-Matter counterpart, both frame materials maintain resistance to ultraviolet radiation, humidity, thermal shock and chemical exposure.

SPIKE			SQUARE WIRE 	A WIRE 2.0		E WIRE 2.1	
Matte Blk /w/ Grey	Pewter /w/ Warm Grey	Gunmetal /w/ Grey 	Gunmetal /w/ Grey	
05-931			05-985			11-089			11-071			
I:$100  II:$135	I:$115  II:$230	I:$81  II:$110	I:$110  II:$149	


SQ. WIRE 2.0			
Dark /w/ Grey		
11-073			
I:$110  II:$149

WIRE – polarized
  	 	 	 	
A WIRE 2.0		E WIRE 2.1		SQ. WIRE 2.0	SQUARE WIRE
Gun /w/ Grey Polar	Gun /w/ Grey Polar 	Dark /w/ Grey Polar	Matte Blk /w/ Blk Irid. Polar
11-082			11-086			11-087			12-877		
I:$150  II:$203	I:$140  II:$189	I:$140  II:$189	I:$162.50  II:$325


A TRUE FORCES STORY… 

Dear Oakley Canada,
      I am a Canadian soldier currently serving in Afghanistan.  Before I 
deployed overseas, I purchased a set of Oakley M frame ballistic glasses 
from your company.

I was recently involved in a suicide-bombing incident in which four of my 
men were killed and another sixteen injured, one of which was myself.  I 
would estimate that I was approximately four feet from the bomber when he 
detonated.   The blast sent me scrambling for cover.  How I managed to 
survive is beyond me, however, I did.  I received two shrapnel wounds to 
both my inner thighs and burn marks on my face and arms.  I was wearing your 
glasses when the explosion happened and I can still see thanks to your 
excellent product.  The lenses absorbed the blast protecting my eyes.   
There is a small amount of scratching and the blast residue is stuck to 
their surface.  I did not recover the frame from the site, only the lenses.

I am writing to let you know that your product did exactly what it was 
supposed to do.  I can still see and for that I thank you.  My wife also 
sends her thanks…

Sincerely,
Sgt. Shawn Hoddinott 883

Si M-FRAMES

•	The M FRAME gives unbeatable clarity of HIGH DEFINITION OPTICS (HDO) in a lightweight design of durable O MATTER frame material. Patented technologies maintain razor-sharp clarity at all angles of vision, and impact protection meets all ANSI industrial standards.


STRIKE

CLEAR		VR28			GREY			BLACK IRIDIUM
09-006			09-007			09-008			09-005
I:$95  II:$125	I:$77  II:$104	I:$95  II:$129	I:$104  II:$141

HYBRID

CLEAR		VR28			GREY			BLACK IRIDIUM
11-055			11-056			11-057			11-054
I:$77  II:$125	I:$77  II:$104	I:$77  II:$129	I:$104  II:$141

HYBRID-S

CLEAR		VR28			GREY			BLACK IRIDIUM
11-076			11-079			11-078			11-080
I:$77  II:$125	I:$77  II:$104	I:$77  II:$129	I:$104  II:$141




POLARIZED


HYBRID					STRIKE
        		   		 	
GREY POLAR.	AMBER POLAR.	GREY POLAR.	AMBER POLAR.
11-109			11-108			11-117			11-116		
I:$139  II:$188	I:$139  II:$188	I:$139  II:$188	I:$139  II:$188 




SI M-FRAME ARRAY KITS

Includes Black M Frame, Clear, Grey Lens and Ballistic Nylon Case



STRIKE						HYBRID	
07-374							07-375
I:$112  II:$152					I:$112  II:$152

Includes Black M Frame, Clear, Grey, VR28 Lens and Ballistic Nylon Case


HYBRID						STRIKE	
07-386							07-387
I:$140  II:$189					I:$140  II:$189

Includes Black Frame, Clear, Grey, Persimmon Lens and Ballistic Nylon Case



STRIKE						HYBRID	
07-371							07-372
I:$140  II:$189					I:$140  II:$189


SI M-FRAME LENS REPLACEMENT KITS

POLARIZED

HYBRID					STRIKE


GREY			AMBER		GREY			AMBER		
11-368			11-369			11-370			11-371
I:$87.57  II:$119	I:$87.57  II:$119	I:$87.57  II:$119	I:$87.57  II:$119					

SI M-FRAME LENS REPLACEMENT KITS

NON POLARIZED

HEATER
     	  	  	 	 
CLEAR		VR28		PERSIMMON	GREY		BLACK IRIDIUM 	
11-311		11-314		11-312		11-313		11-315		
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$52  II:$71

SWEEP			

CLEAR		VR28		PERSIMMON	GREY		BLACK IRIDIUM 	
11-337		11-335		11-338		11-334		11-336		
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$52  II:$71

STRIKE

CLEAR		VR28		PERSIMMON	GREY		BLACK IRIDIUM 	
11-322		11-325		11-323		11-324		11-326		
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$52  II:$71

HYBRID 

CLEAR		VR28		PERSIMMON	GREY		BLACK IRIDIUM 	
11-345		11-348		11-346		11-347		11-349		
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$52  II:$71

HYBRID – S

CLEAR		VR28		PERSIMMON	GREY		BLACK IRIDIUM 	
11-357		11-360		11-358		11-359		11-361		
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$52  II:$71





SI LASER EYEWEAR

•	Oakley’s Laser Toric Eyewear incorporates the best in Laser Attenuation and Optical Performance.

LASER ATTENUATION
•	Optical Density of at least 4.0 at wavelengths between 820nm and 850nm.
•	Optical Density of at least 4.0 at wavelength of 1064nm.
•	Optical Density measured at both eye positions with an IPD of 64mm.

OPTICAL PERFORMANCE 
•	Refractive Power, Prismatic Power, Astigmatism and Optical Clarity meet or exceed ANSI Z87.1 requirements.
•	Haze less than 3%.
•	Total Luminous Transmittance of at least 50% measured at both eye positions in accordance to ANSI Z80.3-2001.

IMPACT PERFORMANCE 
•	Meets or exceeds ANSI Z87.1 requirements for High Velocity and High Mass Impact.

ADDITIONAL PERFORMANCE FEATURES 
•	M-Frame Lenses implementing this technology fit into existing SI M-Frame and remain field/ user-interchangeable.
•	M-Frame Laser Lenses incorporate same durable, scratch resistant hard-coat as the rest of M-Frame line.
•	Assault Goggle Laser Lenses incorporate an Anti-Fog coating.
•	Assault Goggle Laser Lenses incorporate a low-brow profile for optimized helmet compatibility.




LASER M FRAME			LASER M FRAME		LASER A FRAME 	
HYBRID				STRIKE 			
Blk /w/ Laser Lens 			Blk /w/ Laser Lens		Blk /w/ Laser Lens	
11-096					11-095				11-102
I:$175  II:$237			I:$175  II:$237		I:$182.44  II:$247


SI LASER EYEWEAR REPLACEMENT LENSES 


M-FRAME – HYBRID	M-FRAME – STRIKE	A-FRAME  			
Laser Lens			Laser Lens			Laser Lens 
06-494				06-493				11-103
I:$135  II:$183		I:$135  II:$183		I:$110  II:$149



SI BALLISTIC m-fRAME










PROTECTION AND SAFETY
• Fully compliant with all ANSI Z87.1-2003 protection requirements
• Fully compliant with MIL-PRF-31013 Vo Ballistics
• Laser-protective replacement lenses available1
• Plutonite® lens material blocks 100% of all UVA, UVB, UVC and harmful blue light
• Expanded peripheral vision and enhanced protection via lateral contouring
• Optimal downward/upward vision via positive pantoscopic tilt angle
• Chemical and impact resistant O Matter® frame material
• Full compatibility with PASGT, CVC and MICH helmets
• Full compatibility with helmet-mounted night vision devices

OPTICAL CHARACTERISTICS
• Fully compliant with all ANSI Z87.1-2003 optical performance requirements
• Distortion-free optics via patented Polaric Ellipsoid® lens geometry that minimizes refraction
• Extended upper/lower/lateral viewing fields via Polaric Ellipsoid® geometry
• Uniform consistency of light transmission via lens-inherent coloration2

HUMAN FACTORS
• Maximized comfort of ultra-lightweight design (1.05 oz total weight)
• Secure fit, even under wet conditions via hydrophilic Unobtainium® at all contact points
• Comfortable and optically precise mount on all head sizes via Three-Point Fit that requires no adjustment
• Convenience of easy lens replacement with no need for tools
• Instant adaptability of multiple lens options, including high-contrast lens for low/flat light conditions
• Versatility of alternate lens shapes via accessory replacement options
• Durability of robust yet lightweight carrying case for storage of frame and replacement lenses



SI BALLISTIC M-FRAME	SI BALLISTIC M-FRAME	SI BALLISTIC M-FRAME	
STRIKE LENS SHAPE 	STRIKE LENS SHAPE	STRIKE ARRAY KIT 	
Blk /w/ Grey (Seen Above)	Blk /w/ Clear 			Blk /w/ Grey, Clear Lens and Case
11-111				11-110				11-105
I:$81  II:$110		I:$81  II:$110		I:$110  II:$149

SI BALLISTIC m-fRAME REPLACEMENT LENS KITS 

STRIKE – CLEAR	11-112 	HYBRID – CLEAR 	11-134
STRIKE – GREY	11-113 	HYBRID – GREY 	11-135
STRIKE – VR28	11-133 	HYBRID – VR28 	11-136

I:$30  II:$41			I:$30  II:$41
SI half jacket 


 		  		 
HALF JACKET		HALF JACKET XLJ		HALF JACKET ARRAY 	 
Dark /w/ Grey			Dark /w/ Grey 			Blk Frame – Clear, Pers, Grey Lens
11-074				11-075				REG – 11-090	XLJ – 11-091 
I:$70  II:$95		I:$70  II:$95		I:$112  II:$152		


SI half jacket polarized



HALF JACKET			HALF JACKET XLJ	
Dark /w/ Grey Polarized			Dark /w/ Grey Polarized
11-100					11-101
I:$105  II:$142			I:$105  II:$142








SI half jacket REPLACEMENT LENS KITS

REGULAR SHAPE 


Clear			H.I. Yellow		Persimmon		VR28 
13-385			13-386			13-387			13-388	
I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41	I:$30  II:$41


Black Iridium		G30			Ice iridium		Slate Iridium 
13-389			13-390			13-392			13-393	
I:$37  II:$50	I:$37  II:$50	I:$37  II:$50	I:$37  II:$50


Fire Iridium		Titanium Iridium 		
13-391			13-440
I:$44  II:$60	I:$44  II:$60

XLJ SHAPE 

CLEAR 				13-402 		I:$30  II:$41
YELLOW				13-403		I:$30  II:$41
PERSIMMON			13-404		I:$30  II:$41
VR28				13-405		I:$30  II:$41
BLACK IRIDIUM 		13-406		I:$37  II:$50
G30					13-407		I:$37  II:$50
ICE IRIDIUM 			13-408		I:$37  II:$50
SLATE IRIDIUM 		13-409		I:$37  II:$50
FIRE IRIDIUM 			13-410		I:$44  II:$60
TITANIUM IRIDIUM 		13-443		I:$44  II:$60




ASSAULT A-FRAME GOGGLES

Oakley Assault Goggle
Technical Specifications

A)	Performance Characteristics

1.	Goggle Detail
•	Reduced height for better interface to helmet.
•	Low profile closed cell face foam for closer fit and improved sweat control.
•	Temporal strap buckles designed to avoid interference with helmet straps.
2.	Optical Performance
•	Refractive Power, Prismatic Power, Astigmatism and Optical Clarity meet or exceed ANSI Z87.1- 2003 requirements.
•	Haze less than 3%.
•	Anti-Fog hard coated lens.
•	Laser lens option (See Laser lens technical specs  for details).
3.	Impact Performance
•	Meets or exceeds ANSI Z87.1- 2003 requirements for High Velocity and High Mass Impact. 

02-551	Black /w/ VR28	I:$70  II:$95	
02-550	Black /w/ Clear	I:$70  II:$95	(Pictured Above!) 	
02-568	Envy /w/ Clear	I:$70  II:$95
02-569	Envy /w/ VR28	I:$70  II:$95
02-570	Tan /w/ Clear 	I:$70  II:$95
02-571	Tan /w/ VR28 	I:$70  II:$95

REPLACEMENT LENSES 

02-231 Black Irid.	I:$60  II:$81    02-280 VR28		I:$28  II:$38	
02-279 Clear	I:$28  II:$38    02-234 Persimmon	I:$28  II:$38 



ADDITIONAL ACCESSORIES


Small Soft Vault		Large Soft Vault 		M-Frame Array Case	Soft Vault Icon Box	
07-016			07-025			07-015			07-013
I:$15  II:$21	I:$19  II:$26	I:$26  II:$36	I:$26  II:$36


Goggle Case		M-Frame Nose/Ear Kit	M-Frame Slash Kit	Goggle Helmet Strap Kit	
07-038			06-596			06-622			06-627
I:$26  II:$36	I:$7  II:$10		I:$11  II:$15	I:$11  II:$15


Half Jacket Soft Vault 	Half Jacket Nose/Ear Kit	Lens Cleaning Solution	
07-376			06-200			07-012		
I:$19  II:$22	I:$7  II:$10		I:$10  II:$20


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

PM me your email and I will send you the actual Word Document


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Jun 2008)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

Done


----------



## 42A (19 Jun 2008)

For those runners out there the following offer discounts.

The Running Room 10% must show Military ID - www.runningroom.com
Running Free 15% off regular retail, must show Military ID  - www.runningfree.com


----------



## Redeye (19 Jun 2008)

I was just about to post about the Running Room - discovered that discount much to my elation when I was there buying new shoes this weekend - great group of folks they are.


----------



## medaid (19 Jun 2008)

Booooya new runners here I come!


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2008)

Think Sears will give a few % off to a CF member?


----------



## Redeye (20 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Booooya new runners here I come!



I'm really impressed, I've always had tons of trouble running (achilles tendinitis and a broken foot that wasn't set properly will do that to you), and today I went for the first run in as long as I can remember where I had to pull up from a stitch instead of leg pain.  I might actually learn to like running again if this keeps up.  They spent lots of time with me looking over my orthotics, talking to my chiropodist and just watching me walk and run to make sure I got the right shoe, much better than most stores would do - and the price wasn't bad either even before the discount.


----------



## CountDC (20 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Think Sears will give a few % off to a CF member?



don't know about a discount but depending on what you are buying you could always negotiate on the price. They will often knock something off if you ask.


----------



## Gho57rid3r (24 Jul 2008)

I'm not entirely sure that this has been posted but you can register online with Oakley directly to receive your discount.  Just go to   https://www.oakleyforces.ca/   and choose the register tab at the top and follow the basic instruction.  Once your registration is confirmed you will be able to order directly from this web site in either individual orders or a bulk order for a greater discount.

Yet again sorry if this link has been posted.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jul 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Oakley Canada
> FORCES 2007 CATALOGUE
> 
> Protection… performance… passion…
> ...


----------



## Gho57rid3r (24 Jul 2008)

Yes I saw that posting which is directly from the website, but that post as far as I can tell does not include the web addresse for people to go to and register.  I just wanted show that you can go directly to the website to register and see all the product in a HTML format and not just in a text format.  Just trying to help where I could


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jul 2008)

Same discount as well?  I will have to check that out.  Might make things easier the way you showed.


----------



## Gho57rid3r (24 Jul 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire  I spoke with Marc Dube @ Oakley directly and he had indicated that this is the way for us to order our gear from Oakley.  This makes it easier for Oakley as well as the soldier.  

I hope this helps everyone out.


----------



## blacktriangle (28 Jul 2008)

Just an update, I got my M frames a while ago through the Oakley forces program. You can now register at www.oakleyforces.ca which will allow you to browse and order items such as goggles, boots etc. You must be willing to provide a scanned copy of your Mil ID but the process is quite painless. Customer service is good and I got my order in 2 days. 

EDIT I see the link has already been posted. Hopefully more people will take advantage of this program as it really is good...I'm thinking about getting some gloves too but I guess I'll wait until after my next course is done, don't want to get jacked too hard.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jul 2008)

Gho57rid3r said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure that this has been posted but you can register online with Oakley directly to receive your discount.  Just go to   https://www.oakleyforces.ca/   and choose the register tab at the top and follow the basic instruction.  Once your registration is confirmed you will be able to order directly from this web site in either individual orders or a bulk order for a greater discount.
> 
> Yet again sorry if this link has been posted.



Its been put up already, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Aug 2008)

I was in the Future Shop day before last in Dartmouth.  They have just recently started offering a military discount by paying the taxes on all goods, not services unfortunately.  Not sure if this is a Canada wide offer, but I'll wager it will be honoured everywhere.  Still, all in all I bought a new cook top for the boss and got $175 off as the discount.  Better than a kick in the ass with a wet mukluck.


----------



## MilitaryMommy (2 Sep 2008)

We just returned from a family trip to the USA, where military discounts abound...from museums to amusement parks...they are not always advertised, so you have to muster up the guts to ask for a military discount, and then just show your military ID (Yes, Canadian DND card).  Personally, we received 4 free passes to Sesame Place, a $200.00 value!  While at the park we bought the typical overpriced food, but again asked for a military discount and were given $10 off our lunch order! Here's an official link to the sponsor and other great offers:  http://www.herosalute.com/cavatx/index.html   

Our Sears travel agent also said that Holland America gives discounts to military members too!  Happy travels!


----------



## HooeyBooey (9 Sep 2008)

I don't know if this site has been posted before. But here is a site with all Military Discounts. If you find that you know of one that is missing you can email them and have it added.

http://www.cfdiscounts.ca/

I also find that if one location of a chain has and another does not, just pop in and let them know and the usually honour it.


----------



## hurricane617 (20 Sep 2008)

Barrie HONDA gives 10% on parts for cars and recreational vehicles ;D


----------



## missing1 (11 Oct 2008)

Code Ford in Gananoque between Kingston and Brockville is offering a 10% discount to service personnel


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Oct 2008)

I was very pleasantly surprised to learn that the Rosslyn Liquor Store(137th & 97th) in Edmonton gives a 5% discount if you show your military ID.  

discount on booze= ;D
 :cheers:


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2008)

WOW!! Is that legal in Canada????? A DISCOUNT on alcohol!!


----------



## BernDawg (15 Oct 2008)

It is in a province with privately owned liquor stores.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Oct 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I was in the Future Shop day before last in Dartmouth.  They have just recently started offering a military discount by paying the taxes on all goods, not services unfortunately.  Not sure if this is a Canada wide offer, but I'll wager it will be honoured everywhere.  Still, all in all I bought a new cook top for the boss and got $175 off as the discount.  Better than a kick in the ass with a wet mukluck.



I just discovered this last week when I pulled out my wallet to pay for my dvds and games the girl on cash mentioned to me about the discount. I was quite pleased to take advantage of it.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2008)

I haven't noticed that here in Ontario, even when wearing Uniform.  Has to be a Halifax thing.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Oct 2008)

Maybe you need to ask...McDs I have noticed will not give it to you unless you ask for it, even if you are in uniform.


----------



## Marshall (6 Nov 2008)

I never even though of Military Discounts.. was not even on my list of "why I want to be in the military." but man, thats a bonus


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2008)

Le's Jewellery at Bank & Hunt Club in Ottawa.  They have some really nice items!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

I am not sure if these site has a 100% complete list of discounts.

http://www.dnddiscounts.ca/

For those in the HRM, if you look down the menu on the right of this site, you'll see the links to the ones that apply in Halifax.  The newest of those is the FutureShop one, up to 13% off, excluding services.  The best one I've seen since being in Halifax was the GRC tire one a few years back; it was 48% off.     (I just checked it, it is now up to 48% off.)

http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca/


----------



## medic65726 (6 Nov 2008)

Apparently most "East Side Mario's" will give 15% off for Military and Emergency Services. Need not be in Uniform, just show them ID. Not sure if it is a corporate policy or just store by store, but for sure the one in Thunder Bay does as well as the one in Scarborough. Manager told me it is not used much but they are very happy to offer it, both in the restaurant, bar side (not sure if on alcohol) or for take-out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

I wonder if there is any way PSP or whoever could make and supply to business a little plastic "DND discount available here" sign, like they have at most POS systems to display which credit cards are accepted, etc.

Or has that idea been thought of and rejected?


----------



## kratz (6 Nov 2008)

EITS- The idea has probably been looked at in the past. What would the public image be seeing those all around town? The PR from those symbols/stickers could easily backfire.

Some people still think that CF members do not pay taxes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> EITS- The idea has probably been looked at in the past. What would the public image be seeing those all around town? The PR from those symbols/stickers could easily backfire.
> 
> Some people still think that CF members do not pay taxes.



I would like to believe that the public image/reaction would be a positive one.

*hey, look, the people that serve and protect our nation  can get 10% off a movie rental".

 ;D


----------



## bwatch (16 Nov 2008)

kurokaze said:
			
		

> woohoo! Burger king here I come!
> 
> I‘ve heard running room will give
> military personnel 5-10% off.



Good one, after you eat that big Wopper, you go to the Running Room to work it off.


----------



## bwatch (16 Nov 2008)

I am ex Military, a Veteran. There have been a number of times and places where I have asked if they have a discount for Veterans, most of the time, the answer is no.  So get all that you can out of it now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2008)

All,

Just wanted to add a discount to the list that I received via e-mail today:



Hello,

I'm not an army.ca member, but wanted to make your group aware of a military discount.

Donna Purdy is a Canadian portrait artist, offering a 15% discount to military and military families. 

For love or service, Donna can create portraits in oil from your photographs. Whether you're looking for a formal portrait in uniform, or in your civvies Donna has extensive experience painting military, families and children.

Donna was a reservist back in the 1970s as an Information Officer with the South Alberta District Headquarters and as a Museum Officer with the King's Own Calgary Regiment. She's now in her "rehirement phase," working as a portrait artist in Winnipeg, MB. Her recent and past commissions include: the late Major General W.A. Bill Howard (depicted as the Honourary Colonel of the Kings Own Calgary Regiment), Colonel Lee Thompson, District Commander - South Alberta District.

Please visit her online gallery for more details and contact information. www.donnapurdy.com

There you'll see a few famous faces she's painted to prove how well she can capture likeness from a photograph, as well as reference photos and final products for recent commissions. She can also bring your favourite deployment photo (or any other scenery) to life as a landscape in oil. 

With Sincere Thanks & Appreciation

Kelly Ann Purdy, Halifax, NS


----------



## Stoker (23 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to ask...McDs I have noticed will not give it to you unless you ask for it, even if you are in uniform.




Best buy in Halifax will meet any discount at Future Shop.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Nov 2008)

Best Buy owns Future Shop, so that's hardly a surprise...


----------



## bwatch (24 Nov 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Best Buy owns Future Shop, so that's hardly a surprise...



I also think Best Buy may be in with Canadian Tire as some are in the same store together, like the one on Cambie in Vancouver.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (24 Nov 2008)

Mark's Work Wearhouse, multiple barber shops/hairstylists, Moores suit/tuxedo rental and sales, and Black's Photography provide Military/Government discounts when asked for.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Nov 2008)

bwatch said:
			
		

> I also think Best Buy may be in with Canadian Tire as some are in the same store together, like the one on Cambie in Vancouver.



Yes here in Winnipeg we have Canadian Tire, Best Buy and Future Shop all within spitting distance of each other.......hmmmmmm


----------



## medaid (27 Nov 2008)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Best Buy owns Future Shop, so that's hardly a surprise...



Are you sure? I always thought it was the other way around? Futureshop owning Best Buy?


----------



## MJP (27 Nov 2008)

Nope Best Buy bought out Future Shop circa 2001 or so rather than having to compete with them when they entered the Canadian market.  Now they wield a very strong market share with both stores together.


----------



## medaid (27 Nov 2008)

Cool! Thanks MJP.


----------



## newmet (27 Nov 2008)

Ok, here is the savings I have seen:
McDonald's`s 15% given while in uniform, I did not ask, just surprised when I received it.
KFC 15% discount, while in uniform
Holiday Inn hotels have a discount, sometimes better than the internet rate, sometimes not.
Via Rail is still offering military discounts
The Running Room 15% off, just show id
Hubby has mentioned Subway giving a discount as well when he was in uniform

In the States:  
Movie theatres will have the prices discounted for military, Cdn military id works, we lived in Colorado for 4 years and never had a problem with it.
Shades of Green (military only resort on Walt Disney World) you have to be actively working with the US military to qualify to stay here; however, there is a shop in the hotel where you can buy discounted park tickets with your Cdn military id.
We found while living in the States that most places will advertise a military discount and if they do not, just ask.

That is all so far, I think I need to call Future Shop about the laptop I bought there last weekend :S


----------



## bradlupa (14 Mar 2009)

Air Canada will give you a military discount or if the plane is not full a seat upgrade from economy to business and Car rental companies also offer discount not sure of the amounts but i know they do.


----------



## newmet (30 Mar 2009)

Oh, we are planning a trip to Florida this year and Sea World is giving free tickets to active military, even Canadian military, and up to 3 free tickets for family, military id must be presented to qualify.


----------



## VIChris (1 Apr 2009)

Seafair in Seattle offers free admission to service personnel from both sides of the border.


----------



## stealthylizard (1 Apr 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Air Canada will give you a military discount or if the plane is not full a seat upgrade from economy to business and Car rental companies also offer discount not sure of the amounts but i know they do.



Probably the standard 10%.  May as well buy a lifetime membership to a hostel for $50, you still get the 10%.  ???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2009)

Marine Atlantic to honour Canadian Forces
with discounted travel

April 21, 2009

St. John’s - Marine Atlantic will honour Canada’s Canadian Forces personnel, veterans and their families with a special appreciation fare from May 1 to October 31, 2009.

The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 will provide Canadian Forces members and veterans with a complimentary passenger fare on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry route.  Up to three companions travelling in the same vehicle and on the same reservation will also receive a complimentary passenger fare. 

“I am truly pleased that Marine Atlantic has chosen to honour Canadian Forces members and their families with these special fares,” said Rob Merrifield, Minister of State for Transport. “I hope they and their fellow Canadians will take advantage of all Marine Atlantic has to offer this summer.”

“Marine Atlantic is an important link to families and loved ones for Canada’s men and women in uniform from eastern Canada,” said Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence.

“The Canadian Forces’ history is steeped with stories of courage and bravery from Atlantic Canadians.  I am proud that Marine Atlantic and this government are recognizing and celebrating this historic past,” added Minister of Veterans Affairs Greg Thompson. 

“The members and families of our Canadian Forces, both past and present, represent an integral part of who we are as Canadians and therefore we would like to thank them for their service through this promotion,” said Wayne Follett, President and CEO of Marine Atlantic.  “We look forward to our Canadian Forces and our veterans taking advantage of this appreciation fare.”

Additionally, members of the Canadian Forces will receive a 50% discount on their passenger fare when travelling on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service.  Up to three companions travelling in the same vehicle and on the same reservation will also receive a 50% discount on their passenger fare when travelling on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service. Normal fares will apply to the vehicle itself.

For a return booking consisting of four adults in a passenger vehicle booked under the Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry route, this represents a savings of $230.00.  Likewise, for a similar booking on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry route; this represents a savings of $322.00.

This promotion will provide individuals with a wide range of opportunities to travel to and from the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador.  Some restrictions will apply to the Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009.  To reserve under this Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 beginning on Monday, April 27, please call 1-800-341-7981.  We apologize this fare is not available through online booking.  The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 is available on new and existing reservations.  Members of the military may avail of this opportunity anytime during the promotional period.  To avail of this fare, members and veterans must present required identification or documentation. 

 Media Contacts:
Tara Laing, Communications                          Christopher Hilton
Communications,                                              Office of the Honourable Rob Merrifield
Marine Atlantic                                                     Minister of State (Transport)
Tel: 709-772-8974                                              Tel:   613-949-8624
Email: tlaing@marine-atlantic.ca                    Cell: 613-697-7324


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2009)

Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009

April 21, 2009

Marine Atlantic provides an essential transportation service between Newfoundland and Labrador and the mainland portion of Canada.  The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 has been designed to say “thank you” to current and retired members of the Canadian Forces for their ongoing service both here in Canada and abroad.

The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 will available to qualified individuals from May 1 to October 31, 2009, although with limited crossings being available for this promotion during the busiest periods.  The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 is available on Marine Atlantic’s Port aux Basques/North Sydney and Argentia/North Sydney ferry services and will be applied to new reservations and existing reservations for individuals who qualify.  Members of the Canadian Forces may avail of this travel as often as they wish during the promotional period.

Eligibility
For the purpose of this promotion Canadian Forces personnel are defined as active or retired members of the army, navy, air force or reserves.

An eligible individual possess one of the following pieces of identification, which must be used at the time of booking a reservation and presented at the time of travel:

    * ID Cards for the Department of National Defense (Cards: NDI 20, NDI 30, NDI 50, DND 2262).
    * Record of Service Card (NDI 75) or certificate of discharge (together with photo identification) for retired military.
    * Any Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) Benefit Card for veterans.
    * To qualify, individuals are required to provide identification.

The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 is designed to thank our current and past members of our armed forces by providing them with a discount when travelling for personal reasons.  Therefore, to qualify individuals must be travelling either in a personal vehicle (PRV) or as a walk-on customer.  This discount is not provided in conjunction with other special fares such as group rates.

Travel period
The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009 will be in effect for travel that occurs from May 1 until October 31, 2009.  Some travel restrictions will apply.  Offer is subject to availability.

Details of the special fares
Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service
Members of the Canadian Forces plus up to three additional persons travelling in the same vehicle on the same reservation are entitled to complimentary passenger travel on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service.  Please note vehicle fares are not included in this promotion.

Members of the Canadian Forces travelling without a vehicle are entitled to complimentary travel on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service provided they book in advance.

Argentia/North Sydney ferry service
Members of the Canadian Armed Forces plus up to three additional persons travelling in the same vehicle on the same reservation are entitled to travel at a discount of 50% off passenger fare on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service.  Please note vehicle fares are not included in this promotion.

Members of the Canadian Armed Forces travelling without a vehicle entitled to travel at a discount of 50% off passenger fare on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service provided they book in advance.

Booking a reservation
Marine Atlantic requires a reservation to travel on all of its vessels.  To book this special promotion beginning on Monday, April 27, current or former members of the Canadian Forces should:

Telephone Marine Atlantic’s Reservations line at: 1-800-341-7981.  This special fare is not available through our online reservations system.

When booking, please request the Canadians Forces Appreciation Fare 2009.

The primary individual on the reservation must be a qualified member of the Canadian Forces (not necessarily the driver of the vehicle).  At the time of making the reservation, the Canadian Forces member must provide Identification number located on one of the accepted forms of identification.

Please note:  Customers reserving under this fare will be subject to all of Marine Atlantic’s travel and change policies.

At time of travel
As proof of entitlement, upon check-in the primary individual on the reservation will be required to present the same form of identification as utilized when reserving the ticket.

Please Note: If proper identification is not presented at check-in, then the reservation will be modified and customer(s) will be required to pay regular fare.

Media Contact:

Tara Laing
Communications
Marine Atlantic
Tel: 709-772-8974
Email: tlaing@marine-atlantic.ca


----------



## X-mo-1979 (24 Apr 2009)

Sweet! Only 399 dollars to get part way home to the Avalon! 400 in gas and I may actually get home and back to base in under 2000 dollars!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Apr 2009)

Really takes me about $300 (ferry/cabin+fuel through PB) to get me off the island


----------



## Daidalous (24 Apr 2009)

Civilization here I come!  I guess there is no excuse now, not to explore Halifax this summer.   It's almost the end of April and I still have snow in my back yard :crybaby:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (25 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Really takes me about $300 (ferry/cabin+fuel through PB) to get me off the island



Factor in gas from Ontario and back. 2 kids a wife and a cabin.....two little ones....cabin is a must.Otherwise it would be 11 hrs of chasing boys around/off a boat.Its more of a pen than a cabin.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Apr 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Factor in gas from Ontario and back. 2 kids a wife and a cabin.....two little ones....cabin is a must.Otherwise it would be 11 hrs of chasing boys around/off a boat.Its more of a pen than a cabin.  ;D



gotcha


----------



## BinRat55 (26 Apr 2009)

So, for those of you who got an "M" in the Planning and Organizational Skills, July / Marine Atlantic / VIA Rail could get you off da rock and over to "Couver for fairly cheap!!


----------



## hiddenflame (15 May 2009)

Some paintball grounds give 10 - 15 % off when your in the military, this also applies at some times to emergency services. There's one in the ottawa area that does this...


----------



## PMedMoe (15 May 2009)

Davis (HiddenFlame) said:
			
		

> Some paintball grounds give 10 - 15 % off when your in the military, this also applies at some times to emergency services.



Paint ball grounds have emergency services?  Or did you mean if you have to call an ambulance after getting hurt while paint balling......


----------



## danchapps (15 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Paint ball grounds have emergency services?  Or did you mean if you have to call an ambulance after getting hurt while paint balling......



I think what was meant was that you get a 10-15% discount on the emergency services as well as the paintball game. You know, for when your paintball section attack goes horribly wrong.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 May 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I think what was meant was that you get a 10-15% discount on the emergency services as well as the paintball game. You know, for when your paintball section attack goes horribly wrong.



 :rofl: 
SL: "MEDIC!" "IM HIT IM HIT" 
Medic : "Where?!"
SL: " I Dont know where!!"
Medic: "OH GOD THIS IS BAD!!" "looks like I will need 2 wet wipes for this"


----------



## Canadian Mind (18 May 2009)

NJ transit give's you 50% off if you show ID, doesn't matter what country your from. Chances are if your travelling down there you aren't going to care about the 50 cent to 5 dollar difference in fares, but remember that it IS American dollars and cents I'm talking about, not Canadian.


----------



## JAWS228 (18 May 2009)

Most sports stores (running room, sport chek etc.) will give military discounts, however I've noticed that there are more discounts floating around the closer you are to a base.

Like sayyy Eden's in Edmonton for example where the cover is free.


----------



## hiddenflame (21 May 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> SL: "MEDIC!" "IM HIT IM HIT"
> Medic : "Where?!"
> SL: " I Dont know where!!"
> Medic: "OH GOD THIS IS BAD!!" "looks like I will need 2 wet wipes for this"



i meant people from the army or from a police station get a discount, not that YOU get a discount if your shot or something lol.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 May 2009)

Hi fellow countrymen (Newfoundlanders) and potential tourist.

I just got off the phone with Marine Atlantic from booking my trip.

Couple things to note:

-Not all crossings have the military discount.I.E the 17 may has one but the 18th none(example).Only certain vessels during certain times carry the discount.

-The crossings which have the discount only has a certain amount of spots available.I.E: If the one crossing on the 18 that has the discount ten positions (which the booking agent said was the average per)

-July is pretty well booked solid for the Military discount.So If your waiting on your leave pass prior to booking,you may not get the discount as all the available military positions will be filled.She said most were at this time.

Basically there are only on average 10 spots on a ship with the discount.Not all of the crossings have the discount.So come leave time it would mean you paying the normal rate to get across.

Overall after spending 207 dollars for a crossing one way,I saved (or sove) 84 dollars.

Something I was unaware of.Thought I would pass sit on.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Hi fellow countrymen (Newfoundlanders) and potential tourist.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Marine Atlantic from booking my trip.
> 
> ...



Thanks X-mo-1979 I was unaware of the limited places (since I left on the 1st of May I had no worries). Guess I should start to look at what is avail for September then.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 May 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Thanks X-mo-1979 I was unaware of the limited places (since I left on the 1st of May I had no worries). Guess I should start to look at what is avail for September then.



No problem bro
Honestly I don't think anyone was aware.Who I feel bad for is my guys who really can't book yet.Although we have a "summer leave block plan" it's hard to book when some taskings yet to come out will run into that timeframe.

As well something not directly related to the military apperication deal but relivant.
You now have to pay full and book a reservation.There is no more stand-by.And unlike in the past where you booked with a 25 dollar deposit,you now pay full.

Hope this helps a few people get the few spots Marine Atlantic are actually offering.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2009)

IMHO I think Marine Atlantic's "discount" is not really worth it. I saved $29 on a oneway ticket, basicaly the price for having my body on the boat.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 May 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> IMHO I think Marine Atlantic's "discount" is not really worth it. I saved $29 on a oneway ticket, basicaly the price for having my body on the boat.


I agree.
However here is my outlook on the whole discount.

There is no better business than word of mouth.This "deal" was sent out with no small print of availability,certain crossings with 10 per trip.What did marine Atlantic get by announcing free personal ticket port aux basque/half price Argentia?They had a whole pile of regular/reserve,and Vets booking.Problem being now anyone booking for July will most likely not get near the dates they want to cross,making them pay the normal fee's on one or both crossings. Seems like a free country wide advertisement/ boost in their business for: 10 positions every couple crossings.Not as they were advertising as military per did not pay for personal ticket just their vehicle. 

When I have two weeks off I want to spend time with my family period.And if the positions were filled on the day I needed to travel I would have ended up paying the full rate,as I only see my family 2 weeks a year.thus a boost in their overall business.Not to mention families making plans,not knowing of the stipulations.Making kayak trip bookings in Newfoundland who must meet their timings on the Newfoundland side.

There is no deal with Marine Atlantic really.It was a gimic IMHO.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 May 2009)

True but then again IT being an extension of the TCH I still fail to see why we have to pay for said service....... But that is for a different thread.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 May 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> True but then again IT being an extension of the TCH I still fail to see why we have to pay for said service....... But that is for a different thread.



Agreed ;D
We could discuss terms of union etc for quite a bit.However I just wanted to get the actual "DEAL" out to the rest of the CF.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 May 2009)

> . . . . This "deal" was sent out with no small print of availability,certain crossings with 10 per trip.
> .  . . .
> 
> There is no deal with Marine Atlantic really.It was a gimic IMHO.



Of course it's a gimmick.  Despite Marine Atlantic's corporate nature, it is still a business and will operate like most other businesses - keeping a eye on the bottom line.  While VIA Rail's original offer last year (and this year) may have seemed more generous, it was based on a very sound business idea with the intent to increase passenger load (and thus revenue) during a period when ridership traditionally decreases but operating costs (for a basic schedule) don't.  If these new passengers are converted into train users because of the experience there is an added benefit.  Marine Atlantic is probably in the opposite situation.  Their passenger load likely increases during the same time period (note the Argentia run) and they do not have any competition for surface travellers (especially with cars) who wish to go to/from the Rock.  Probably the sole reason that they are making the offer is for image - VIA Rail did it so they had to do it to avoid complaints.  Expressions of gratitude for military pers was simply a marketing ploy.

As for Marine Atlantic not stating that there are only a few openings available, they probably feel that it is covered by this language in their news release.



			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2009
> 
> April 21, 2009
> . . . .
> ...





> True but then again IT being an extension of the TCH I still fail to see why we have to pay for said service....... But that is for a different thread.



That discussion was played out last year in Ferry unfair: MP rails against feds over Forces exclusion in which I posted this.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Quote from: BinRat55 on April 21, 2008, 17:00:12
> 
> 
> > Did you know that the ferry service was at one time free? As it was built as an extension of the TCH, it was considered public roads across the Atlantic...
> ...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 May 2009)

Either way I know I never heard talk of 10 pers every couple trips across only, for the discounted travel.I hope by posting here I can save someone a few dollars or a argument with Marine Atlantic ticketing.

Either way my one way ticket across cost 207 dollars with the military discount.And that's the short ferry ride,I then have 10 hours of driving.

The joys of Island living I guess!

As my wife says....8 more trips!
Then my transcanada will consist of what exists on the Avalon. 

As for the terms of union,who cares.I'll save that for the political discussions in the twine loft.Where all worldly problems are solved.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2009)

Further to mo's last....

From Marine Atlantic's site:



> These crossings not available for booking are
> 
> North Sydney to Port aux Basques – Crossings with departures times between 2200 hours and 0600 hours from July 12 to August 2, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2009)

Now this is horse shit by Marine Atlantic (wrt the Canadian Forces fare)......

Byrne Slams Feds on Canadian Soldiers Policy for Marine Atlantic
June 21, 2009


A Newfoundland MP is slamming the federal government for it's Canadian Forces Appreciation Fee offered to travellers on Marine Atlantic. The program allows discounted travel for Canadian Forces personnel, veterans and their immediate travelling companions. Gerry Byrne says he had to fight to have Marine Atlantic to extend the same benefits to soldiers on Marine Atlantic that were already being offered on VIA Rail. Byrne says he's disappointed to learn of restrictions placed on those forces personnel. *Only a maximum of 8 soldiers or veterans are allowed on any one crossing.*


----------



## traviss-g (29 Jun 2009)

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> Most sports stores (running room...



Yea I know the Running room on bank street in the glebe in Ottawa gives a discount to military personnel.


----------



## bradlupa (29 Jun 2009)

Via Rail is giving:

If you have a valid DND photo identification card, Dependent ID Card, or Canex “Club XTra” card*, when you book at the adult regular fare, you will always: 
Save 10% in Economy class 
Save 5% in Business class 
Save 5% in sleeper class


----------



## lucasbutts (30 Jun 2009)

Deos the military id card have your photo? And do you get it right away?


----------



## danchapps (30 Jun 2009)

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> Deos the military id card have your photo? And do you get it right away?



Yes, and no. Yes it has your picture, and no, you get it about week 9 or so on your basic. Depends on how fast ident section is, and what your course staff is like. No idea what ResF is like.


----------



## BinRat55 (15 Jul 2009)

I guess you can add my name to the "unappreciated" list. I attempted to book 3 seperate crossings at 3 seperate times (well in advance too) and I got "I'm sorry sir, the appreciation fare is not available on this crossing - we have filled our quota. But will you be wanting a cabin?"

Our quota. Special. I wrote a letter - like it would make a difference - but I felt a bit better. I wonder if they have a quota for complaints?  ???


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jul 2009)

Apparently Future Shop in Dartmouth no longer offers the discount. I walked in and was going to get around 200 bucks worth of stuff, was told they don't offer the discount anymore. I ended up leaving my stuff there and getting it at Best Buys. Screw them, they don't suport the CF, then they won't see my dollars. 

Yes I am aware that Best Buys and Future Shop are owned by the same company.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2009)

Barriefield Animal Hospital and Minaker's in Kingston both offer a 10% discount.


----------



## H (30 Aug 2009)

For those interested in a new car, I see that Wallis Nissan is offering a military discount of $500.  I know that GM also offers this and (I think) Chrysler.  I also understand that Wallis's are looking at flat-rate shipping to anywhere in Canada.  I recall that Petawawa dealers used to gouge the troops pretty good in the 90s.  Not sure if that is still the case.  Nice to see businesses starting to support our troops.  Not sure if they have a website but you can get to them through Nissan.ca or 519 336 4060.


----------



## kratz (30 Aug 2009)

There is a thread pinned in Radio Chatter mentioning all the Military Discounts  being offered.


----------



## Flasbang (21 Sep 2009)

The liquour store in Namao in Edmonton gives 5 or 10%.


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Nov 2009)

Fulton Market Burger Co. offers a 15% "uniform discount". The burgers are great.


----------



## ajp (19 Nov 2009)

Lasic MD took $200 off a $3000 total both eyes for me last month.  Not a lot, but all I did was mention I was in the CF as part of conversation...and they took off the money.  I was happy.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Feb 2010)

Warning: this topic has not been posted in for at least 200 days.
Unless you're sure you want to reply, please consider starting a new topic.

Marine Atlantic brings back its gimmick fare again for the CF but with a notable change as highlighted.....

Marine Atlantic to again honour Canadian Forces with discounted travel

February 20, 2010
Sydney, Nova Scotia - Wayne Follett, President and CEO of Marine Atlantic, with Canada’s Transport Minister, John Baird, today announced that Marine Atlantic will once again honour Canada’s Canadian Forces personnel, veterans and up to three companions with a special appreciation fare from May 1 to October 31, 2010. Marine Atlantic launched this initiative for the first time last year, which was a huge success.

“The Government of Canada is proud of the work of our Canadian Forces and the contributions made by our veterans,” said Baird. “We are pleased that Marine Atlantic Inc. is once again honouring members of the Canadian Forces and their families by providing discounted travel opportunities to and from Newfoundland and Labrador.”

“This special fare between Nova Scotia and Newfoundland is a great way to say “thank you” to current and retired members of the Canadian Forces,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence.
"Marine Atlantic’s offer is one more way we can repay the great debt that all Canadians owe to the brave men and women who have always been willing to defend our nation," said the Honourable Jean-Pierre Blackburn, Minister of Veterans Affairs.

The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 will provide Canadian Forces members and veterans with free passenger fare on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry route. Additionally, members will receive a 50% discount on their passenger fare when travelling on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service. Up to three companions travelling in the same vehicle and on the same reservation will also receive the discount.

“We received a very positive response from our Canadian Forces and veterans who benefitted from the appreciation fare last year. By announcing the fare much earlier this year we hope to provide those interested with additional time to make their travel plans,” said Mr. Follett. “The 2010 appreciation fare provides for availability on every crossing during the six month travel period which is an improvement over last year’s promotion where some crossings were not available for any bookings under the appreciation fare. However, it is still important that individuals book early to get the discount on their preferred crossing.”

This promotion will provide individuals with a wide range of opportunities to travel to and from the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador. Due to space limitations on the vessels, especially during July and August, there are restrictions on the number of spaces available for the Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010. To reserve under this Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 beginning on Monday, March 1, 2010, please call 1-800-341-7981. The fare is not available through online booking. The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 is available on new and existing reservations. Members of the military and veterans may book anytime during the promotional period, by presenting required identification. Normal fares will apply to the vehicle itself for Argentia/North Sydney as well as Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry services.

Media Contact:
Tara Laing
Communications
Telephone: 709.772.8974
Email: tlaing@marine-atlantic.ca 


Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010

Marine Atlantic provides an essential transportation service between Newfoundland and Labrador and the mainland portion of Canada.

The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 will be available to qualified individuals from May 1 to October 31, 2010. It is available on both of Marine Atlantic’s Port aux Basques/North Sydney and Argentia/North Sydney ferry services and will be applied to new reservations and existing reservations for individuals who qualify. Members of the Canadian Forces may book this travel as often as they wish during the promotional period. As there is limited space available under this program, people are encouraged to book early.

Eligibility
For the purpose of this promotion Canadian Forces personnel are defined as active or retired members of the army, navy, air force or reserves.

An eligible individual must possess one of the following pieces of identification, at the time of booking a reservation and must also present it at the time of travel:

◦ID Cards for the Department of National Defence (Cards: NDI 20, NDI 30, NDI 50, DND 2262);
◦Record of Service Card (NDI 75 or CF-75) or certificate of discharge (together with photo identification) for retired military; or
◦Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) Benefit Card for veterans.


The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 is designed to thank current and past members of our armed forces by providing them with a discount when travelling for personal reasons. Therefore, to qualify individuals must be travelling either in a personal vehicle (PRV) or as a walk-on customer. This discount is not provided in conjunction with other special fares such as group rates.

*Travel period and space limitation
The Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 will be in effect for travel that occurs from May 1 until October 31, 2010. Blackout crossings have been removed this year and every crossing during this period provides space for the Military Appreciation Fare 2010. However, due to limited space on vessels, especially during the peak summer season, there is a maximum number of vehicle spaces allocated for each crossing. Therefore it is important that individuals book early to get the discount on their preferred crossing.*

Details of the special fares
Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service
Members of the Canadian Forces, plus up to three additional persons travelling in the same vehicle on the same reservation are entitled to complimentary passenger travel on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service. Please note vehicle fares are not included in this promotion.

Members of the Canadian Forces travelling without a vehicle are entitled to complimentary travel on the Port aux Basques/North Sydney ferry service provided they book in advance.

Argentia/North Sydney ferry service
Members of the Canadian Forces, plus up to three additional persons travelling in the same vehicle on the same reservation are entitled to travel at a discount of 50% off passenger fare on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service. Please note vehicle fares are not included in this promotion.

Members of the Canadian Forces travelling without a vehicle entitled to travel at a discount of 50% off passenger fare on the Argentia/North Sydney ferry service provided they book in advance.

Booking a reservation
Marine Atlantic requires a reservation to travel on all of its vessels. To book this special promotion beginning on Monday, March 1, 2010, current or former members of the Canadian Forces should:


◦Telephone Marine Atlantic’s reservations line at: 1-800-341-7981. (This special fare is not available through our online reservations system.); and
◦Request the Canadians Forces Appreciation Fare 2010 at the time of booking.
The primary individual on the reservation must be a qualified member of the Canadian Forces (not necessarily the driver of the vehicle). At the time of making the reservation, the Canadian Forces member must provide the identification number located on one of the accepted forms of identification.

Please note: Customers reserving under this fare will be subject to all of Marine Atlantic’s travel and change policies.

At time of travel
As proof of entitlement, upon check-in, the primary individual on the reservation will be required to present the same form of identification as utilized when reserving the ticket.

Please Note: If proper identification is not presented at check-in, then the reservation will be modified and customer(s) will be required to pay regular fare.


----------



## newmet (16 Apr 2010)

Hubby is going for laser eye surgery next month and got 10% taken off for being military at TLC Vision Center in Moncton.


----------



## Occam (16 Apr 2010)

If you're looking for appliance parts, BBQ parts, and other goodies, Reliable Parts gives a 15% discount to CF members if you ask for it.  They have stores across Canada.  

I love shopping in that place as much as I enjoy strolling through Lowe's Home Improvement.


----------



## BernDawg (16 Apr 2010)

Just found out the Mc Dicks at Anderton and Guthrie in Comox gives 25% off with ID.  I was so stunned I forgot to ask if it was nation-wide or store specific.


----------



## newmet (16 Apr 2010)

Boston Pizza just gave us a 10% discount


----------



## gaspasser (16 Apr 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this one.
I would like to thank the local Royal Canadian Legion for giving most pers on the Wing a $10.00 Tim's Card.
It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to know that we are quietly appreciated.
Thanks Legionaires.


----------



## VIChris (22 Apr 2010)

Lordco Auto Parts (at least around Victoria, BC) offers 30% off for DND employees with ID.

ABC Country Restaurants in the same area offers 25% off for the same.


----------



## macknightcr (7 May 2010)

Royal Caribbean cruises offers a discount to CF members.


----------



## Niteshade (7 May 2010)

Napa Auto Parts Kingston gave me a Military discount upon request.

- Nites


----------



## stealthylizard (4 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure if Sleep Country has been mentioned yet, but in Edmonton at Namao Centre, they gave me a 10% discount, and threw in the floor frame for free.


----------



## stealthylizard (4 Jun 2010)

We were also told on tour, that, BMW gives a discount 10-15%.  Harley-Davidson unfortunately doesn't, but there is one in Winnipeg that will, but you have to travel there to pick up the bike.


----------



## bekkamgov (21 Jun 2010)

does anyone know if any car rental places give discounts.


----------



## Scott (21 Jun 2010)

Did you even attempt a search or a read of this thread before posting?

I typed "car rental discounts" into the search engine and got results. Did you?


----------



## Occam (22 Jun 2010)

bekkamgov said:
			
		

> does anyone know if any car rental places give discounts.



If you check the 2010 Accommodation and Car Rental Directory on the PWGSC website, you will find the rates charged by rental companies for car rental for "Official Government Business Travel".

You will find that most times, most rental places will honour those rates for non-official travel.  Most will not ask for a leave pass - it is best to ask if they will require any documentation prior to booking the vehicle.  I rented a subcompact Nissan Versa for three days for under $110 over the May 24 weekend, as the wife took our car to the US to visit family.  (That's with a waiver on collision damage coverage, as we have a rider on our vehicle policy which covers rental vehicles up to 5000 lbs.  A wise investment if you rent vehicles more than once per year, generally)


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2010)

Try this link for military discounts: https://www3.cfpsa.com/canexdiscounts/content.aspx?Targ=NATIONAL


----------



## bekkamgov (23 Jun 2010)

thanxs guys.


----------



## stealthylizard (24 Jun 2010)

Canadian Tire in Edmonton on 97th by Namao Centre has a soldier appreciation night I believe on the 29th from 6pm-10pm.  Everything discounted except for labour.  I will double check tomorrow to confirm the actual date, and percentage discount.  All you have to do is provide valid military ID.


----------



## Rheostatic (26 Jul 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> If you check the You will find that most times, most rental places will honour those rates for non-official travel.


This has been true in my experience, except when renting from an airport location (I suspect this is because airport locations have such a high mark-up). Thanks for the link.

Keep in mind that the "government rate" is not always the lowest rate, especially on the weekend.


----------



## mike63 (29 Jul 2010)

Here is the link to the KMFRC site the lists all the local stores and business that give the discount.

http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/Kingston/EN/mdp/Documents/MDP.pdf


----------



## 2010newbie (11 Aug 2010)

Go Transit is offering free travel to the CNE along with a companion for veterans on Warriors Day.

http://www.gotransit.com/public/en/news/cne.aspx

All promotional material indicates it is for Veterans only, but I called and spoke with "Owen" from Go Transit and he verified that it is all currently serving military as well. For verification, the traveller must be in uniform or have military ID.


----------



## Rheostatic (30 Aug 2010)

The Alexander Keith's brewery tour has a discounted admission for military members (equal to the student rate). Also, they offer 25% off merchandise.  I was surprised to find that I was able to use a 15% off coupon from one of those tourist maps on top of the admission discount.

The gift shop still has some Naval Centennial stuff available.


----------



## AndyRad (3 Sep 2010)

storesmart in Red Deer offers a 10% discount on all storage rates


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Sep 2010)

Rona DOES NOT offer a military discount.


----------



## 2010newbie (26 Sep 2010)

Extreme Pita at Brock Street and the 401 has a "911" discount of 15% for emergency services and military when in uniform.


----------



## talonspiritcat (30 Sep 2010)

Off Your Rocker in Belleville sells tax free to all personnel on their rocking chairs and other items.  They have a store downtown and offer everything on their www.offyourrocker.ca.  They ship all over North America.  I know a woman in Sicily who bought and had her chair shipped to her via CF mail system.


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

newmet said:
			
		

> Hubby is going for laser eye surgery next month and got 10% taken off for being military at TLC Vision Center in Moncton.



Sweet! I need to get my eyes done... need to lose the V4 cat


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jan 2011)

Eddie Bauer, MicMac Mall in NS offers a discount. Just present your ID. I don't remember the %, nor do I know if it's Canada-wide.

But they did tell me to spread the word.


----------



## ajp (28 Jan 2011)

LasiK in Moncton also offers a discount to Military pers.


----------



## MikeL (28 Jan 2011)

R Nicholls 

Ordered a Camelbak pack from them and got a great discount and really good customer service.

Just have to go through their Mil sales email militarysales@rnicholls.com


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2011)

LOWES gives a 10% Military Discount.  .............     Home Depot does not.


----------



## Occam (31 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> LOWES gives a 10% Military Discount.  .............     Home Depot does not.



WTF??  I couldn't believe my eyes when I read that, since I'm probably one of the Orleans Lowes top customers.  Not once has anyone ever mentioned a discount, and that includes having gone into the store in uniform numerous times and buying things like custom bathroom cabinets, tile, plumbing and electrical crap, and the like.  

I just phoned them, and sure enough, the manager tells me yes, they have a 10% discount.  When I told him nobody ever mentioned it to me in the dozens (if not hundreds) of times I was in the store in uniform, he said "Well, you have to ask for it".  Well DUH!  How do you know to ask for it if they don't advertise it??

Jeeeesus I'm pissed.  I've probably spent a good $10,000 in there in the last year doing renovations on a kitchen, bathroom and basement.    :rage:


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> WTF??  I couldn't believe my eyes when I read that, since I'm probably one of the Orleans Lowes top customers.  Not once has anyone ever mentioned a discount, and that includes having gone into the store in uniform numerous times and buying things like custom bathroom cabinets, tile, plumbing and electrical crap, and the like.
> 
> I just phoned them, and sure enough, the manager tells me yes, they have a 10% discount.  When I told him nobody ever mentioned it to me in the dozens (if not hundreds) of times I was in the store in uniform, he said "Well, you have to ask for it".  Well DUH!  How do you know to ask for it if they don't advertise it??
> 
> Jeeeesus I'm pissed.  I've probably spent a good $10,000 in there in the last year doing renovations on a kitchen, bathroom and basement.    :rage:



I'm in the same boat.  Made a couple of large purchases, and one day when I was going through the "Scan it yourself" lane while in uniform a lady customer approached me as I was swiping my card and informed me of it.  I was only getting about twenty bucks worth of items at the time.  I would have liked to have known that when I bought the six pack of Dewalt 18 Volt cordless tools or even earlier when I did the Fridge, Stove and Dishwasher purchase.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2011)

That LOWES has to do something about their restocking problem.  It takes them forever to restock items.  There was a nice 6 piece drill set (wood augers) that were in the flyer for $19, regular $49, and they only had four in stock for the sale.  That is piss poor planning and sales.  Been stopping in everyday on the way home from work looking for some low voltage audio visual boxes, and they haven't been restocked in a month or so.  Their American masters are not to speedy in sending up the stock.


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Feb 2011)

I used to work at Home Depot, and they had the same issues. You would get some giant promotion and only a small amount of product would arrive in time for the event. They would sell out instantly, and customers would be pissed right off. Then naturally, a few weeks later the product in question would flow into the store after someone had discovered that it had been static at a local distribution centre.

On a different note, does anyone know for a fact if BMW offers a mil discount here in Canada? I am in the process of purchasing a car from them but want to know if there is a discount before I bring it up. I feel kind of awkward asking for discounts since we make good money, but if there is one available I would never turn it down. When I was looking at Hondas before, I know the salesman pegged me as military and brought it up right away.


----------



## mover1 (6 Feb 2011)

Here is one for ya. 

I wrote Aeropostale to see if they had a military discount for serving members here in Canada such as they do in the states. 

The reply i got was that although they do not have a discount for the Canadian Military in Canada I could go to any Aeropostale store in Canada and the US and present my AMERICAN MILITARY ID then I would be entitled to 15 percent off. This is the response I have gotten from most big box stores. including Old Navy and American Eagle. 
15 percent off merchandise in Canada for US Military ID card holders.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Feb 2011)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Here is one for ya.
> 
> I wrote Aeropostale to see if they had a military discount for serving members here in Canada such as they do in the states.
> 
> ...



Because Americans are the only ones that have an army, if you beleive some Canadians.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> mover1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try showing your Military ID card?  Taking the above statements into account, the cashier probably is incapable of differentiating between a Canadian and an American Military ID.
>


----------



## mover1 (7 Feb 2011)

Yeah  did show it thats why I wrote the e-mail in the first place.


----------



## Occam (9 Mar 2011)

Got this at work today:


HYLANDS GOLF CLUB'S "HONOUR THE HEROES" DAY - SUNDAY 13
MARCH AT THE 2011 OTTAWA-GATINEAU GOLFEXPO
2011 Ottawa-Gatineau GOLFEXPO, the largest golf show in Eastern Canada
and Hylands Golf Club, invite all active and retired military members with valid
ID to a free admission as part of a day to "Honour the Heroes" on Sunday, 13
March at the *Ottawa Athletic Club, 2525 Lancaster Road.*
The 2011 Ottawa-Gatineau GOLFEXPO runs March 12 & 13. Show hours are
Saturday 9:00 am – 6:00 pm and Sunday 9:00 am – 5:00 pm.
Visit http://www.ottawagatineaugolfexpo.ca/ for more information.
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT :
Cody Barbeau
General Manager
Hylands Golf Club
(613) 521-1842 Ext 103
Genmanager@hylandsgc.com
Hylands Golf course: http://www.hylandsgc.com/Home/home.php


----------



## RememberanceDay (19 Mar 2011)

Quick question... It'll sound stupid but...

How do you show a 'Cadet ID' when there's no such thing... Not to many people, unless I'm in uniform, are apt to believe me.


So, basicaly, what's the Cadet ID?


----------



## Occam (19 Mar 2011)

RemembranceDay said:
			
		

> Quick question... It'll sound stupid but...
> 
> How do you show a 'Cadet ID' when there's no such thing... Not to many people, unless I'm in uniform, are apt to believe me.
> 
> ...



Most businesses offer the discounts to CF members or veterans...not to Cadets.  What discount are you after?


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 Mar 2011)

Nothing in general, I was just glancing at this thread, and saw some people chatting about cadet discounts...   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Nemo888 (20 Mar 2011)

I want to take the family to NYC.  What are the best places to stay? Best attractions? (For a 5 year old, a 19 year old, and two adults)

Where to stay is the big question. The Soldiers', Sailors', Marines' & Airmen's Club or that base just over the bridge. I forget what it's called. Navy Lodge or something? Would they have more fun if I just paid the extra and went to the Hilton Manhattan East or Wyndham Garden Hotel in Times Square? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stoker (20 Mar 2011)

The Navy lodge on Staten Island is a decent place, about a 5 min cab ride to the ferry that takes you directly to Battery Park in Manhatten.  From there you can take the subway to just about anywhere. Try this link lots of good info there. The USO in the port authority bus station are pretty good, lots of good info there, they the best ones to talk to about free tickets for the shows, letterman etc.
http://www.usonyc.org/ServiceMembers/VisitingNewYork/tabid/60/Default.aspx


----------



## kuchunwah (30 Mar 2011)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> Air Canada will give you a military discount or if the plane is not full a seat upgrade from economy to business and Car rental companies also offer discount not sure of the amounts but i know they do.



how do you get the air canada discount or upgrade?  book the tix on phone or internet?  and for the upgrade?  show the card during check in?


----------



## bwatch (21 Apr 2011)

When I visited New York City 2 years ago. I visited the Empire State Building and other places as well as other places and when I saw on their price list a Military Discount or Retired, I asked if the same discount be given to Canadian Forces and Canadian Vets and was told in every case, yes. If your in Uniform, most places are free. Ones I went to had a 20% discount. This year I went to Las Vegas and San Diego, in San Diego, I went to see the USS Midway. Regular price was $18.00 and I got it for $10.00 buy showing my DVA Card and Photo ID. So yes, if a Military Rate is posted, we would get it too.  Also when you travel to places like like London England, they have Military Service Clubs where you can stay and in London, there are many, like the Victory Services Club. All you do is pay a small membership and you can stay it the club for much less then a Hotel and the service you get from the staff is top notch.  If you like more info, get hold of me.


----------



## ajp (29 Apr 2011)

The Union Jack Club in London is such a place.  They have a variety of options for rooms and the price is VERY good compared to hotels.  I was travelling solo so it was VRY convenient or me.


----------



## bwatch (29 Apr 2011)

ajp said:
			
		

> The Union Jack Club in London is such a place.  They have a variety of options for rooms and the price is VERY good compared to hotels.  I was travelling solo so it was VRY convenient or me.



Some of them cater more towards Officers. So a person who has anything less then that, might feel out of place. The Victory Services Club is an all ranks club. So anyone would feel it home. The nice thing is that the membership fee is lower and you still can use it at other clubs, if you get a letter of introduction and with the reciprocal arrangements with other Service Clubs, it can also save you money. Like New York City has one on Lexington Ave. This is right in the center of Manhattan  Here in Canada, we don't have as many and most don't even offer accommodations


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Apr 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> The CFB Kingston MFRC has, as of right now, 287 businesses in Kingston with a Military Discount Plan.
> 
> Here is the link to the list.



Just updating the link for the KMFRC list

http://www.familyforce.ca/sites/Kingston/EN/mdp/Pages/default.aspx

They will also have this sticker on thier doors


----------



## Privateer (29 Apr 2011)

I have found that, with respect to service providers such as hotels (in Canada), it often works better to ask if they have a "Government of Canada rate".  I then showed my military ID when I arrived to confirm the rate, and never had a problem.  The Government of Canada rate is like a corporate rate for a preferred corporate customer.


----------



## bwatch (29 Apr 2011)

Privateer said:
			
		

> I have found that, with respect to service providers such as hotels (in Canada), it often works better to ask if they have a "Government of Canada rate".  I then showed my military ID when I arrived to confirm the rate, and never had a problem.  The Government of Canada rate is like a corporate rate for a preferred corporate customer.



And I have found that sometimes, this rate can be higher then the Corporate Rate. It depends on where you go, some Hotels give leeway to Desk Clerks to give a lower rate, might even give the same rate they do to people who work in the Hospitality field, sometimes a 30 to 50% discount.


----------



## bwatch (29 Apr 2011)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Nearly every year I go South with the Unit for two weeks and nearly always get a discount even with Canadian Military I.D.
> 
> A little kicker for you.
> 
> ...



There is a USO in New York City at the Port Authority Bus Terminal and it's much the same as Seatac. They will also take you in if you have a DVA Card with Photo ID. They still consider you part of the Family, even as a Vet.  The only place the DVA Card won't get you into is on Base. So, if you have less then 10 years in and you don't have a disability, your up the creek


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Apr 2011)

There is a USO at DFW, but I don't know if it has all the amenities you listed.


----------



## bwatch (30 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> There is a USO at DFW, but I don't know if it has all the amenities you listed.



I had a look at the USO's web site and they list every USO on it and it's amenities. I also double checked with them to see if the information on Veterans/Retired Military I had was up to date. You can use it's facilities depending how busy they are as they give priority to On Duty Personnel


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2011)

> New to H&R Block Canada in 2011: Active Canadian military personnel and their spouses can now download H&R Block at Home™ tax software for free or receive a 10% discount on their tax preparation fee at participating H&R Block retail locations*.


http://www.hrblock.ca/military/index.asp


----------



## Occam (1 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Is anybody able to fill me in on the Bank of Montreal accounts for Military members? I've spent half an hour on google trying to find some details about it...
> 
> And what is required to open one of these? I would like to before I get to St-Jean. I do have my acceptance letter, hopefully that is sufficient.



http://www.sbcdc.ca/


----------



## bwatch (1 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Is anybody able to fill me in on the Bank of Montreal accounts for Military members? I've spent half an hour on google trying to find some details about it...
> 
> And what is required to open one of these? I would like to before I get to St-Jean. I do have my acceptance letter, hopefully that is sufficient.



http://www.cdcb.ca/en/overview_e.asp
I searched out  BMO MILITARY BANKING


----------



## Occam (1 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I used "BMO Military Bank Account" http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&biw=1728&bih=775&q=BMO+Military+Bank+Account&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=fdb944ca10506d3f   with no luck.
> 
> I guess I am just bad at googling!  :-X



Nope, just reading - Canadian Defence Community Banking is the first hit on your search.   ;D


----------



## bwatch (1 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  I used "BMO Military Bank Account" http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&biw=1728&bih=775&q=BMO+Military+Bank+Account&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=fdb944ca10506d3f   with no luck.
> 
> I guess I am just bad at googling!  :-X



What cought my eye was BMO and Military. It looked like a good hit


----------



## bwatch (1 May 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> http://www.hrblock.ca/military/index.asp



I wonder if it download if I used my DVA Health Card Number


----------



## bwatch (1 May 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> LOL. Oh my god, *sticks foot in mouth* I don't know how I missed that.... I must have clicked on it too and been like "pft what is this, this isn't BMO!" Ahhh well. Thanks guys



I hope your foot was clean


----------



## Rheostatic (7 May 2011)

This may be useful for those traveling or working in the US: http://themilitarywallet.com/military-discounts/


----------



## HavokFour (10 May 2011)

If anyone is looking for a getaway with a special someone, The Village Inn in Lakefield, Ontario offers a 40% discount ($79.00/night, after discount) to troops midweek.

If you're interested give Joseph a call or email: joseph@villageinn.ca (1-800-827-5678)

http://www.villageinn.ca


----------



## murrdawg (18 May 2011)

There are many car places in Kingston including Canadian Tire that will offer at least a 10% discount for labor costs on vehicle repairs.


----------



## bwatch (19 May 2011)

I don't trust Crappy Tire


----------



## Teeps74 (19 May 2011)

I would never take my car into Canadian Tire in Kingston (any of them) for any reason. My car could be on fire, and the only ones with an extinguisher would be Canadian Tire, and I will still not go there.  I have been hosed by them twice personally (I know, once should have been enough).


----------



## krustyrl (19 May 2011)

I, on the other hand have really never had any major issues with Can Tire in any locations whther it be Kingston, Trenton, Victoria, Comox,Gatineau, Moose Jaw.... A few minor ones and they were looked after quickly or within a reasonable time frame. 

Just sayin'.............

Knocking on wood now.!!


----------



## bwatch (19 May 2011)

I once had a Buick Celebrity and had a bulging tire. So I took it to a Canadian Tire and left it with them, went for a coffee and came back and I could not believe my own eyes, the guy working on it was banging on a screw driver with a hammer trying to remove the locking wheel lug. I said hold on, do you know how to remove the hub cap lock nut. He said no. Before he was able to do more damage, I took my car and went to Firestone and they did it the right way.  Firestone didn't have a key but they know enough to ask if I had mine and I did with the spare tire.  Now I have a brand new car and I take it to the Dealership, might cost me more but at least they know what to do. Mind you, I did give the key to the guy at Crappy Tire but he had no idea how it worked.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Jun 2011)

Another list, it's from the U.S. but a lot of those chains operate in Canada as well:

133 Military Discounts
http://www.giftcardgranny.com/blog/military-discounts/


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (10 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> LOL. Oh my god, *sticks foot in mouth* I don't know how I missed that.... I must have clicked on it too and been like "pft what is this, this isn't BMO!" Ahhh well. Thanks guys



It is a great deal. I was already banking with BMO when I joined. Now I pay only 5.45 a month for UNLIMITED banking!!!


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (10 Jun 2011)

A great deal here in Vancouver is the Vancouver Zoo in Aldergrove. Normally it is 20 dollars, but if you are military, it is only 8 dollars!


----------



## bwatch (10 Jun 2011)

I might just visit the Zoo on my way back from the CAV Ride


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Jul 2011)

bwatch said:
			
		

> And I have found that sometimes, this rate can be higher then the Corporate Rate. It depends on where you go, some Hotels give leeway to Desk Clerks to give a lower rate, might even give the same rate they do to people who work in the Hospitality field, sometimes a 30 to 50% discount.



Very true. I also work for the GoC civvy side (the Gov owns waayyy too much of my a$$), and too often, the Gov rate is at lest $5 higher than the Corporate rate. IMO, they should have a separate rate. One for Mil pers, one for the rest of the GoC.

Also, I was at a CFLC award presentation recently, and one of the guys presenting an award to his employer.. was doing so to his boss at Home Depot. He and I spoke afterwards, and he's been working for moons - from the inside, no less - trying to get HDC to offer the same discount as their US branch.


----------



## Occam (12 Jul 2011)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Also, I was at a CFLC award presentation recently, and one of the guys presenting an award to his employer.. was doing so to his boss at Home Depot. He and I spoke afterwards, and he's been working for moons - from the inside, no less - trying to get HDC to offer the same discount as their US branch.



You may have seen me comment earlier in the thread that I'd been shopping at Lowes for some time before finding out that they offer a 10% discount to CF personnel and veterans.  They still don't actively advertise it, but at least now if I pass my ID card to them, the cashiers no longer look at me funny and know right away to apply the 10% discount.  They must've included the discount into the cashier training program.  As a result, Lowes has almost all of my business, with the exception of tool rental - which Lowes doesn't offer.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jul 2011)

DUCH said:
			
		

> Here is info on the military discount program.
> 
> CANFORGEN 111/11 CMP 054/11 231509Z JUN 11
> LAUNCH OF THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM



CANFORGEN 111/11 CMP 054/11 231509Z JUN 11
LAUNCH OF THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM
UNCLASSIFIED



ON BEHALF OF THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE, THE HONOURABLE PETER MACKAY, AND THE CHIEF OF THE DEFENCE STAFF, GEN NATYNCZYK, I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE LAUNCH OF THE CANADIAN FORCES (CF) APPRECIATION PROGRAM, EFFECTIVE 23 JUNE 2011. THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM WILL PROVIDE THE CF COMMUNITY WITH ACCESS TO A WIDE ARRAY OF INTERNATIONAL, NATIONAL AND LOCAL DISCOUNTS FOR GOODS AND SERVICES, WITH EMPHASIS ON LEISURE TRAVEL, INCLUDING INDIVIDUAL AS WELL AS FAMILY HOLIDAY PACKAGES, AND MANY OTHER GOODS AND SERVICES OF INTEREST 


CF COMMUNITY MEMBERS WITH ACCESS TO THE PROGRAM INCLUDE: CURRENTLY SERVING REGULAR FORCE AND RESERVE FORCE MEMBERS AND THEIR FAMILIES, FORMER CF MEMBERS AND THEIR FAMILIES, CIVILIAN EMPLOYEES OF DND, OF THE NON-PUBLIC FUNDS, AND OF THE CF, AND FOREIGN MILITARY PERSONNEL SERVING WITH THE CF 


THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM CAN BE ACCESSED PRIMARILY ONLINE AT WWW.CFAPPRECIATION.CA. INITIALLY, THIS WEBSITE WILL FOCUS ON THE FOLLOWING PROGRAM COMPONENTS: 


THE CF R AND R CLUB PROVIDES ACCESS TO TIMESHARE VACATION RENTALS AT HIGHLY DISCOUNTED PRICES. THROUGH A PARTNERSHIP WITH THE ARMED FORCES VACATION CLUB, A PRODUCT OF WYNDHAM WORLDWIDE, SPACIOUS ACCOMMODATIONS AT 3,500 RESORTS, APARTMENTS, CONDOMINIUMS AND HOMES IN MORE THAN 80 COUNTRIES WILL BE OFFERED TO THE CF COMMUNITY AT COMPETITIVE PRICES. FROM SANDY BEACHES TO SNOW-CAPPED MOUNTAINS, THE CF R AND R CLUB PROVIDES UNIQUE, WELL-DESERVED AND WELL-PRICED VACATION ACCOMODATIONS AND 


CF DISCOUNTS, WHICH ARE EXPLAINED BELOW 


THE DISCOUNTS MADE AVAILABLE TO CF COMMUNITY MEMBERS THROUGH THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM BUILD ON THE SUCCESSES OF THE CANEX DISCOUNT PROGRAM (CDP) AS WELL AS ON LOCAL DISCOUNT PROGRAMS OPERATED BY MILITARY FAMILY RESOURCE CENTRES AND LOCAL COMMUNITY RECREATION ASSOCIATIONS. ALL DISCOUNTS THAT WERE FORMERLY AVAILABLE THROUGH THE CDP HAVE BEEN INTEGRATED INTO THE BROADENED AND ENHANCED SELECTION OF DISCOUNTS OFFERED BY THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM 


DISCOUNTS ARE AVAILABLE IN THE FOLLOWING EIGHT CATEGORIES: 


ACCOMMODATIONS 


ATTRACTIONS 


ENTERTAINMENT 


DINING 


HOME LIFESTYLE 


SHOPS AND SERVICES 


TRANSPORTATION AND 


TRAVEL 


IN PREPARATION FOR THE LAUNCH, THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM HAS FOCUSED ON OFFERING DISCOUNTS FOR ATTRACTIONS ACROSS CANADA AND IN THE USA. IT IS RECOMMENDED THAT USERS CHECK THE SITE OFTEN, AS DISCOUNTS, CONTESTS AND SPECIAL OFFERS WILL BE ADDED FREQUENTLY. THE WEBSITE ALSO PROVIDES THE OPPORTUNITY TO GIVE FEEDBACK IN ORDER THAT THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM MAY EVOLVE TO MEET THE CHANGING NEEDS OF THE CF COMMUNITY 


ADMINISTERED BY THE DIRECTOR GENERAL PERSONNEL AND FAMILY SUPPORT SERVICES, MR. D.E. MARTIN, THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM AIMS TO ENHANCE THE MORALE AND WELFARE OF CF COMMUNITY MEMBERS BY PROVIDING UNIQUE OPPORTUNITIES FOR REST, RECREATION, AND STRENGTHENING OF FAMILY BONDS 


FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE CF APPRECIATION PROGRAM, PLEASE VISIT WWW.CFAPPRECIATION.CA OR CONTACT COLIN BAYNE AT BAYNE.COLIN (AND SIGN)CFPSA.COM 


SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP


----------



## Rheostatic (21 Jul 2011)

A real clunker of a website.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> A real clunker of a website.



Yes, it is.  Not user friendly at all.


----------



## Occam (22 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, it is.  Not user friendly at all.



That's what happens when CFPSA pays their IT staff including webmasters $14.00/hr.  

You get $14.00/hr quality.   ;D


----------



## shylagr (27 Jul 2011)

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/AboutUs/JTP/Pages/Join-the-CF-Appreciation-Program.aspx


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jul 2011)

> *Norwegian Cruise Lines has begun offering special rates to members of the U.S. and Canadian armed forces.*
> 
> Select Freestyle Cruising vacations, including seven-day cruises in the Western Mediterranean, Eastern Caribbean and Hawaii, as well as the Norwegian Epic’s 13-day transatlantic crossing from Barcelona to Miami on October 23.
> 
> ...


Source:  travelagentcentral.com, 26 Jul 11 - confirmed via e-mail from Norwegian Cruise Line:


> .... this discount does apply to Canadian military. They just need to
> show a military id ....


----------



## DannyBravo (10 Aug 2011)

I have Recently Visited the CN Tower with Familly and they offer a Military Discount on the Total Tower Packadge. It's normally a $37 per person admission fee and with the discount it came to $26 taxes included . note: They have a limit of 4 Tickets per purchase using discount.

The Package included the following themes

Look Out
Glass Floor
Motion Theatre Experience
Maple Leaf Cinema


----------



## kratz (15 Aug 2011)

If you live nearby or are visiting one of these locations, it's a free visit this weekend.

Source:



> As part of its centennial celebration, Parks Canada honours our serving Canadian Forces and veterans
> 
> Ottawa, Ontario, August 8, 2011 — Parks Canada is offering Canada’s military, veterans and their families, a special welcome and free admission to Canada’s national historic sites, national parks and national marine conservation areas during its centennial “Fab Forts Weekend”, August 19 – 21.
> 
> ...


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (5 Sep 2011)

I'm not sure if this one's been mentioned before, but Hero Army Surplus in Oshawa offers military discounts. They have some really neat stuff, especially their replica single-action revolvers and especially their ordinance collection. Thanks to my discount, I picked up some really nice assorted casings for my collection. Unfortunately, they didn't have any 73 mm 2A28 as used in the BMP-1 nor did they have any 120 mm, both of which I'm really looking for to add to my collection. However, they did have some real gems in their collection. I was one happy camper after going there, leaving with a beautiful replica Colt Peacemaker and a boatload of ordinance  ;D .


----------



## murrdawg (7 Sep 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a full PDF file out there for discounts that are available in Ottawa? I'm getting tired of finding next to nothing for in around Ottawa when Kingston has a full 27 page PDF file...


----------



## ballz (15 Sep 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> http://www.wheelsnext.com offers a $40 off all wheel & tire combos Armed Forces discount. They're an American company but they will give the discount to CF personnel as well.
> 
> It's not much percentage wise but hey it's $40 and it's the thought that counts.



On second thought, having received a set of wheels that don't fit my 2008 Subaru Impreza (the Subaru dealer says they don't, a local tire shop says they don't, and if you go to TireRack.com they won't sell the rims to 2008 Subaru Impreza owners even though they stock the same rim because they don't fit), and WheelsNext.com not honouring their "100% fitment guarantee" and instead they are basically flipping me the bird, I would recommend you stay away from them no matter how much of a discount they offer.

I sure got what I paid for, and a little more than I bargained for...


----------



## Jorkapp (20 Oct 2011)

From Canada Newswire:



> WestJet will waive all baggage fees for any military personnel, including those from other countries, upon presentation of military identification. This means that any military personnel may travel for business or pleasure, in uniform or civilian clothing, with a maximum of four checked bags at no additional charge. However, items that exceed maximum permitted size or weight will not be accepted as these items must still be shipped via cargo.



More on the Article


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Oct 2011)

I put that up this morning, but my post got accidentally split with the thread on Lowe's.   :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Nov 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Is anybody able to fill me in on the Bank of Montreal accounts for Military members? I've spent half an hour on google trying to find some details about it...
> 
> And what is required to open one of these? I would like to before I get to St-Jean. I do have my acceptance letter, hopefully that is sufficient.


On a bit of a whim, I sent an email to my friendly neighbourhood BMO rep back in Halifax asking about this discount. Lo and behold, not only did she drop my 13.95 a month to 5.45 but reimbursed me the difference for the last 18 months too - 153.00 - Woo Hoo! Party in Pat's pad this eve!


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Nov 2011)

Fans of Military Music, with a US flavor, free download:

http://www.amazon.com/Veterans-Day-Honor/dp/B002QC4EL6

The Bands and Ensembles of the US Armed Forces | Format: MP3 Download


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2011)

Good thought, but it's available to US customers only.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Nov 2011)

Sorry. My daughter is posted to the US, and sent me the link. I am also presently in the US.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (11 Nov 2011)

I had a pleasant surprise, if you need auto body work or a paint job in the Hamilton Area.
MAACO in Stoney Creek is a military family and they treat you right. Just ask for the boss, via Wes.
I was more comfortable here and they were near the bottom for quotes with a garantee.


----------



## Stoker (12 Nov 2011)

I went to RONA today in Halifax to buy some building supplies and what not because of a 15% sale they were having. When I went to pay, the clerk saw my military ID and asked if I was in the military and I told him I was. He said thank you for your service and I went on my way. Turns out he gave me the 15% discount and a further DND 8% discount on top of that. I knew they had a DND discount and never asked for it on top of a store promotion like that.
I have 2 Kents and a Home depot that are closer to me than the one RONA store we have in Halifax, i'll go out of my way now to shop there.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2011)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I have 2 Kents and a Home depot that are closer to me than the one RONA store we have in Halifax, i'll go out of my way now to shop there.



Rona bought out Piercey's recently.  I don't know if the stores have changed over as yet.


----------



## Stoker (12 Nov 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Rona bought out Piercey's recently.  I don't know if the stores have changed over as yet.



They did but they don't carry as much as the main store though.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Nov 2011)

Well they are smaller locations.


----------



## Stoker (12 Feb 2012)

I have to relay an experience I had a few weeks ago. I was in Phil for a layover for a few hours during some service travel and I wandered into a USO office they had there for US service members. Showed my ID was welcomed in, free wifi, coffee, pop, snacks, chili, you name it.
They even tried to give me phone cards and other freebee's to point where I was embarrassed.
Wherever I go, be it New York, Florida etc I make it a point and stop by the USO, what a bunch of nice people. 
Too bad we don't have something similar in some of the major airports in Canada.
Any similar experiences?


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Feb 2012)

Winnipeg did/has a military lounge as of four years ago . It was an initiative of Hol Col Gary Solar of the FGH. We started with a one year trial. Moved from Wpg, so don't know if it exists now.


----------



## MJP (12 Feb 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Winnipeg did/has a military lounge as of four years ago . It was an initiative of Hol Col Gary Solar of the FGH. We started with a one year trial. Moved from Wpg, so don't know if it exists now.



Not at the new terminal.  Was sad to see that perk go.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Feb 2012)

About a week ago I phone the Cirque du Soleil in Montreal to book some tickets.  My dates never worked out but the opereator informed me that they give military discounts to the Montreal show.

Not sure of how much the discount is or where it is in effect but it sounds good!!


----------



## Fortier (15 Feb 2012)

Hey, This site is great for military discounts all around Canada. Http://www.reconnaissancefc.ca/fr/pages/default.aspx ! Have a good one


----------



## Occam (15 Feb 2012)

Fortier said:
			
		

> Hey, This site is great for military discounts all around Canada. Http://www.reconnaissancefc.ca/fr/pages/default.aspx ! Have a good one



Now if only someone had posted that seven months ago, in this very thread...   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Now if only someone had posted that seven months ago, in this very thread...   ;D



And the link posted actually worked.


----------



## jeffb (15 Feb 2012)

Try this... http://www.reconnaissancefc.ca/en/pages/default.aspx? 

There was an extra Http in the last link.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Try this... http://www.reconnaissancefc.ca/en/pages/default.aspx?
> 
> There was an extra Http in the last link.



Yeah, I got that.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Feb 2012)

but it doubled his post count!!


----------



## armywife78 (21 Feb 2012)

For those in Quebec...(province) the first Wednesday of each month Rona offers 10% discount. Carnival cruiseline SOMETIMES has canadian military discount too.


----------



## chaplainLD (11 Mar 2012)

Parking at Pearson International Airport (long term and short term) is free. Show your mil id when leaving


----------



## krustyrl (11 Mar 2012)

This is good to know about Pearson. Any idea if it's the same with retired military with ID.?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2012)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> This is good to know about Pearson. Any idea if it's the same with retired military with ID.?



Contact Pearson Parking Authority at 416-776-5156.

I also got the info about the free parking.  Do not pay at the machines.  When you go through the cashier, tell them you're military and show your ID.  Apparently it's for any parking (Express, Daily, Value) for any purpose (TD or personal) and for any length of time.  At least, that's what I got in the email.

Wish I had known when we went to Cuba......   :-\


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Mar 2012)

Ottawa's and Halifax's Airports could take a page from that book. My wife picked me up in Halifax a couple Fridays ago and it was $9!...to make matters worse, the machine ate my $10 bill so we were stuck with parking security for 45 minutes before they would let us go...and I never did get my $1 change!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Mar 2012)

New update to this......

Discount now year round.....


----------



## kratz (2 Apr 2012)

We we into Michaels craft store in Bayer's Lake (Halifax) and they have an in-store advertised special. 

10% Wednesdays with military ID. This discount is allowed on top of any other discount/special they are offering.
There is no mention of how long this discount will be running (no expiry date)


----------



## Occam (2 Apr 2012)

Jade Mine in Victoria gave me a 25% discount last week after the manager chatted with me and found out I was retired military.


----------



## Mister Donut (3 Apr 2012)

For those in the lower mainland of BC

https://dstactical.com/index.php - 10% with ID

http://www.wanstallsonline.com/ - 5% with ID

http://www.leverarms.com/ - 10% with ID

http://www.vancouvergunrange.ca/ - 10% with ID

For cross-Canada:

http://www.policeordnance.com/ - huge discounts on Glocks

https://oakleyforces.ca/ - up to 30% off on some items



feel free to add to this list, or update the figures


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Apr 2012)

City Park Running on Portage Ave in Winnipeg gives 10% discounts to military.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2012)

> 3 Apr 12
> 
> Distr List
> 
> ...



I'm going to drive all the way there and use it, because the only other free thing in Cabbagetown is STDs ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Apr 2012)

I knew nothing in TO was free.



> 11 Apr 12
> 
> Distr List
> 
> ...


----------



## NSDreamer (12 Apr 2012)

Apparently all outlets of WokBox in Halifax Nova Scotia offer a 10/15% discount to DND.


----------



## LineJumper (14 Apr 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Apparently all outlets of WokBox in Halifax Nova Scotia offer a 10/15% discount to DND.



Sadly, us westerners pay full price on noodles.


----------



## NSDreamer (14 Apr 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Sadly, us westerners pay full price on noodles.



 That is sad  :'(


----------



## Sigs Pig (14 Apr 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I knew nothing in TO was free.



I knew that too!
In fact, almost anywhere I go, I can have all the nothing I want... and it's FREE!

ME


----------



## Stoker (26 Apr 2012)

Anyone know if Park and Fly Halifax offers a military discount?, thanks.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Apr 2012)

Old NAvy at the Rideau Centre in Ottawa was offering 10% for "Military Monday" earlier this week; no idea if it's weekly / monthly / one time though.


----------



## NSDreamer (28 Apr 2012)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Park and Fly Halifax offers a military discount?, thanks.



 Negative, but if you have CAA they give 20% off.


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (3 May 2012)

Shame some ultra left-wing nutbar got hold of my Temporary CF ID and proceeded to burn it along with my Conservative Party of Canada Membership Card :evil: because he thought that by golly since I had an ID card AND I was a Conservative, I was likely to pillage Afghan villages....despite the fact that I was never once on tour    . In typical leftist form, he did this while I wasn't even around to save himself a series of swift kicks to the rear. Had I been around, not only would I still have my card, but this leftist in question would have had a nice fat lip and some bruises to sport (I know this isn't exactly the best examples of integrity.....but who seriously destroys ID just because you don't agree with it?). Isn't destroying a DND ID card a Federal offense, or at very least an offense under the National Defense Act? By the same token, isn't destroying a Federal political party membership card also a Federal offense? 

When the card was still intact, I did manage to get some discounts at a whole bunch of places, from wobbly pops to packs of gum, the best of which was a discount that I got at a Stevie Wonder concert in the US since the clerk was nice enough to realize that Canada and the USA are allies  .


----------



## Stoker (6 May 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Negative, but if you have CAA they give 20% off.



I guess Park and Fly actually does give a 20% military discount , just show ID when paying. Figured I would save the crown a few bucks.


----------



## Sadukar09 (6 May 2012)

Searched, but found no reference to it, but R. Nicholls offer military discount.

http://www.rnicholls.com/en/locations.php#top


----------



## Dkeh (18 May 2012)

Park N fly DOES offer Military discounts. 

It was mentioned many pages ago, but Oakley offers a military discount.

PEOPLES jewelers offer a nice discount. 10% base discount, plus an additional discount is you have been on tour, plus an additional discount if you are in specific trades. 

Enjoy buying your engagements on the cheap


----------



## Scott (19 May 2012)

Actually, so far as YHZ is concerned, Park N Fly offers a discount to just about anyone that can find a way to be deserving of it. My wife and I got back from Cuba a couple of weeks back and rather than park where I normally do, down at the airport hotel, we decided to throw the car in at Park N Fly. On the way out we had a Comissionaire stop us and ask if any of us were military. Upon saying no he asked if any of us were government. No again and he asks who we work for then. Wife says SNC Lavalin and he says that we get a discount, do we have our card? No. Don't worry, he'll sort it out. 90 odd bucks knocked down to 68.

Nice fellas.


----------



## Mister Donut (4 Jul 2012)

DVC has a HUGE discount for memberships and day passes. I originally posted 10% discount but it's posted on their website:

MILITARY AND LAW ENFORCEMENT: $150 (Tax included)

This is a membership designated for all those who serve and protect this city, province and country. You must be an active member of a Military and/or Law Enforcement agency in order to qualify for this membership. This membership is valid at all times that the range is open and also allows access to our firearms with a PAL. Members using our firearms must use our ammunition. 

Compared to a full membership for $300, that's a 50% discount.

They've also got a day pass discount as well:

Daily admission for law enforcement and military $20.00 
(Must have badge, valid identification)

Compared to their regular price which is $30.

https://dstactical.com/index.php - 10%
http://www.wanstallsonline.com/ - 5% 
http://www.leverarms.com/ - 10%
http://www.vancouvergunrange.ca/ - Up to 50% off for annual membership
http://www.silvercore.ca/ - 10%
http://www.m14.ca/ - 30% off my M14/M1A CASM® scope mount!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.warriorsandwonders.com/ - 10% 
http://www.vancouvergunrange.ca/ - up to 50%

For cross-Canada:

http://www.policeordnance.com/ - huge discounts on Glocks
https://oakleyforces.ca/ - up to 30% off on some items - you must register first to see the discount prices
http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/ - 5% 
http://www.marstar.ca/index.shtm - 10%
http://www.jobrookfirearms.com/ - %?
http://www.tacord.com/ - %?
http://www.dropzonetactical.com/ - %?
http://www.warriorsandwonders.com/ - %?
http://www.srknives.com/ - %?
http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/home.shtml - no charge for extra bags
http://www.pizzahut.ca - Saskatoon - 20% off duty, 50% on duty 

Sport Chek gives a 15% discount to local police in their area. (In SparkyWonderDog's area at least)
Marks Works Wear House give a 10% discount to Police. (State what police association you belong to, you may have to set it up)
Family Fitness and Premier Fitness give a 911/Military discount on memberships.
Don't forget group and association rates at insurance companies, most companies have that.
Marine Land in Ontario has a special rate for local OPP and Niagara Regional Police, once a year(Go to Guest Services).
Canada's Wonder Land has a special Rate for police once a year(Go to Guest Services).
Great Wolf Lodge in Ontario has discounted rates for police association members, RCMP, military, and their families, but are short term vacancies usually once or twice a year.
Pizza Pino's, Durham region (Ontario) area



Outside Canada:

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/genera...rnational.aspx - %? 
http://www.cabelas.com/ - 5%


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Jul 2012)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> http://www.westjet.com/guest/en/home.shtml - no charge for extra bags


To elaborate:


			
				http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/861781/westjet-expands-baggage-waiver-for-military-personnel said:
			
		

> WestJet will waive all baggage fees for any military personnel, including those from other countries, upon presentation of military identification. This means that any military personnel may travel for business or pleasure, in uniform or civilian clothing, with a maximum of four checked bags at no additional charge. However, items that exceed maximum permitted size or weight will not be accepted as these items must still be shipped via cargo.


----------



## Occam (5 Jul 2012)

Regarding the Westjet baggage waiver:  *This also applies to retired members in possession of a Record of Service card.*  

See http://www.facebook.com/westjet/posts/300465326646739, where one poster asks "Does this include retired military personnel?", and Westjet responds "As long as the individual has Military ID (including a Record of Service Card) they will be included".  There is also a link there to the actual Westjet press release.


----------



## krustyrl (7 Sep 2012)

> Park N fly DOES offer Military discounts.



Has anyone used Park'n Fly lately, more specifically near Pearson.?  I will be using that service this November as a person on Retirement Leave. Was wondering if the discount applies to Retired persons also.


----------



## Sigs Pig (6 Oct 2012)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Has anyone used Park'n Fly lately, more specifically near Pearson.?  I will be using that service this November as a person on Retirement Leave. Was wondering if the discount applies to Retired persons also.



Best to ask the SME...

Park’N Fly
5815 Airport Road
Mississauga, ON  L4V 1C8
Tel: (905) 677-9143
Fax: (905) 677-6558
CS_Toronto@parknfly.ca

ME


----------



## junglejet (18 Dec 2012)

Has anyone flown from Winnipeg to Ottawa on a service flight at Christmas. I and my family are booked to fly this weekend. We leave from the AMU in Winnipeg but do we land at the Ottawa international airport? The last time I flew service flight home to Ottawa was 15 years ago and for the life of me cannot remember. Also where and how do we check in for the return flight. Does Air Canada staff check you through or is there a counter for the service flight. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Biohazardxj (18 Dec 2012)

You deplane at the AMU (big hangar, not much lounge room though) right next to the civilian terminal.  Landed there several times myself.


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Dec 2012)

:snowman:





			
				http://ncskiclub.ca/events.html#mad said:
			
		

> Military Appreciation Days at Camp Fortune, Mont Ste Marie and Calabogie Peaks Resort
> 
> Camp Fortune, Mont Ste Marie and Calabogie Peaks Resort will again be hosting Military Appreciation Days.
> 
> ...


----------



## junglejet (19 Dec 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> You deplane at the AMU (big hangar, not much lounge room though) right next to the civilian terminal.  Landed there several times myself.
> [/Tquote]
> 
> Thanks SGT-RMSCLK


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Dec 2012)

Not sure if I mentioned it before but Cirque du Soleil does discounts on certain sections of certain shows (This is confirmed by me when I called for Saltimbanco  in Montreal the other day)


----------



## Pandora114 (8 Jan 2013)

KFC Greenwood Nova Scotia offers a military discount 
Greco Pizza in Greenwood Nova Scotia offers a discount

Cleves Sports in the Greenwood Mall, Nova Scotia offers a discount.

(I did a search in this thread and Greenwood did not come up...)

Those are the definitive ones that my family has personally used.  
If I come across more in my shopping travels, I will definitely add to this thread.


----------



## Cardstonkid (6 Mar 2013)

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/en/discounts/pages/results.aspx?ItemID=2387


----------



## Sigs Pig (28 Mar 2013)

Not exclusive to military, but...

Beer Tasting - Edmonton

ME


----------



## MeanJean (15 May 2013)

Twin Dragon Kenpo is offering 20% off the first month's fees for military members.  It's a great school, I train there.

It's in Bedford, not far from the 102.

http://www.kenposites.com/tdkk/


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Jun 2013)

Free admission for serving/retired members and discounts for up to 6 others on these days.


https://www.canadaswonderland.com/events/things-to-do/special-events/Saluting-the-Canadian-Forces


----------



## JRH93 (21 Jun 2013)

SAIL offers a 10 percent discount if you show id


----------



## MikeL (25 Jun 2013)

Treadmill Factory has a military discount on the TRC FORCE Tactical kit, plus this item comes with free shipping.  With the discount, I paid $160 + tax, without the discount you'd pay $239 + tax.  Type "Military" in the coupon code box when you check out.

http://www.treadmillfactory.ca/p-1793-c--trx-force-kit-tactical.html


----------



## MikeL (13 Aug 2013)

Sole
http://www.yoursole.com/ca

At the check out, in the comments section mention you are Military.


----------



## Cal Newsham (16 Sep 2013)

Hi;
I'm retired military and my wife and I now run the "Abide Somewhere Inn Time B&B" (Victorian B&B) on the Shuswap Lake in North Okanogan Valley British Columbia. We have begun offering a 20% discount to all regular, reserve and retired military personnel. We also DO NOT CHARGE ANY TAXES ON OUR ROOMS. Our current rates are from $99.00 a night to $139.00 per night, (year round) Our only stipulations are that you must have a military (or retired) ID to prove your service and your stay must be at least 2 nights.  

You can visit our web page to see the house and rooms at:    *www.bbcanada.com/11354.html * 

*Or email us at: somewhereinntime@gmail.com*

Some other things we offer: We can get you discounts on evening meals at local restaurants. 
                                          Arrange winery tours
                                          Pontoon boat tours of our part of the lake
                                          Christmas specials including xmas dinner, sleigh ride and gift games
                                          and more. 

We hope to see some of you one day. Please don't hesitate to email us if you have questions.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2013)

McDonald's on Rimrock Rd (Toronto) gives a 10% discount to military personnel.  Not sure if it's only if you're in uniform.  I just happened to be in uniform going through the drive-thru.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Oct 2013)

Pictures, Frames And More.

10% off to serving military.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2013)

Update on VIA Rail use by serving/retired troops:


> Since the launch of a special program in 2010, more than 76,000 members of the military and their families have travelled within Canada on VIA Rail (viarail.ca) trains.
> 
> (....)
> 
> Among the 76,000 military travelers, destinations within the Québec - Windsor Corridor were the most popular, with close to 90% choosing the area, and a quarter of these travelled between Montréal and Toronto. The Canadian, linking Toronto to Vancouver, attracted more than 3% of travellers, while The Ocean, running between Montréal and Halifax, carried about 7% ....


----------



## dapaterson (12 Dec 2013)

One day only: Sears Canada offers 15% off in-store to CAF members and veterans (with ID) on Sunday, 15 December 2013.

http://www.sears.ca/custom-content/operation-wish


----------



## RedcapCrusader (12 Dec 2013)

Calgary Zoo offers 50% off admission to CF members and immediate family until Dec 30th 2013.

http://www.calgaryzoo.com/media-releases/honouring-our-military


----------



## ances (17 Dec 2013)

Hey,

Does anyone know if the Pearson Airport still has free parking? I called however the lady was less than helpful on the phone.

thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2013)

ances said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Pearson Airport still has free parking? I called however the lady was less than helpful on the phone.
> 
> thanks



From reply #486:



> 11 Apr 12
> 
> Distr List
> 
> ...


----------



## Jlaff10 (27 Jan 2014)

Not sure if this was covered but do you receive flight discounts?


----------



## Teager (30 Jan 2014)

For those that may be interested. Please no walts.

http://www.outwardbound.ca/results_index.asp?Category=88


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2014)

Jlaff10 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this was covered but do you receive flight discounts?



Westjet offers some free baggage.  I don't know of any scheduled airline that offers a military discount.


----------



## fesm_ndt (6 Feb 2014)

Is there a Canadian discount card for serving and ex-serving defence members such as:

- Australia (Defcom) http://www.defcom.com.au/default.html
- UK (Defense Discount Service) https://www.defencediscountservice.co.uk/index.php?p=contact 


Regards

Mike


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2014)

fesm_ndt said:
			
		

> Is there a Canadian discount card for serving and ex-serving defence members such as:
> 
> - Australia (Defcom) http://www.defcom.com.au/default.html
> - UK (Defense Discount Service) https://www.defencediscountservice.co.uk/index.php?p=contact
> ...



No.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Feb 2014)

fesm_ndt said:
			
		

> Is there a Canadian discount card for serving and ex-serving defence members such as:
> 
> - Australia (Defcom) http://www.defcom.com.au/default.html
> - UK (Defense Discount Service) https://www.defencediscountservice.co.uk/index.php?p=contact
> ...





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> No.



Yes, we do.

https://www.cfmws.com/en/OurServices/CFOne/AboutCFOne/Pages/FAQ.aspx

http://www.cfappreciation.ca/Pages/default.aspx

dileas

tess


----------



## bwatch (3 May 2014)

portcullisguy said:
			
		

> muskrat -- perfectly acceptable.  As a member of the military you are a Crown employee and entitled to ask for a government rate.
> 
> Some hoteliers may only offer a reduced rate when on government business and subject to other conditions, but I have never been asked this.  I have only been asked to show government ID.
> 
> Since I don't have my military ID yet, my customs badge has usually sufficed.



Better watch the rate, some charge a higher rate when you ask for the Government Rate. It's happend to me.


----------



## blackberet17 (13 May 2014)

"SportChek and Atmosphere stores are proud to host the 1st CF Appreciation Night, May 13th 2014.  Come in and save 25% off ticket prices excluding items already marked down or save 10% on already reduced items.
In order to receive these savings, members must present their CFOne card, NDI 20, NDI 21, NDI 10 or NDI 75 at the time of checkout.

"Valid Tuesday, May 13th, 2014 only. No cash value. Excludes taxes and cannot be combined with any other 3rd party offer. Not valid on gift cards, layaway items, previous purchases, service shop services & shipping costs. Other exceptions may apply.

*Not valid in Atmosphere stores located in the province of Quebec., Orleans, ON, Grande Prairie, AB or Whitehorse, YK."


----------



## Stoker (27 May 2014)

I'm very surprised that Air Canada would do this.
 On 12 May 14 Air Canada announced a new baggage policy for CAF members, active or retired.
The new policy states that members are allowed up to 3 bags each weighing no more than 32kgs (70lbs) with valid military ID.
The Air Canada Ref # is ACP 685071 – Military Baggage if you have a problem at the check in counter.
The process for ensuring that you do not pay for extra bags when checking in online, is to pick that you have 1 bag to check. Once you arrive at the airport you go up to the check in counter, inform them you’re military, show them your ID and then tell them you have an additional 1 or 2 bags. They will then check your bags free of charge.


----------



## Rheostatic (27 May 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised that Air Canada would do this.
> On 12 May 14 Air Canada announced a new baggage policy for CAF members, active or retired.
> The new policy states that members are allowed up to 3 bags each weighing no more than 32kgs (70lbs) with valid military ID.
> The Air Canada Ref # is ACP 685071 – Military Baggage if you have a problem at the check in counter.
> The process for ensuring that you do not pay for extra bags when checking in online, is to pick that you have 1 bag to check. Once you arrive at the airport you go up to the check in counter, inform them you’re military, show them your ID and then tell them you have an additional 1 or 2 bags. They will then check your bags free of charge.


Do you have a source? I can find no mention of this on Air Canada's website.


----------



## Stoker (27 May 2014)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Do you have a source? I can find no mention of this on Air Canada's website.



I found no mention too until I emailed them, its true right from Air Canada.


----------



## Occam (27 May 2014)

Yeah, I interrogated one of Air Canada's Twitter reps today, and the policy isn't published on the web yet.  When I asked if it was only serving members, or if veterans were eligible too, they responded that anyone with a VAC benefit card is eligible.  Don't ask me if that means *only* they are eligible, or if all veterans are eligible and they just didn't mention it.  They don't seem to be in a hurry to publish their terms and conditions...or include the CF Appreciation program to advertise it.


----------



## Stoker (27 May 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> Yeah, I interrogated one of Air Canada's Twitter reps today, and the policy isn't published on the web yet.  When I asked if it was only serving members, or if veterans were eligible too, they responded that anyone with a VAC benefit card is eligible.  Don't ask me if that means *only* they are eligible, or if all veterans are eligible and they just didn't mention it.  They don't seem to be in a hurry to publish their terms and conditions...or include the CF Appreciation program to advertise it.



I sent a email to the admin for the Air Canada page and they were pretty fast getting back to me confirming everything. I still hate flying Air Canada though and still fly mostly Westjet. Good to have options.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jun 2014)

Here is a fresh list of Discounts for those travelling this year and registration info on the CFOne card:



> Sign up and save info available at bottom of page.
> 
> Cadillac
> 
> ...




This was emailed out on a Regimental Association Net.  I could not find a link for registration for a CFOne card in that message, but with some Googlefu found this:

https://www.cfmws.com/en/ourservices/cfone/pages/joinnow.aspx


----------



## Transporter (4 Jun 2014)

Not sure if this one has been reported before or not but BMW Canada provides 20% off MSRP for all models for CF personnel posted OUTCAN. For further details, contact the diplomatic sales staff at this link:

http://ottos.bmw.ca/ca/ottos/en/dealer/team/team_1698235.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Jul 2014)

Coincidentally, after haranguing Acura Canada for over a month re a military discount given for US Military/Veterans/Retired and not Canadians, the Sales Manager advised a $1000.00 discount. Effective immediately, buy or lease a new Acura product at any Canadian dealership,  produce your ICard, NDI75, or CFOne card, and sign a form to get the discount.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2014)

Guys, I found this. Filled it out, got my coupon and went in today and picked out my sunglasses.

http://cfa.hakimoptical.ca/signup.php


Pass it around. If you’re retired, show them your retirement card.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2014)

Petro Canada is offering 3c per litre off of up to 200L per month if you have a CF-1 card.

https://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/independent/5741.aspx


----------



## Rheostatic (24 Sep 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Petro Canada is offering 3c per litre off of up to 200L per month if you have a CF-1 card.
> 
> https://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/independent/5741.aspx





> Please note that the pilot program is available for Kingston CF Members only.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2014)

> Please note that the pilot program is available for Kingston CF Members only.



Well, pardon my language, but that's just f*cked.  



> Exclusive Preferred Price card for members of the Kingston Canadian Armed Forces Appreciation Program



And that, is just bad writing.  It makes it sound like Kingston has a separate program.

 :

Anyway, I get Aeroplan points with Esso.   :nana:


----------



## drbones (16 Oct 2014)

I submitted the form online and did not realize till after that the program was kingston CF members only. I don't live in Kingston, but they still mailed me a card. It's worth a shot.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2014)

drbones said:
			
		

> I submitted the form online and did not realize till after that the program was kingston CF members only. I don't live in Kingston, but they still mailed me a card. It's worth a shot.



I also filled out the form before I realized it was for Kingston only but I received an email saying I didn't meet the geographic criteria.  Guess they can't even screen their own applications properly.

Besides, I get Aeroplan points with Esso anyway.


----------



## bridges (12 Mar 2015)

In contract to Air Canada, WestJet's media release doesn't specify that it includes retired CAF personnel, in addition to those serving.  Has anyone here used the West Jet baggage discount as a retired CAF member?

http://westjet2.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=597


----------



## crashingflwr (10 Apr 2015)

I know that http://www.sentinel.ca/en/ offers 15% Military discount on storage with proper ID: http://www.sentinel.ca/en/promotions/self-storage-specials/ (and they have many locations across Canada).

Also, Amazon doesn't have a discount per say, but they do HIRE Military talent http://www.amazonfulfillmentcareers.com/opportunities/military/, which is very cool.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Apr 2015)

It looks like the Amazon thing is only USA military.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Apr 2015)

bridges said:
			
		

> In contract to Air Canada, WestJet's media release doesn't specify that it includes retired CAF personnel, in addition to those serving.  Has anyone here used the West Jet baggage discount as a retired CAF member?
> 
> http://westjet2.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=597



Yes. I use it every time I fly WestJet.

You may need to show your ND75.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Apr 2015)

Michael's offers 10% on purchases.

Not that I go there on purpose, more like I'm dragged there against my will.


----------



## BlueShield (5 May 2015)

Petro Canada no long offer 3 cents / L discount  :threat:


----------



## krustyrl (5 May 2015)

For those in the Victoria BC area. Progressive Auto is a reputable friendly, knowledgeable auto repair facility that offers a Military Discount. They said they fully support the Military and are proud to offer the discount. I was there yesterday for an oil change and was impressed.  Saved about 10.00 on my oil change and the service advisor said the discount didn't make a huge difference on my oil change, I replied maybe not a big difference but having the "we offer a discount to Military Members" sign on the counter was worth it to me.   

http://www.progressivemotorsports.com/index.html


----------



## hyung7423 (6 May 2015)

Eddie Bauer
Park Royal mall
Taylor Way & Marine Drive
West Vancouver BC
Canada

2015 - 10% off (registered as student discount on POS) if you have military ID or CFOne card.

Enjoy! I will post more if I find more.


----------



## krustyrl (6 May 2015)

Burnside near Lordco Automotive is where they are


----------



## hyung7423 (22 May 2015)

Best Western Plus Austrian Chalet
Campbell River BC

Rooms available at military rate.


----------



## DRC (17 Jun 2015)

We offer a 10% military discount at our shop on all cell phone, tablet and computer repairs. Drop by anytime for priority service and thank you for your service.

If you live outside of Victoria and need a cell phone unlocked get in touch with us and we can process your order over the phone or email and apply your discount.

218-1595 McKenzie Ave
Victoria, BC
V8N1A4
250-415-7908
www.DigitalRabbitCellular.com


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Jun 2015)

Thank you


----------



## bwatch (25 Aug 2015)

Yes, the CF1 Card


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Sep 2015)

First time I have seen this: Hotel Discounts
Good until the end of 2015

ME


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Nov 2015)

http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=200741

MILITARY: FREE Onboard Spending up to $250! CruiseDealership

New York / NY / USA – WEBWIRE – Monday, November 02, 2015
The Internets’ Search Engine For Booking the Lowest Cruise Line Rates Online.

Take Advantage of the Active,Veteran and Retired Military Personnel Cruise Promotion in which you can enjoy Up to $250 in Free Onboard Spending Money on any cruise, any time of the year!, said Thomas DeSimone, CEO of Cruisedealership

Military and Veterans Up to $250 Onboard Credit!

Promotion Rules

    Once you are registered and qualified, this offer will apply to any future cruise you book. You can have this offer applied anytime, before or after you book.Onboard Spending money can be used for Shore Excursions, Specialty dining, Shopping and more.

    Applications to receive this benefit must be made no later than 14 days prior to the cruise departure date. Offer is valid for eligible military personnel in the U.S. and Canada only. Free onboard spending money is in the form of onboard credit. Maximum of two onboard credit offers per stateroom. This offer cannot be used for casino credits/charges and gratuities, discretionary hotel and dining charges. Offer excludes Travel Agent and Interline fares. Offer is combinable with other onboard credit offers. Other restrictions may apply. Eligibility includes active military, retired military and disable military veterans with proper verification as outlined below.

    Please ensure documentation provided has any Social Security numbers crossed out. a. Active personnel currently serving in the following service divisions: i - United States Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard, National Guard or Reserves with a copy of a military verification certificate confirming active duty status available for free online at http://www.defense.gov/faq. ii - Canadian National Defense — NDI 20 – Canadian Forces Identification Card

    Retired Personnel denied as A) enlisted personnel or officers with a minimum of 20 years of service, B) medically retired, or C) 100% disabled. Proper identification for United States is a BLUE or TAN Uniformed Identification Card. For Canadians, NDI 75 – Record of Service Identification Card or CF 75 or certificate of discharge; is used. c. Veterans with an Honorable Discharge serving a minimum of two years or six months in an active war zone in any of the United States service divisions listed above or in the Canadian National Defense. Proper identification in the form of a DD 214, plus a current photo ID is required. For Canadians, Veterans Affairs Canada (VAC) Health Identification Card is used.

Military Onboard Credit Breakdown!

Free Onboard spending money is in the form of Onboard Credit and is per Qualifying Military passenger. Sailings of 6 Days or less ($50 per person). Sailings between 7 - 13 Days ($100 per person ). Sailings of 14 Days of Longer ($250 per person)

Promotion valid:

January 1, 2015 - December 31, 2016

Call for assistance - 888-604-0279 FREE
Promotions are time sensitive, subject to availability!

About CruiseDealership:
Established in 2004, Cruisedealership is one of the top  Internet’s largest cruise seller. Cruisedealership offers a  wide array of  itineraries and ship details for more than 70 cruise lines worldwide and is one of the top sellers of cruises on the Internet. 

CruiseDealership was Recognized as one of the Top Ten Best companies that give value and quality by National Geographic Passport to the Best The 10 Best of EVERYTHING -An Ultimate Guide for Travelers. Cruise Travelers interested in booking their cruise can contact CruiseDealership at 888-604-0279 FREE or visit their website at www.cruisedealership.com


----------



## dapaterson (5 Nov 2015)

If you have a CFOne card, log on to the website, and look under vehicle maintenance.  Petro Canada is offering 3c off per litre for up to 100 litres per month; sign up and they'll send you a discount card.


----------



## charlesm (5 Nov 2015)

Has anyone used the Nissan discount with the CF One Card. I am interested in getting a new vehicle and wondered what experiences other people have had with this program.

Thanks


----------



## Teager (5 Nov 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you have a CFOne card, log on to the website, and look under vehicle maintenance.  Petro Canada is offering 3c off per litre for up to 100 litres per month; sign up and they'll send you a discount card.



Is it now expanded outside the Kingston area? I signed up only to have petrol deny me and say it's only for Kingston area members but that was awhile ago.


----------



## Sigs Pig (5 Nov 2015)

Teager said:
			
		

> Is it now expanded outside the Kingston area? I signed up only to have petrol deny me and say it's only for Kingston area members but that was awhile ago.



Petro Canada



> I registered for a Petro-Canada™ fuel savings program that was conducted for the Kingston base last year. Do I have to register again for this national Canadian Forces Fuel Saving Program?
> Yes, you will have to register again in order to participate because this is a different program.
> 
> Please register online
> ...



ME


----------



## Teager (5 Nov 2015)

Thanks just saw the e-mail come in.


----------



## Happy Guy (5 Nov 2015)

I found this on the CF1 site
+++++++++++++++++++++++

MEC (Mountain Equipment Coop)

Currently serving members of the CAF are eligible for a 15% discount on all product purchased at an MEC store or by calling the MEC Service Centre.

Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC) inspires and enables everyone to lead active outdoor lifestyles. Our aim is to provide quality gear and excellent value.

Veterans, ex-military, Department of National Defence (DND) employees, staff of the non-public funds, family members, and friends are not eligible for the discount at this time. Purchases must be made for personal use only using member’s personal MEC membership. Online purchases, special orders, gift cards, and share purchases are not eligible for the discount. Cannot be combined with any other discount.

To receive the discount in store, members must show their valid, current military photo ID or CFOne Card with the CF designation, to the cashier upon checkout. Members that are ordering by phone must scan or fax their CFOne Card with the CF designation and matching photo ID to the MEC Service Centre.

If paying by credit card, mail orders must be shipped to the address associated with the member’s credit card.

MEC Service Centre 1-888-847-0770


http://www.mec.ca


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Nov 2015)

If you're into cruises, this link has lots to choose from:

http://vacationstogo.com/military_discounts_search.cfm?id=npfy


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Nov 2015)

charlesm said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the Nissan discount with the CF One Card. I am interested in getting a new vehicle and wondered what experiences other people have had with this program.
> 
> Thanks



I'm in the process of trying the Nissan VPP program so far it's the best deal I have seen around...


----------



## mariomike (5 Nov 2015)

LazerCat said:
			
		

> I take a GO bus to get to my armoury because I'm at school in a different city, and if I ride in uniform then the driver usually won't let me pay, which is a big help because it's $12 each way. It depends on the driver though, so you always have to be ready to pay and not rely on it being free.
> 
> Same with TTC, although less common. A few times I've dropped a token in and the person behind the desk actually ran after me to give me a free ride ticket.



Only police are authorized to ride free ( Good for you if the operator gives you a free-ride   ):

"No fare is required to be paid by a police officer as defined in Section 2 of the Police Services Act, R.S.O. 1990, Chapter P.15 or a police officer of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police who is in possession of the official identification issued by the police services engaging such officer. For greater certainty, the benefit of this provision does not extend to any special constable, First Nations Constable, by-law enforcement officer, or any auxiliary or civilian member of a police force."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Nov 2015)

http://www.buffalowildwings.ca/remembranceday/


----------



## charlesm (10 Nov 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of trying the Nissan VPP program so far it's the best deal I have seen around...



I have just tried it on a Nissan 2015 Frontier Crew Cab. It was worth about $1250 off of MSRP on a $36000 purchase with 0% financing. I would have got $3750 additional off if I paid cash.

A little better than being a Costco member with Ford.

I did not use the offer.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2015)

charlesm said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the Nissan discount with the CF One Card. I am interested in getting a new vehicle and wondered what experiences other people have had with this program.
> 
> Thanks





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of trying the Nissan VPP program so far it's the best deal I have seen around...





			
				charlesm said:
			
		

> I have just tried it on a Nissan 2015 Frontier Crew Cab. It was worth about $1250 off of MSRP on a $36000 purchase with 0% financing. I would have got $3750 additional off if I paid cash.
> 
> A little better than being a Costco member with Ford.
> 
> I did not use the offer.



I got $4253 off MSRP on a 2015 Altima 2.5S  on the SV I could get $5205 of MSRP....but mine is for a cash deal too....


----------



## runormal (11 Dec 2015)

Well here is a pretty good one.

http://gasplus.canadiantire.ca/en/canadian-forces-offer

Canadian Tire GAS+ is proud to support Canadian Forces personnel and veterans.

Every Friday, currently-serving Canadian Forces members and veterans will receive 3¢ per litre off* their fuel purchase at select GAS+ locations.

Simply present your ID to the cashier and to receive the discount, and don’t forget you’ll earn Canadian Tire ‘Money’ on your fuel purchase.

*Valid Fridays at participating locations with payment in kiosk only. Must show qualifying Canadian Forces ID. Promotion may be modified or discontinued at any time and cannot be combined with any other offer. See below for qualifying identification.


Qualifying Identification

    CF1 Platinum Member Card (CF, FF, V, D designations)
    NDI 10 - Temporary ID Card
    NDI 20 - Permanent ID Card
    NDI 75 - Record of Service Card
    Veterans Affairs Health Identification Card



Offer valid on Fridays only at the following locations:

Alberta

Edmonton, 11839 Kingsway Avenue

Edmonton (Capilano), 9803 50th Street

Edmonton, 16125 Stony Plain Road

Edmonton, 101 St. NW

Sherwood Park, 169 Ordze Avenue

Spruce Grove, 140 Matthews Avenue

St. Albert, 42 Bellerose Drive



Manitoba

Brandon, 1655 18th Street

Winnipeg (Southdale), 147 Vermillion Road,

Winnipeg, (Portage Ave.), 3530 Portage Avenue

Winnipeg (Polo Park), 720 James Street

Winnipeg (Regent), 1515 Regent Avenue W.



New Brunswick

Fredericton, 1025 Prospect Street,

Oromocto, 500 Waasis Road


	Newfoundland

Gander, 240 Airport Blvd.

Harbour Grace, 18 Harvey Steet

Conception Bay South, 883 Conception Bay Highway

St. John's, 8 Merchant Drive

St. John's, 390 Topsail Road

St. John's,46 Torbay Road

St. John's, 76 Kenmount Road

Nova Scotia

Dartmouth, 566 Main Street

Halifax, 6590 Bayers Road

Lower Sackville, 231 Sackville Drive



Ontario

Alliston, 95 Young Street

Arnprior, 245 Daniel Street South

Bainsville (Highway), 22064 North Service Road

Nepean, 2201 Greenbank Road

Barrie, 77 Mapleview Drive

Barrie (Highway), 201 Fairview Road
Quebec

Aylmer, 225 Chemin d'Aylmer,

Blainville, 50, boul. de la Seigneurie

Boucherville, 500, boul. de la Montagne

Chicoutimi, 1050, boul. Talbot

Dorion,175, avenue Harwood

Gatineau, 399, boul. Maloney ouest

Granby, 580, rue Principale

Gatineau, 255, boul. De la Carrière

Jonquiere, 3580, boul. Harvey,

Ville de la Baie, 225, de la Grande Baie

Lasalle, 8390, boul. Newman,

Laval, 574, boul. Curé-Labelle

Levis, 77, route Kennedy

Longueil, 2715, ch. Chambly,

Cremazie, 2005, boul. Crémazie est

Laval, 1454, boul. Le Corbusier

Montreal, 6235, boul. St-Laurent

Montreal, 12645, Sherbrooke est

Kirkland, 16791, Trans Canada Highway

Repentigny, 105, boul. Brien

St-Romauld, 910, boul. de la Rive-Sud

St-Hyacinthe, 3525 Laframboise

St-Jean, 530, rue Pierre Caisse

St-Leonard, 6505, rue Jean-Talon est

Terrebonne, 1150, boul. Moody

Verdun, 3140, rue Wellington

Brossard, 5555, boul. Taschereau

La Ville de Quebec, 11095, boul. Henry-Bourassa

La Ville de Quebec, 4895, boul. De l'Ormière

La Ville de Quebec, 2541, boul. Ste-Anne

La ville de Quebec, 1164, route de l'Église

La ville de Quebec, 636, boul. Wilfrid Hamel


Barrie, 320 Bayfield Street

Belleville, 103 Bell Boulevard

Brighton, (Trenton South), 17278 Hwy 401 Westbound

Cambridge North (Highway); Hwy 401 Westbound

Cambridge South (Highway); Hwy 401 Eastbound

Carleton Place, 6 Bridge Street

Collingwood, 69 Balsalm Street,

Deep River, 33277 Highway 17-West

Dutton West (Highway), 27585 Highway 401 Eastbound

Dutton; Highway 401 Westbound

Gananoque, 703 King Street East

Ingleside, 764 Highway 401 Westbound

Innisfil, 5600 Highway 400 Southbound

Kanata, 500 Terry Box Drive

Keswick, 24268 Woodbine Avenue

King City, 12001 Highway 400 Northbound

Kingston, 2560 Princess Street

Leitrim, 4778 Bank Street

Mallorytown, 678 Highway 401 Westbound

Mallorytown, 680 Highway 401 Eastbound

Morrisburg, 754 Highway 401 Eastbound

Napanee, 476 Centre Street North

Nepean, 1660 Merivale Road

NewMarket, 17740 Yonge Street

North Bay, 1403 Algonquin Avenue

Odessa (Highway), 1550 Simmons Road North

Odessa (Highway), 3745 Highway 401 Eastbound,

Orillia, 135 West Street South

Ottawa, 1176 Heron Road

Ottawa, 2006 Ogilvie Road

Ottawa, 2135 Rogertson Road

Oreans, 1775 Tenth Line Road

Owen Sound, 1695 16th Street East

Pembroke, 965 Pembroke Street East

Port Hope (Highway), 845 Highway 401 Eastbound

Rockland, 9020 Country Road 17

Sturgeon Falls, 107 Front Street

Tillbury, 62 Highway 401 Eastbound

Tillbury, 59 Highway 401 Westbound

Trenton, 289 Dundas Street East

Woodstock, 680 Highway 401


----------



## mariomike (11 Dec 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> Every Friday, currently-serving Canadian Forces members and veterans will receive 3¢ per litre off* their fuel purchase at select GAS+ locations.



This is pretty good too ( You can use it 24/7/365 at any Petro-Canada and pay at the pump. )
http://retail.petro-canada.ca/en/creditcards/1757.aspx


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Dec 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> Well here is a pretty good one.
> 
> http://gasplus.canadiantire.ca/en/canadian-forces-offer
> 
> ...



Skipping any existence of military in Calgary.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Dec 2015)

That's what you get for packing up and running away to Edmonton (the enemy).


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jan 2016)

Porter Airlines offers a 10% discount to CAF personnel and veterans with a CFOne Card.



> In appreciation of everything you do Porter Airlines now offers 10% discounted on regular price air fares for currently serving members and Veterans of the CAF + two guests traveling with them.



Plus, Porter has quietly changed their checked luggage policy to offer up to three free bags for military travellers.



> What is Porter’s checked baggage policy for military personnel?
> 
> Canadian and US military personnel are eligible for an enhanced baggage allowance when they fly on a Porter operated flight. Baggage fees will be waived for up to 3 pieces of checked baggage per person, as long as the following conditions are met:
> 
> ...


----------



## runormal (18 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Porter Airlines offers a 10% discount to CAF personnel and veterans with a CFOne Card.
> 
> Plus, Porter has quietly changed their checked luggage policy to offer up to three free bags for military travellers.



Well time to get a CFOne card.. Thanks


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2016)

runormal said:
			
		

> Well time to get a CFOne card.. Thanks



Got an email before Christmas that I was getting a "new" one.  Haven't seen it yet.  Is it CANEX or CANADA POST?  That is the question.


----------



## bwatch (19 Jan 2016)

They do seem a bit slow. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Jan 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Got an email before Christmas that I was getting a "new" one.  Haven't seen it yet.  Is it CANEX or CANADA POST?  That is the question.



I recieved mine yesterday in the mail - the silver one. And I saw the "Porter" logo on one of the inserts... never knew. That's a good one. I think it identifies your service to the civilian sector... mine says "Canadian Forces Member" or something like that, but there are a few pics of the card, one of which says "Veteran"...


----------



## bwatch (19 Jan 2016)

The V was too small for some to see or maybe they didn't know what the V stood for. I pointed out the V to one Air Canada agent and said he didn't know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jan 2016)

I've taken advantage of the Porter CAF perks on occasion. Besides the perks, I've found the people at Porter make other airlines look like they are operating out of Lower Slobovia (oldsters will know where that is   )


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Jan 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I've taken advantage of the Porter CAF perks on occasion. Besides the perks, I've found the people at Porter make other airlines look like they are operating out of Lower Slobovia (oldsters will know where that is   )



We once (or twice...) patrolled the AOR between Lower Slobovia and Middle Fantasia. Those Dudaninan forces were relentless!!


----------



## krustyrl (24 Feb 2016)

Back-posture or shoulder problems.? This company offers a military discount of 50% on their "posture performance shirt" This product was seen on the Dragon's Den on CBC. I have just purchased one and wanted to pass on the discount Adrenal-Ease offered when I asked. Should you wish to purchase online, they accept Visa, MC Paypal etc.

Make sure you type HALF50 in the coupon box for your discount.

http://www.adrenalease.com/


----------



## Tapion (18 Mar 2016)

Tapion House is a guest house in the Tapion District of Castries, St Lucia, West Indies, that overlooks lovely Tapion Bay.  My wife and I run the place and we are both veterans of the Canadian Army, having some 45 years of service between the two of us.  We offer a 10% discount to all current and former serving CF personnel as well as police forces.  This also extends to all member nations of the Commonwealth and NATO.  This discount is in addition to and cumulative with all of our other offers and discounts.

For example, we provide a 10% discount for all guests staying a week or more.  So, a military member staying with us for a week would receive a 20% discount.  We have two suites, each with their own rate, however the Ocean View Suite is currently rented on a long-term basis until December 2016.  Our Garden View Suite has a daily rate of $75 USD/night, but for a military member or veteran staying a week or longer, the rate drops to $60 USD/night.

Additionally, for all our guests staying a week or more, we provide at no charge and with our compliments your choice of four of the following:

a.  a bottle of white wine (Yellow Tail or similar);

b.  a bottle of red wine (Yellow Tail or similar);

c.  a 1 litre "growler" of Antillia Brewing Company's finest pale ale, stout, wheat ale or seasonal ale (flavoured with tropical treats like mango, passion fruit, starfruit, etc); or

d.  a dozen Piton Beer.

If you prefer, we would definitely remove the alcohol and substitute an equivalent value of bottled water, juice, soda or other beverages of your choice.  

In addition to the beverages, we also provide a $100 XCD credit to you and we will lay in the groceries of your choosing.  This way, when you arrive, you don't have to worry about grocery shopping until after breakfast the next day.

Wifi is free as is parking.  VAT is included in all our rates.  There is no cleaning fee when you leave, we do not charge additional person fees and parking is likewise complimentary.

Our Garden View Suite has two bedrooms (Queen Bed in the master, double bed in the junior), a full kitchen with all pots, pans, cutlery, dishes, etc, air conditioning, a beautiful balcony and in suite laundry facilities.

We can be found on VRBO, AirBnB, Trip Advisor, FlipKey, Facebook, Twitter and of course, at our website of www.tapionhouse.com.  Always feel free to write us at tapionhouse@hotmail.com or tapionhouse@gmail.com or call Don at 758-723-2230 or Doris at 758-723-2174.

Thank you all for your service and we would love to see you down here and share the beauty and culture of St Lucia with you!


----------



## Flavus101 (21 Mar 2016)

That looks and sounds like a very nice place! 

Beautiful dogs you two have.  :nod:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Apr 2016)

Those looking for a new phone Telus has a nice discount....see attachment. More info can be seen on https://www.cfappreciation.ca/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2016)

BTW you got prompt service with the program I listed above. Next day shipping to your door, they will put you on a corporate account though to get the discounted plan rates. Took this offer to BELL and they couldn't match so I switched..so far no issues..

This is who you have to deal with:



> Telus - Skywireless
> 
> Employee Purchase Plan is now available to all currently serving and Veterans of the Canadian Forces, Department of National Defence employees, and eligible members of the CF Appreciation Program (CF One card holders with codes: CF, V, D).
> 
> ...


----------



## af428 (25 Apr 2016)

At www.mydogtag.com they offer a 25% discount to active duty or veteran Canadian, USA, and NATO Military or Police force personnel. They also offer this discount for dogtags made in a memorial tribute to fallen or wounded soldiers. Contact them using your military email address with your info and they will provide you with a coupon code. I emailed them at help@mydogtag.com

They also have the latest technology for engraving the ID Discs.


----------



## kratz (1 Sep 2016)

Canadian Tire gas stations offer:  3 cents off every Friday.

If staff argue - reference: pg 16 RCL magazine Sept/Oct 2016 issue

Small print:
"Must show CF ID or CF1 card to qualify, with payment in all kiosks at CT Gas+ locations."
ID's include: NDI 10, 20, 75, VA, Health Benefit card, or CF1 cards with CF, FF, V or D on the card.


----------



## kratz (3 Nov 2016)

Check with your local Mr. Lube location this November 10th. 
Most locations are offering a free oil change to serving members, and veterans.


----------



## Rheostatic (4 Nov 2016)

Coast Hotels said:
			
		

> Enjoy 15% off Best Available Rate!
> It's our way of honoring you.
> Each year around this time, we take a step back from our caffeine-fueled days to remember and honor our heroes, the veterans and active duty military members. To show our appreciation, we're proud to offer veterans 15% off Best Available Rate for stays from November 1 to November 30, 2016 at participating hotels.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Nov 2016)

Bed Bath and Beyond is offering 25% off almost everything from 10-13 November for CAF members, retireees & spouses.


----------



## slayer/raptor (9 Nov 2016)

I've heard a few times that as military/gov't workers Rogers offers a 30% discount on all plans, even our personal ones. Yet I tried calling to apply, and they responded with something along the lines of "Talk to your HR representative and they will give you some sort of access code and you would send us an email from your work email address and we would then be able to see what kind of discount you get".
My first question is has anyone done this successfully, and secondly, who would be our HR folks? I'm currently on parental so I'm not to sure how to go about this.
Thanks


----------



## Haggis (9 Nov 2016)

Cabela's Canada is offering their employee discount to serving military, veterans, law enforcement, fire, EMS, Coast Guard and Conservation Officers from 10 - 13 November 2016 on all in-store merchandise.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Dec 2016)

And now MARINE ATLANTIC modifies the CF APPRECIATION FARE as of 1 JAN 17 you need to have a CF1 Card inorder to access the fare.....

New eligibility program for the Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2016)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And now MARINE ATLANTIC modifies the CF APPRECIATION FARE as of 1 JAN 17 you need to have a CF1 Card inorder to access the fare.....
> 
> New eligibility program for the Canadian Forces Appreciation Fare



So?

Why have you not gotten your CF1 Card?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Dec 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?
> 
> Why have you not gotten your CF1 Card?



 ;D

Who says I don't have one....anyways posted it more as info for anyone thinking on using the service.


----------



## Squirler (11 Jan 2017)

For those of you who vape and are in the lower mainland, Cloud Cache offers a 10% discount to all military, veterans, and first responders. Thet are in Burnaby at 101-7655 Edmonds St. I use them to get my juice.


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Jan 2017)

Just a shot in the dark here, but by "lower mainland" you are not referring to upper and lower Canada... I was smart see, and I put 2 and 2 together when you said Burnaby and deduced you are talking about New Brunswick... because EVERYTHING cool happens in New Brunswick...


----------



## infantrysb (9 Feb 2017)

Hi everyone, I recently found that with our job's email ( @forces.gc.ca ) 
we could register to some companies that offer really interesing discount. Its called a pro account. 

I recently register on 
- outdoor reasearch - that offer 50% off everything , I ordered for 450$ and received everything within 2 days. 

- Black Diamond- that offer really great discount too

-The north Face canada. 

- Oakley canada. 

if you guys know other companies that offer pro account or vip account to canadian forces member I would appreciate if you could share it ! thanks.


----------



## Bones43 (28 Feb 2017)

Hey everyone... I'm new to this site and have a question regarding the Military Discounts.
I'm a Veteran of the Reserves and served in the early 90's, and was curious what would acceptable ID be.  All i have is an CF1 card.
All I had when I served was a paper id with my service number, unit and rank which is long gone now.

Thanks


----------



## IceBlue (28 Feb 2017)

Most of the places I have dealt with accept either Military ID or a CF1 Card


----------



## Messerschmitt (17 Apr 2017)

Do we have a Rogers corp discount code? I know many provincial and some federal get 30% off any plan. Who would I go ask? OR?


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Apr 2017)

You could look here:  https://cfappreciation.ca/  or in this thread: https://army.ca/forums/threads/741.0.html

In many cases it is a local authorized dealer that offers this discount and not the corporate entity, i.e., Rogers or Telus. The duration of the offer will vary with local affiliated dealer and the related sales volumes.  In most cases the Corporate entity will have no idea about the discount so you need to see/contact the local store.

Examples: In 2014 this was the discount program through Getconnected:

Exclusive offer for CAF Members!

$30 per month:
1000 Anytime Minutes Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video Messaging
Eve / Wknds Unlimited Local Calling from 6pm
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding. Call Waiting
* Data not available with this Voice Plan

$60 V&D Bundle per month (Regularly $75 per month)
Unlimited Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video
Messaging
250 CDN LD minutes
3GB Data
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding, Call Waiting

$70 V&D Bundle per month (Regularly $85 per month)
Unlimited Local Calling
Unlimited Text, Picture & Video
Messaging
250 CDN LD minutes
5GB Data
Voicemail, Call Display, Name Display
Call Forwarding, Call Waiting

Contact Mike Jablonski at 416-727-9994 or mjablonski@getconnected.ca

Online at www.getconnected.ca/signin, Enter passcode “rogersepp”, then click, LOGIN

Telus affiliate has a discount as well:

https://portal.smartcell.ca/forces#Home


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2017)

They're both 30%, and you'll typically get a 0 dollar or low fee high end phone for a 2 year contract. Just switched to telus with this.


----------



## Messerschmitt (19 Apr 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They're both 30%, and you'll typically get a 0 dollar or low fee high end phone for a 2 year contract. Just switched to telus with this.



Yea this is what I'm looking for, the 30% of any plans they have available. Where can I get any current plan on market and add the 30% discount? Or what is the procedure?

Simian Turner, thank you for the info, but I'm not looking for plans "specific" for us. I'm looking to be able to apply a 30% discount to any plan I wish to go with that is publicly available on Rogers/Telus website.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2017)

I believe the Rogers discount is 30% off their Share Everything. It can be limited though, so check through CF appreciation and find the dealer website. Just do a search for Rogers and it should be one of the only hits.


----------



## Arty39 (19 Apr 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I believe the Rogers discount is 30% off their Share Everything. It can be limited though, so check through CF appreciation and find the dealer website. Just do a search for Rogers and it should be one of the only hits.


I pay $87 for a $125 plan with Rogers. 7gb data and unlimited every thing else. Just had to call and then they email you a confirmation link to your forces email to prove you work for the army.


----------



## Messerschmitt (21 Apr 2017)

Ok yea perfect, this is what I'm looking for. I tried cfappreciation but the website crashes everytime and scripts stop working. Tried both firefox and internet explorer.

Arty39, what exact steps did you do to get the discount?


----------



## kratz (18 May 2017)

For science fiction / comic fans in the Halifax, NS area this fall:

Hal-Con tickets go on sale tonight at 7pm.

The H&RMFRC announced, Military members and their families can save $10 per ticket with Promo Code: MILITARYFAMILY.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 May 2017)

I've got the Admiral coming up on a welfare check next month, she's asking if there are any restaurants in the NCR that offer discounts.  I plan to take her to a couple of places already like the Golden Palace for the egg rolls etc. but she's not a burger fan so some of my other haunts like The Works won't really interest her.  Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Rifleman62 (22 May 2017)

Sent an email to Home Depot re the price of an wet/dry vac made in Mexico (NAFTA). Price: US $99, less military discount $89. Cost in Canada $179. This is the reply. Does anyone know this project and what Home Depot did?




> Thank you for contacting The Home Depot Customer Care.
> 
> We do not price match our US counterpart. Pricing is a complicated issue and prices continue to be different in Canadian and U.S. stores, due to factors such as transportation costs, distribution differences, Canadian packaging standards, labor laws, and the price at which products were purchased.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 May 2017)

Don't know where you're at but I have other options besides Home Depot. I can just go somewhere else.

In the end, they're private corporations and can set their own policies. I don't mind military discounts but they are a merchant's decision and nice if they do but I don't lose sleep if they don't.


----------



## Rifleman62 (27 May 2017)

Agree. The point is the price difference, almost double without a discount.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 May 2017)

Welcome to Canada. I live on the border and it has always been thus. Books, magazines, cars built down the block, groceries, almost everything imaginable, except Robertson screwdrivers. Even after exchange, it's still worth it to shop over there. I saw two medium sized bags of charcoal in Ohio, they were shrinkwrapped together and selling for $5 USD, for the package.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Aug 2017)

John Deere: Free two-year Platinum GreenFleet membership for CAF members and veterans: https://www.deere.ca/en/campaigns/ag-turf/greenfleet/military-service/

2 year membership
Valuable Equipment Discounts
Monthly GreenFleet emails
12 exclusive offers per year via email
10% Off Workshop Products
10% Off JohnDeereGifts.com
Special Low Rate Financing
Free Homestead Magazine Subscription
Buy Equipment Online


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Oct 2017)

Don't think there are discounts but did not think this deserved a new thread. Also contacted the company and suggested that they advertise here.

http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/3526222

*Edmonton Entrepreneur Launches Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada*

EDMONTON, Alberta--(Business Wire)--Edmonton Entrepreneur, Author, and Rich Dad Advisor Darren Weeks announces the official launch of Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada (BRCC Canada) as the first global partner of Black Rifle Coffee Company (Salt Lake City, Utah) started by veterans and first responders. BRCC Canada offers a lifestyle brand for protectors (military, veterans, first responders, and RCMP detachments).

BRCC Canada products now available online include:

12 premium roast coffee blends (Just Black, Complete Mission Fuel, Blackbeards Delight, Beyond Black, Combat Cocoa Canister and distinct Canadian only blends).
Monthly Subscription “Coffee Club” Membership.
Daring merchandise (branded T-shirts, hats, hoodies and more).

Over 1.7 million Canadians have served in wars, according to Veteran Affairs Canada (VAC). BRCC Canada CEO Darren Weeks’ grandfathers served in World War II and the Korean War, and emphasized, “Canadians have always participated in important global missions. We’re proud to support our veteran community, who represent the values everyone strives to achieve: ‘integrity, respect, service and commitment, accountability, and teamwork’ (VAC).”

Canadian native and CEO Weeks added, “BRCC Canada will also hire Canadian veterans and Customer Service Representatives, and ship locally from Alberta.”

About Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada

Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada (BRCC Canada) is new, premium coffee enterprise in Canada, who is honoured to be the first global partner of Black Rifle Coffee Company (Salt Lake City, Utah). BRCC Canada offers a premium, roast-to-order coffee anyone can order online as an individual purchase or monthly subscription with home delivery. BRCC Canada supports two charities, Little Warriors and Warriors Heart Foundation, who will receive a portion of sales. BRCC Canada will continue to work closely with Black Rifle Coffee Company to maintain consistency in branding. https://blackriflecoffee.ca

About Darren Weeks

Darren Weeks is the CEO/Founder of Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada (BRCC Canada), CEO of Fast Track Group Canada (with PROFIT 100 and 200 rankings from 2010-2012), Author (The Art of Raising Capital) and Rich Dad Advisor to Robert Kiyosaki (Rich Dad Poor Dad). Weeks is now focused on growing new companies including: Black Rifle Coffee Company Canada, Hoffman Institute, Celestial Wine and Spirits, Ladder Lockdown Canada and Round Table Board Gamerie, and is on the Honorary Advisory Board of Warriors Heart Foundation.

http://darrenweeks.com/


----------



## calgary_Bill (23 Oct 2017)

An 8% discount (for serving or retired) is available from Kal Tire Calgary, at the 14947 Deer Ridge Dr SE location.  Good for tires and auto services (oil changes, alignment, etc).


----------



## Kerosen (29 Oct 2017)

Is there any military rabate or discount in the province of Québec ?

And if yes, which one, here in St-jean it's looking like few of them offer
discount but not much 
(i know a fast food that offer it and i ask walmart yesterday and the answer was no)

Thank you brothers (and sisters)


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2017)

Has anyone used the CF Appreciation website recently? https://cfappreciation.ca/search

Is it only me, or have they rendered it entirely unusable?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2017)

They changed it earlier this year .... they claim it makes it easier to see deals in your current area...and it's mobile compatible....


----------



## dapaterson (20 Nov 2017)

And if i'm looking for more generic information - how does that work out?  Not well, let me say.  I'm now more likely to search a vendor's website than to use the CF Appreciation one.  Hopefully they aren't relying on referral information.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Nov 2017)

Outdoor research has some great deals for military members (and not just on black Friday) on their website. 

I just picked up a pair of alpine winter mitts for $99.  I've seen them at a high end local business for $230. (men's alti mitts).   Picked up another pair of great trigger mitts (men's high camp) for $55, regular price $110.

Basically any "civilian" item is $50% off (as far as I've seen) .  "tactical stuff" is 20% but most of their line is civilian anyways.  

If you check it out make sure your goto the Canadian website.


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Dec 2017)

http://bottlebreacher.com/

WELCOME TO BOTTLE BREACHER
Hand crafted 50 Caliber bottle openers made by Active Duty service members and Veterans. The staff at Bottle Breacher used to use 50 Caliber ammunition to defend our country down range, they now use them to provide the best MAN gifts, groomsmen gifts, and promotional products on the market. Open your next cold one in style!


----------



## kratz (4 Dec 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> http://bottlebreacher.com/
> 
> WELCOME TO BOTTLE BREACHER
> Hand crafted 50 Caliber bottle openers made by Active Duty service members and Veterans. The staff at Bottle Breacher used to use 50 Caliber ammunition to defend our country down range, they now use them to provide the best MAN gifts, groomsmen gifts, and promotional products on the market. Open your next cold one in style!



There's no military discount. This reads like an advertisement.


----------



## JaseSyd (11 Mar 2018)

Radop said:
			
		

> When I was in Petawawa, Moores sent us all a plastic discount card.  In both Petawawa and Kingston, the MFRC (military family resource centre) has a list of who and were in each area that offers discounts for military members and families.  As for the comment that the reserves don't get the discount in Kingston, that is totally false as I work with several who routinely go to the movies and get the discounts there.  In total, Kingston has about 35 companies that give military discounts excluding hotels and motels.



Marriott Residence Inn Water's Edge- Studio room King size bed, Queen Sofa bed $124+ taxes and fees.


----------



## JaseSyd (12 Mar 2018)

List of places in Kingston that provide Military Discounts:

http://pspkingston.com/advantage/places/militaryrate/


----------



## MAJONES (27 Nov 2018)

Government of Ontario to offer license free fishing to CAF Members and Veterans 


https://news.ontario.ca/mnr/en/2018/11/ontario-gives-back-to-its-heroes.html


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Nov 2018)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> Government of Ontario to offer license free fishing to CAF Members and Veterans
> 
> 
> https://news.ontario.ca/mnr/en/2018/11/ontario-gives-back-to-its-heroes.html



DOH!  I just upped for the 3-year sport fisherman license. Alas...

G2G


----------



## kratz (7 Mar 2019)

Sport Chek and Atmosphere stores.
CAF discount week: March 8 - 15, 2019

Up to 70% select items, in-store only.
Limit $4000 total purchase.

Discount code must be used at time of purchase: 440,122,543

See advertisement for restrictions.


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Mar 2019)

From the looks of it, there are different codes.  Mine is not the same as you posted.


----------

